# Alwoodley Sunday 19th April (North west regional qualifier) but open to all



## Liverbirdie (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi all,

The north west lads are going here for our regional qualifier for the K of K (2).

We have negotiated a special deal of Â£60 which includes coffee and biccies and Fish, chips and peas for afterwards. This is a GM rated top 100 course (although what does that mean)  , rated in the latest rankings at 52.

The tee time is still to be sorted but I hope it to be around 11.00 onwards, ideally. The normal summer price is Â£100 for a round only, although they do have a twilight deal (so I am not misleading anyone). 

This is initially open to forum members only and we will require a deposit of Â£25 each in the next few weeks. It is open to people from all regions to play.

There are other things going on in the background, as we speak, with regards to who else will organise, if other regions can also hold it as their own qualifier (but separate to the NW one) etc, but for now if you are a definite or a good possibility, please get your name down. We're not restricted on numbers, as yet, but if we get over 40 we may then have to consult.

I'll post a bit more up in the next day or so, once the other stuff is sorted.

Me and Birchy are going to be the main organisers initially, so for those who join us, welcome on board.........:thup:


----------



## Junior (Nov 30, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi all,

The north west lads are going here for our regional qualifier for the K of K (2).

We have negotiated a special deal of Â£60 which includes coffee and biccies and Fish, chips and peas for afterwards. This is a GM rated top 100 course (although what does that mean)  , rated in the latest rankings at 52.

The tee time is still to be sorted but I hope it to be around 11.00 onwards, ideally. The normal summer price is Â£100 for a round only, although they do have a twilight deal (so I am not misleading anyone). 

This is initially open to forum members only and we will require a deposit of Â£25 each in the next few weeks. It is open to people from all regions to play.

There are other things going on in the background, as we speak, with regards to who else will organise, if other regions can also hold it as their own qualifier (but separate to the NW one) etc, but for now if you are a definite or a good possibility, please get your name down. We're not restricted on numbers, as yet, but if we get over 40 we may then have to consult.

I'll post a bit more up in the next day or so, once the other stuff is sorted.



Me and Birchy are going to be the main organisers initially, so for those who join us, welcome on board.........:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm in...... Once again, thanks to Birchy and Peter for putting in the hard yards on this!!!!


----------



## Merv_swerve (Nov 30, 2014)

Alwoodley sounds great,  looked into there as a possible 2015 open comp.
Its about 1h30 from me in East Midlands. 
Can anyone point me in the direction for other regional Qs that may be nearer?
Thanks


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 30, 2014)

Has Leeds moved? .... 

I'm in please!


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 30, 2014)

Will need to check dates etc but if I can make it I'm in LB.

Thanks to LiverBirchy NW golf tours for arranging this (again!!) :cheers:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 30, 2014)

Merv_swerve said:



			Alwoodley sounds great,  looked into there as a possible 2015 open comp.
Its about 1h30 from me in East Midlands. 
Can anyone point me in the direction for other regional Qs that may be nearer?
Thanks
		
Click to expand...

There's one in Nottingham area in AAG section maybe a page or 2 back


----------



## Birchy (Nov 30, 2014)

Im in 

I get a nice little warm feeling when a deal comes out of a club renowned for laughing in the face of enquiries in the past and no ive not pissed myself :thup:

The course is superb so anybody who plays wont be dissapointed. Im still flabbergasted at the deal so lets get it booked in with deposits so they cant change their minds :rofl:


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 30, 2014)

Yes please...... Well in pedro and scott for masterminding this


----------



## Merv_swerve (Nov 30, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			There's one in Nottingham area in AAG section maybe a page or 2 back
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! 
Chance to play Alwoodley sounds infinitely more appealing than Oakmere right now.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 30, 2014)

Count me in fellas. That's a great price for a weekend!  I'm surprised we can even get on there over a weekend


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 30, 2014)

Top work again Birchy and LB golf tours. Count me in


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 30, 2014)

Well in LB and Birchy, another cracking meet lined up for  next year!

I'm definitely in for this.


----------



## chellie (Nov 30, 2014)

Can we play this without doing the KoK?


----------



## Birchy (Nov 30, 2014)

chellie said:



			Can we play this without doing the KoK?
		
Click to expand...

Yes Anne of course :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 30, 2014)

Running list 

1.Liverbirdie
2.Birchy
3.Junior
4.Pbrown7582
5.NWJocko (prov)
6.Karl102
7.Qwerty
8.Lincoln quaker
9.StuC


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 30, 2014)

3 hours is a long drive - but oh so tempting


----------



## Birchy (Nov 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			3 hours is a long drive - but oh so tempting
		
Click to expand...

Im sure theres a few others down there maybe fancy sharing a chariot? 

Course is well worth the drive imo.


----------



## chellie (Nov 30, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Yes Anne of course :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Great stuff Should be fine for it as there's not usually comps at ours on a Sunday.


----------



## peterlav (Nov 30, 2014)

Big thanks to Peter and Scott for organising this, a course I've had on my 'To Play List' for a while now. Definite for me, just let me know where/how to send money


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 30, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Im sure theres a few others down there maybe fancy sharing a chariot? 

Course is well worth the drive imo.
		
Click to expand...

Birchy if there's room after everybody's had a chance could you stick duffers down please la


----------



## Region3 (Nov 30, 2014)

That's too good a deal to turn down.

Plus, I'm not in enough of these yet! 

Cheers guys for all your legwork. :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 30, 2014)

peterlav said:



			Big thanks to Peter and Scott for organising this, a course I've had on my 'To Play List' for a while now. Definite for me, just let me know where/how to send money
		
Click to expand...

Im collecting deposits Peter so you can send it to me when your ready. I think you have got my details but PM me if you need them.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 30, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Birchy if there's room after everybody's had a chance could you stick duffers down please la
		
Click to expand...

Will stick him down mate. We have got up to 40 spaces so wont be a problem.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 30, 2014)

chellie said:



			Great stuff Should be fine for it as there's not usually comps at ours on a Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Is that you +1 in Anne?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 30, 2014)

Gaz I think you've only got the Scottish ones left so you best get your name down for the full house &#128539;


----------



## peterlav (Nov 30, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Im collecting deposits Peter so you can send it to me when your ready. I think you have got my details but PM me if you need them.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers fella, still got your Bank Details from Wallasey, just sent Â£25 Deposit, let me know if there is anything I can do to help, either on the day or beforehand


----------



## Birchy (Nov 30, 2014)

peterlav said:



			Cheers fella, still got your Bank Details from Wallasey, just sent Â£25 Deposit, let me know if there is anything I can do to help, either on the day or beforehand
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Peter :thup:

Just turn up and end enjoy yourself mate, thats what its all about :whoo:


----------



## chellie (Nov 30, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Is that you +1 in Anne? 

Click to expand...

Yep, as he won't let me leave him at home lols If you get 40 KoKs - oo err missus - and you can't get any more times we can miss it.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 30, 2014)

chellie said:



			Yep, as he won't let me leave him at home lols If you get 40 KoKs - oo err missus - and you can't get any more times we can miss it.
		
Click to expand...

Dont worry about that, im sure we can get more times if needed plus 40 is a lot


----------



## Birchy (Nov 30, 2014)

Running list 

1.Liverbirdie
2.Birchy
3.Junior
4.Pbrown7582
 5.NWJocko (prov)
6.Karl102
7.Qwerty
8.Lincoln quaker
9.StuC      
*10.Peterlav DEPOSIT PAID*
11.Duffers
12.Region3
13.Chellie
14.Chellie+1
15.Huds1475

Come on people, get them while theyre hot :whoo:


----------



## Region3 (Nov 30, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Gaz I think you've only got the Scottish ones left so you best get your name down for the full house &#63003;
		
Click to expand...

Those and South Shields are just a little too far.

It's hard to resist a forum meet on a Sunday, especially on a great course, comp or no comp :thup:


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Nov 30, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			3 hours is a long drive - but oh so tempting
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly! Would have to really be a weekend away, wouldn't it, with somewhere to play on the Saturday as well.


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 30, 2014)

Have to give this one  away alas, as clashes with 2nd round of 36 hole comp at home, but playing there in Aug in a mixed for 70 a pair, so have a great day everyone.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 30, 2014)

peterlav said:



			Cheers fella, still got your Bank Details from Wallasey, just sent Â£25 Deposit, let me know if there is anything I can do to help, either on the day or beforehand
		
Click to expand...

Yep, your driving so I can have a bevvy!:cheers:

Nice to have you on board, Peawhack.


----------



## richart (Nov 30, 2014)

Can Southern Softies play ?

Anyone know how far Leeds is from Rotherham ? Boys are playing there on the Saturday, so would make a nice double header.:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 30, 2014)

I might stay over the Saturday night myself so could make it a weekender for those interested in a game saturday as well :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 30, 2014)

richart said:



			Can Southern Softies play ?

Anyone know how far Leeds is from Rotherham ? Boys are playing there on the Saturday, so would make a nice double header.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

its probably no more than an hr. do both that's a good weekend you've got there in the frozen north.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 30, 2014)

richart said:



			Can Southern Softies play ?

Anyone know how far Leeds is from Rotherham ? Boys are playing there on the Saturday, so would make a nice double header.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Not far at all, get on it


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 30, 2014)

Oxfordcomma said:



			My thoughts exactly! Would have to really be a weekend away, wouldn't it, with somewhere to play on the Saturday as well.
		
Click to expand...

Share a lift with Phil and I'm sure it'll only feel like 1hr drive.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 30, 2014)

Birchy said:



			I might stay over the Saturday night myself so could make it a weekender for those interested in a game saturday as well :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'd rather do a Sunday/Monday if you can do it.

I wouldn't be able to control myself on the ale Saturday night :cheers:


----------



## fenwayrich (Nov 30, 2014)

Heard great reports of Alwoodley, but never played it. It's only an hour or so from Nottingham. Can you include me please?


----------



## Birchy (Nov 30, 2014)

fenwayrich said:



			Heard great reports of Alwoodley, but never played it. It's only an hour or so from Nottingham. Can you include me please?
		
Click to expand...

Your in pal :thup:


----------



## Cheifi0 (Nov 30, 2014)

Top work again guys!  Put me down for this.  I drive past the course everytime i go to play and just from that it looks great.  Been wanting to play for a while.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 30, 2014)

Running list 

1.Liverbirdie
2.Birchy
3.Junior
4.Pbrown7582
 5.NWJocko (prov)
6.Karl102
7.Qwerty
8.Lincoln quaker
9.StuC 
*10.Peterlav DEPOSIT PAID*
11.Duffers
12.Region3
 13.Chellie
14.Chellie+1
15.Huds1475
16.Fenwayrich
17.Chiefio

Come on people, get them while theyre hot :whoo:


----------



## richart (Nov 30, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			its probably no more than an hr. do both that's a good weekend you've got there in the frozen north.
		
Click to expand...

 Lived near Bridlington when we had one of the worse winters in 1963. Leeds in April will be balmy.:thup: Game on the Monday would finish off the weekend nicely.


----------



## Val (Nov 30, 2014)

Provisionally for me Birchy


----------



## Birchy (Nov 30, 2014)

Running list 

1.Liverbirdie
2.Birchy
3.Junior
4.Pbrown7582
 5.NWJocko (prov)
6.Karl102
7.Qwerty
8.Lincoln quaker
9.StuC 
*10.Peterlav DEPOSIT PAID*
11.Duffers
12.Region3
 13.Chellie
 14.Chellie+1
15.Huds1475
16.Fenwayrich
17.Chiefio
18.Richart
19.Val (Prov)

Come on people, get them while theyre hot  :whoo:


----------



## louise_a (Nov 30, 2014)

Me please!


----------



## richart (Nov 30, 2014)

Game at Moortown on the Monday for Â£60 would make for a good three days.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 30, 2014)

richart said:



			Game at Moortown on the Monday for Â£60 would make for a good three days.
		
Click to expand...

Have you played moortown before?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 30, 2014)

chellie said:



			Can we play this without doing the KoK?
		
Click to expand...

There is no 'KOK', that's so 2013  :ears:

This course has been on my hitlist for a while, I'm tempted to come up and play somewhere the day after as well.

Excellent work guys  :thup:


----------



## Crow (Nov 30, 2014)

What a deal, I'd be so up for this but it's one of our club majors on the 19th, can you change the date?


----------



## Birchy (Nov 30, 2014)

Running list 

1.Liverbirdie
2.Birchy
3.Junior
4.Pbrown7582
 5.NWJocko (prov)
6.Karl102
7.Qwerty
8.Lincoln quaker
9.StuC 
10.Peterlav DEPOSIT PAID
11.Duffers
12.Region3
 13.Chellie
 14.Chellie+1
15.Huds1475
16.Fenwayrich
17.Chiefio
18.Richart
 19.Val (Prov)
20.LouiseA


Come on people, get them while theyre hot  :whoo:   

I recommend Ganton for those looking for another round on top. :thup:


----------



## richart (Nov 30, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Have you played moortown before?
		
Click to expand...

 No, but assume it is a good course judging by the GM 100 rankings.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 30, 2014)

richart said:



			No, but assume it is a good course judging by the GM 100 rankings.
		
Click to expand...

Played it twice last year, After Alwoodley it's a anti climax, not even in the same league as Alwoodley, worth playing of you haven't played it before tho :thup:


----------



## richart (Nov 30, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Played it twice last year, After Alwoodley it's a anti climax, not even in the same league as Alwoodley, worth playing of you haven't played it before tho :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 30, 2014)

richart said:



			Thanks for the heads up.
		
Click to expand...

Moortown is very good Richard, if Alwoodley is a good bit better, we're in for a treat (I haven't played it before BTW).


----------



## gregbwfc (Dec 1, 2014)

Oi,get me on that list - I already replied by other means  .
Great work as ever guys.
Birchy, I'll send you the money tomorrow (or is that today now, these bloody shifts oo: )

:clap::clap::thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 1, 2014)

Put me down please fellas :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 1, 2014)

Me me me


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 1, 2014)

Can i go down as a possible please - off on the monday already but need to see if it finals weekend for the wife :thup:


----------



## Captainron (Dec 1, 2014)

Glynn mentioned this on Saturday and I am in! also a story to tell about that game.....


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 1, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Glynn mentioned this on Saturday and I am in! also a story to tell about that game.....
		
Click to expand...

Oooohhh do tell skip


----------



## Duckster (Dec 1, 2014)

Sounds like too good an offer to miss - count me in please!


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 1, 2014)

Are we getting the Flat caps out for this one folks seeing as we're in Yorkshire 

It could be a laugh on the day..Especially  Liverbirdies


----------



## richart (Dec 1, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Are we getting the Flat caps out for this one folks seeing as we're in Yorkshire 

It could be a laugh on the day..Especially  Liverbirdies 

Click to expand...

 Good idea to me. Like an excuse to get the flat cap out.:thup:

Just remembered I have my trip to Royal County Down the following weekend. Now to break the news to HID.


----------



## Wayman (Dec 1, 2014)

I don't get my new shifts till February 

Would of loved to play in this I'm 100% going to get a game round here next year


----------



## Fish (Dec 1, 2014)

Yes, yes, yes


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 1, 2014)

Well done fellas. You've really pulled a rabbit out of the hat there.. :thup: 

Put me down as a very slightly possible provisional. I'm working all that weekend and won't be able to arrange any shift cover until much closer to the time. Bearing in mind I'm also working for both the Final dates, I'd most likely just be playing for fun anyway..


----------



## Odvan (Dec 1, 2014)

Top work chaps, as always.

I'm in but it is subject to work-related shizzle. 

Will email ya Scott.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 1, 2014)

Who is planning on playing the Monday and ideas where ?


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 1, 2014)

I could be tempted with Saturday at Moor Allerton..?


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 1, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			I could be tempted with Saturday at Moor Allerton..?
		
Click to expand...

So could I but I'd much prefer a game Monday, at least I don't have to worry about playing Alwoodley hungover:cheers:


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 1, 2014)

Difficult for me to commit for a number of reasons but I'd be interested in a Monday game if I can make it.

Not played Ganton before so would probably be my choice.


----------



## richart (Dec 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Who is planning on playing the Monday and ideas where ?
		
Click to expand...

 Looking at Moortown on the Monday Phil.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 1, 2014)

richart said:



			Looking at Moortown on the Monday Phil.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good Rich :thup:


----------



## richart (Dec 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sounds good Rich :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Â£60 green fee, but if we had more we might get a deal. Only chosen the course from the GM rankings, as I have never played it, and don't really know the area.

Warning, if we lose at Rotherham on the Saturday I will be even worse company on the Sunday/Monday.


----------



## Fish (Dec 1, 2014)

richart said:



			Looking at Moortown on the Monday Phil.
		
Click to expand...

I could be up for that also, contrary to some on here I really like Moortown and the recent work they have done over the last 18 months bringing down a lot of tree's to give it back its natural indigenous heathland look is really taking shape.

Be good to get the price down though, its only Â£35 in an Open so they have plenty of room for negotiation if we can get a 2 or 3 4-balls out.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 1, 2014)

Can you put me down as a definite maybe for this please?




Liverpoolphil said:



			Who is planning on playing the Monday and ideas where ?
		
Click to expand...

Phil I'd be looking to play on the Monday if I come up, chat about it at the weekend?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 1, 2014)

Fish said:



			I could be up for that also, contrary to some on here I really like Moortown and the recent work they have done over the last 18 months bringing down a lot of tree's to give it back its natural indigenous heathland look is really taking shape.

Be good to get the price down though, its only Â£35 in an Open so they have plenty of room for negotiation if we can get a 2 or 3 4-balls out.
		
Click to expand...



I would be interested in Moortown or ganton on the monday.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 1, 2014)

chellie said:



			Can we play this without doing the KoK?
		
Click to expand...

Yes Anne, but if people can advise the following-

1. If they do or don't want to go into one of the regional qualifiers (there may be 2-3 possibly being played on the day, subject to Val's agreement, and numbers from various areas).  

2. Which area are you from.



Liverpoolphil said:



			3 hours is a long drive - but oh so tempting
		
Click to expand...

We'll set a thread up on the forum on the day questioning Rodgers Phil, get Richard to drive, it'll pass in no time.



Stuart_C said:



			Birchy if there's room after everybody's had a chance could you stick duffers down please la
		
Click to expand...

He should be good mate, but for this first week, we'll open it to forummers only. I have just asked them if we have any restrictions on numbers, so will get that back soon.

If he's driving us though, I'm sure he can be an honourary forummer for the day.....



richart said:



			Can Southern Softies play ?
		
Click to expand...

Of course Richard.:thup:

Us northern lads had such a great welcome at H4H it built a lot of bridges on the forum, and hopefully we can have a lot more cross-pollination in the future (it saves you getting inoculations I suppose).


----------



## peterlav (Dec 1, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, your driving so I can have a bevvy!:cheers:

Nice to have you on board, Peawhack.
		
Click to expand...

Just so long as it's not a repeat of last time, I shoot 3 under nett and get tonked by 5!!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 1, 2014)

drive4show said:



			There is no 'KOK', that's so 2013  :ears:

This course has been on my hitlist for a while, I'm tempted to come up and play somewhere the day after as well.

Excellent work guys  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

D4S you would be more than welcome mate, be good to meet you.



Crow said:



			What a deal, I'd be so up for this but it's one of our club majors on the 19th, can you change the date? 

Click to expand...

25th December 2045 was also mooted......but Fish was doubtful.



Captainron said:



			Glynn mentioned this on Saturday and I am in! also a story to tell about that game.....
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Ron, they have a height restriction......oh ok then, but you must tell this story to the assembled masses on the day.:thup:



Qwerty said:



			Are we getting the Flat caps out for this one folks seeing as we're in Yorkshire 

It could be a laugh on the day..Especially  Liverbirdies 

Click to expand...

It would be rude not to, Dave. Your in charge or reminding us at the time.



Wayman said:




I don't get my new shifts till February 

Would of loved to play in this I'm 100% going to get a game round here next year
		
Click to expand...

For all of those who can't commit at this time due to work or other commitments, please ask to be put down as a reserve/provisional. We are collecting the Â£25 deposits now for the ones who want to secure a place, in case there are number restrictions, and as always there are normally some people who have to cancel due to unforeseen reasons. By early March or so we can re-assess for the reserves, as they should know by then.

In a weeks time we will be opening it up to non-forummers so get your deposit in now to secure a place. This price is 60% of the normal weekend price and you have a meal included also.


----------



## richart (Dec 1, 2014)

Just to say that I can't play in the final as I have a holiday booked in Spain, and no chance of changing. If this gets oversubscribed I am happy to give up my space to someone that can play the final.

Oh I would love to see Liverpoolphil get all his gear in my car.:rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 1, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Can you put me down as a definite maybe for this please?




Phil I'd be looking to play on the Monday if I come up, chat about it at the weekend?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good mate :thup:

Rich - can you fit a second person in your car


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 1, 2014)

For those considering a game for the Monday also, I've just e-mailed Ganton, as I'd also got prices for this meet from them initially.

I hope to hear back in the next day or so, on if we can get a tempting deal, if the numbers are good.


----------



## chellie (Dec 1, 2014)

Peter, as we're not doing the KoK do you want us to wait before sending deposits over.


----------



## Fish (Dec 1, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			For those considering a game for the Monday also, I've just e-mailed Ganton, as I'd also got prices for this meet from them initially.

I hope to hear back in the next day or so, on if we can get a tempting deal, if the numbers are good.
		
Click to expand...

I think we got Formby & Hoylake for Â£120 back-to-back a couple of years ago, great couple of days, hopefully this could turn out to be the same or even better, well done you 2 :thup:


----------



## richart (Dec 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sounds good mate :thup:

Rich - can you fit a second person in your car 

Click to expand...

 I can get you in, or you gear, but not both.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 1, 2014)

Peter, as we're not doing the KoK do you want us to wait before sending deposits  over.      Chellie

Your both OK Anne, forummers are getting a week's priority, whether in the K of K or not, so you can send Birchy over your ill gotten gains.

Be good to see you and Simon again, especially after what you have both had going on recently.:thup:


----------



## chellie (Dec 1, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Peter, as we're not doing the KoK do you want us to wait before sending deposits  over.      Chellie

Your both OK Anne, forummers are getting a week's priority, whether in the K of K or not, so you can send Birchy over your ill gotten gains.

Be good to see you and Simon again, especially after what you have both had going on recently.:thup:
		
Click to expand...


Cheers Peter Will get money across to Scott.


----------



## Crow (Dec 1, 2014)

Stuff the club major, this looks too good to miss, especially if flat caps are to be worn. 

Put me down as a definite please. 

I'm from the East Midlands, will hopefully be entering the Midlands event as my KoK qualifier, and wait to see what the decision is on multiple entries.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 1, 2014)

Just a note, anyone wanting to send deposits of Â£25, can you please PM my co-organiser Birchy, who will send you his bank details in Mauritius.

Normally he would ask you to put your forum name and Alwoodley as a ref, so it is easily traceable.

Please also advise, on this thread:-

1. If you want to go in a regional event or not.
2. Which county you are from.

Thanks,

LB


----------



## Merv_swerve (Dec 2, 2014)

How are you for numbers gents?
I am newish to the forum and ideally would bring +1.  Is this ok?
I was hoping to play somewhere in Yorks next summer and this sounds too good an opportunity to miss?


----------



## chellie (Dec 2, 2014)

I'll get the money over to Scott as soon as I get his bank details again. Haven't kept them. Did send him a PM yesterday but assume he's busy.


----------



## LanDog (Dec 2, 2014)

Can I be a maybe for this? When do you have to know by? 

If anyone's interested I can arrange a game at Cookridge


----------



## Val (Dec 2, 2014)

Birchy, stick me in as a definite now i know where I'm at date wise.

Thats 3 regional qualifying meets it looks like I'm in for, sucker for a game of golf on a quality course.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 2, 2014)

Merv_swerve said:



			How are you for numbers gents?
I am newish to the forum and ideally would bring +1.  Is this ok?
I was hoping to play somewhere in Yorks next summer and this sounds too good an opportunity to miss?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Merv,

We're leaving it open to forummers for 1 week, after that it's open season. I think you should both be ok though as we are allowed up to 50 places. Leave it till Monday, unless 50 have paid their deposits (doubtful) you're both in once you've paid.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 2, 2014)

LanDog said:



			Can I be a maybe for this? When do you have to know by? 

If anyone's interested I can arrange a game at Cookridge
		
Click to expand...

First 50 to pay their deposits are in LD, so up until then it's open.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm a definite LB 

But one question without being a pain - would I be able to have something apart from Fish for the food ?


----------



## Birchy (Dec 2, 2014)

Great interest in this so far!! Could be one of them thats remembered for a long long time!

To anyone who has sent me a PM i will reply to them tomorrow. Been in Stoke area the last few days and my internet access has been cack! I asked some fella about internet in Stoke and he started gibbering about ducks!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm a definite LB 

But one question without being a pain - would I be able to have something apart from Fish for the food ? 

Click to expand...

There's enough of fish to go around all of us, but I can ask for an alternate dish for the fussy buggers.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 2, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Great interest in this so far!! Could be one of them thats remembered for a long long time!

To anyone who has sent me a PM i will reply to them tomorrow. Been in Stoke area the last few days and my internet access has been cack! I asked some fella about internet in Stoke and he started gibbering about ducks! 

Click to expand...

If you can't perform on a cold Tuesday night in Stoke..........


----------



## richart (Dec 3, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			There's enough of fish to go around all of us, but I can ask for an alternate dish for the fussy buggers.

Click to expand...

 I hope it is going to be mushy peas ?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 3, 2014)

richart said:



			I hope it is going to be mushy peas ?
		
Click to expand...

It's Yorkshire, goes without saying.......


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 3, 2014)

Â£25 deposit transferred. 

Nice work LB and Birchy golf tours :thup:


----------



## Marshy77 (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm up for this but can't transfer money until next weekend. If there's still places I'll transfer money then.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 3, 2014)

Money sent!


----------



## JamesR (Dec 3, 2014)

It's a course I'd love to play, along with 1 or 2 other courses in the area. But don't know what work will dictate that far ahead.
Can you add me as a possible/reserve?

Cheers


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi all,

Knowing Birchy he will draw up a list in of whose paid, promised, reserves by the weekend as the payments come in over these next few days, so we can see how the land lies.

Non-forummers will be allowed places from Monday next, so make sure of your place while you can.:thup:

If people can try to get their deposits in for the next week, so we can put this to bed until after Christmas then, thanks.

PM him if you need his bank details.

Liverbirchy (it has a certain ring to it).


----------



## Junior (Dec 3, 2014)

Â£25 sent to Birchy today.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 3, 2014)

Birchy is much better at this than me, but this is what I've come up with on my Commodore 64, as to the lay of the land so far:-

Payment sent/on it's way:-

1.Liverbirdie (Fully paid)  NW
2.Birchy (I would have thought) NW
3.PeterLav   NW
4.Junior    NW
5.Lincoln quaker    bad wool from everywhere
6.Louisea NW
7.Huds1475  NW

Pledged:-

1.PBrown YK
2.Karl102 NW
3.Merv swerve Mid
4.Qwerty NW
5.StuC    NW
6.Duffers - non event
7.Region 3 Mid
8.Chellie - non event
9.Simon - non event
10.Fenway Rich -
11. Chiefio - YK
12.Richart - sarf
13.Greg BWFC - NW
14.Dave mc1 - NW
15.Hobbit - NE
16.Captainon - Mid
17.Duckster - NW
18.Fish - Mid
19.Crow - Mid
20.Val - NW?
21.LiverpoolPhil - now a really bad wool - sarf
22.Marshy - YK or non-event?

Possibles/reserves

1.Bluewolf
2.Odvan
3.NWJocko
4.Driveforshow?
5.Wayman?
6.Landog
7.JamesR

If I've left anyone out, wrong information or anything, please advise.

The Â£10 entry fee for any events may be collected when any balances are paid, so we can get the money to Val in advance, in case he needs it for trophies etc.

The above regions have just been noted for now for admin purposes, in case any more regions events are run alongside it. I don't want to step on Rosecott's or the NE event currently on here, but I'm sure we will have clarification in due course. 

With this in mind, please see it as a "meet" for now, except the NW lads, whose actual qualifier it is.:thup:

However, if only one qualifier is run, I'm sure we'll have other comps on the day.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 3, 2014)

Â£25 sent via paypal


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 3, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Birchy is much better at this than me, but this is what I've come up with on my Commodore 64, as to the lay of the land so far:-

Payment sent/on it's way:-

1.Liverbirdie (Fully paid)  NW
2.Birchy (I would have thought) NW
3.PeterLav   NW
4.Junior    NW
5.Lincoln quaker    bad wool from everywhere
6.Louisea NW
7.Huds1475  NW

Pledged:-

1.PBrown YK
2.Karl102 NW
3.Merv swerve Mid
4.Qwerty NW
5.StuC    NW
6.Duffers - non event
7.Region 3 Mid
8.Chellie - non event
9.Simon - non event
10.Fenway Rich -
11. Chiefio - YK
12.Richart - sarf
13.Greg BWFC - NW
14.Dave mc1 - NW
15.Hobbit - NE
16.Captainon - Mid
17.Duckster - NW
18.Fish - Mid
19.Crow - Mid
20.Val - NW?
21.LiverpoolPhil - now a really bad wool - sarf
22.Marshy - YK or non-event?

Possibles/reserves

1.Bluewolf
2.Odvan
3.NWJocko
4.Driveforshow?
5.Wayman?
6.Landog
7.JamesR

If I've left anyone out, wrong information or anything, please advise.

The Â£10 entry fee for any events may be collected when any balances are paid, so we can get the money to Val in advance, in case he needs it for trophies etc.

The above regions have just been noted for now for admin purposes, in case any more regions events are run alongside it. I don't want to step on Rosecott's or the NE event currently on here, but I'm sure we will have clarification in due course. 

With this in mind, please see it as a "meet" for now, except the NW lads, whose actual qualifier it is.:thup:

However, if only one qualifier is run, I'm sure we'll have other comps on the day.
		
Click to expand...

Now that looks like a quality field of amateur golfers mate.. You've both performed a blinder there.... :thup:


----------



## richart (Dec 3, 2014)

Waiting for Birchy's bank details to make payment. Hopefully he got my pm.


----------



## Duckster (Dec 3, 2014)

PM sent to Birchy as well


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 3, 2014)

Can someone also send me the payment details 

Cheers


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 3, 2014)

richart said:



			Waiting for Birchy's bank details to make payment. Hopefully he got my pm.
		
Click to expand...

He will have got them but he is now having to work for a living so he can't play in the day anymore so he is only allowed on at night :rofl:


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 3, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can someone also send me the payment details 

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

If you leave your Account Number, Sort code, Internet Banking user-name and Password on here Birchy's Nigerian cousin, 'Badluck Jonathan Sandtrap III' will take care of the arrangments for you.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 3, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			He will have got them but he is now having to work for a living so he can't play in the day anymore so he is only allowed on at night :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

And only then when the Mrs allows him.. She's already pulled the plug on his Saturday night out.. Looks like Coolio's handicap is about to start doing a U Turn.......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 3, 2014)

huds1475 said:



			If you leave your Account Number, Sort code, Internet Banking user-name and Password on here Birchy's Nigerian cousin, 'Badluck Jonathan Sandtrap III' will take care of the arrangments for you.
		
Click to expand...



I'll get that sorted :thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Dec 3, 2014)

Sent deposit earlier this week Pete, just waiting on Birchy confirming receipt.


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 3, 2014)

Put me down as a definite please LiverBirchy :thup:

Will send the money on Friday, away with work until then


----------



## Cheifi0 (Dec 3, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Birchy is much better at this than me, but this is what I've come up with on my Commodore 64, as to the lay of the land so far:-

Payment sent/on it's way:-

1.Liverbirdie (Fully paid)  NW
2.Birchy (I would have thought) NW
3.PeterLav   NW
4.Junior    NW
5.Lincoln quaker    bad wool from everywhere
6.Louisea NW
7.Huds1475  NW

Pledged:-

1.PBrown YK
2.Karl102 NW
3.Merv swerve Mid
4.Qwerty NW
5.StuC    NW
6.Duffers - non event
7.Region 3 Mid
8.Chellie - non event
9.Simon - non event
10.Fenway Rich -
11. Chiefio - YK
12.Richart - sarf
13.Greg BWFC - NW
14.Dave mc1 - NW
15.Hobbit - NE
16.Captainon - Mid
17.Duckster - NW
18.Fish - Mid
19.Crow - Mid
20.Val - NW?
21.LiverpoolPhil - now a really bad wool - sarf
22.Marshy - YK or non-event?

Possibles/reserves

1.Bluewolf
2.Odvan
3.NWJocko
4.Driveforshow?
5.Wayman?
6.Landog
7.JamesR

If I've left anyone out, wrong information or anything, please advise.

The Â£10 entry fee for any events may be collected when any balances are paid, so we can get the money to Val in advance, in case he needs it for trophies etc.

The above regions have just been noted for now for admin purposes, in case any more regions events are run alongside it. I don't want to step on Rosecott's or the NE event currently on here, but I'm sure we will have clarification in due course. 

With this in mind, please see it as a "meet" for now, except the NW lads, whose actual qualifier it is.:thup:

However, if only one qualifier is run, I'm sure we'll have other comps on the day.
		
Click to expand...

Deposit sent over mate.  Are you trying to keep the riff raff from entering your regional comp.  Trying to stack the odds in your favour?


----------



## Birchy (Dec 3, 2014)

Ive replied to all my pm messages now .

Will check all payments tomorrow


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 3, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Put me down as a definite please LiverBirchy :thup:

Will send the money on Friday, away with work until then
		
Click to expand...

Top man, good to have you on board, skip.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 3, 2014)

Cheifi0 said:



			Deposit sent over mate.  Are you trying to keep the riff raff from entering your regional comp.  Trying to stack the odds in your favour? 

Click to expand...

All still TBA mate, the alarm bells will ring if your kid is sniffing round though. It wont be far for him on his horse.


----------



## richart (Dec 3, 2014)

Just to let the football fans know, I will be starting a separate thread for those wanting tickets for the Rotherham V Reading game on the Saturday.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 3, 2014)

richart said:



			Just to let the football fans know, I will be starting a separate thread for those wanting tickets for the Rotherham V Reading game on the Saturday.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

BOGOF?


----------



## richart (Dec 3, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			BOGOF?
		
Click to expand...

 You have to buy a ticket to go to watch Rotherham.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 3, 2014)

Ok, put me down as a definite LB.. I'll worry about the work situation closer to the time. At the worst I'll just have to disappear straight after the round..


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 3, 2014)

richart said:



			You have to buy a ticket to go to watch Rotherham.

Click to expand...

I'd have thought it would be free in the away end.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 4, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Ok, put me down as a definite LB.. I'll worry about the work situation closer to the time. At the worst I'll just have to disappear straight after the round..
		
Click to expand...

Wahey!!The wolf is on the prowl:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 4, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Wahey!!The wolf is on the prowl:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Someone with broad shoulders has got to prop up the leaderboard don't they? There's no chance of winning with some of you bandits chopping it round...


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 4, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			BOGOF?
		
Click to expand...


No it's Rotherham not man city! :rofl:


----------



## chellie (Dec 4, 2014)

Deposits X 2 sent over via the bank Scott.


----------



## Duckster (Dec 4, 2014)

Deposit winging it's way over via paypal


----------



## fenwayrich (Dec 4, 2014)

Just sent my deposit, thanks for organising everything. I expect that I will play my qualifier at the Midland or East Midlands (if it goes ahead) meet.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 4, 2014)

*1.Liverbirdie (Fully paid) NW*
*2.Birchy  NW DEPOSIT PAID*
*3.PeterLav NW DEPOSIT PAID*
*4.Junior NW DEPOSIT PAID*
*5.Lincoln quaker bad wool from everywhere DEPOSIT PAID*
*6.Louisea NW DEPOSIT PAID*
*7.Huds1475 NW DEPOSIT PAID*

Pledged:-

*1.PBrown YK DEPOSIT PAID*
2.Karl102 NW
3.Merv swerve Mid
4.Qwerty NW
5.StuC NW
6.Duffers - non event
*7.Region 3 Mid DEPOSIT PAID*
*8.Chellie - non event DEPOSIT PAID
9.Simon - non event DEPOSIT PAID*
*10.Fenway Rich - DEPOSIT PAID*
*11. Chiefio - YK DEPOSIT PAID*
12.Richart - sarf
13.Greg BWFC - NW
14.Dave mc1 - NW
15.Hobbit - NE
16.Captainon - Mid
*17.Duckster - NW DEPOSIT PAID*
18.Fish - Mid
19.Crow - Mid
20.Val - NW?
21.LiverpoolPhil - now a really bad wool - sarf
22.Marshy - YK or non-event?

 Possibles/reserves

1.Bluewolf
*2.Odvan DEPOSIT PAID*
3.NWJocko
 4.Driveforshow?
5.Wayman?
6.Landog
7.JamesR


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 4, 2014)

Birchy said:



*1.Liverbirdie (Fully paid) NW*
*2.Birchy  NW DEPOSIT PAID*
*3.PeterLav NW DEPOSIT PAID*
*4.Junior NW DEPOSIT PAID*
*5.Lincoln quaker bad wool from everywhere DEPOSIT PAID*
*6.Louisea NW DEPOSIT PAID*
*7.Huds1475 NW DEPOSIT PAID*

Pledged:-

*1.PBrown YK DEPOSIT PAID*
2.Karl102 NW
3.Merv swerve Mid
4.Qwerty NW
5.StuC NW
6.Duffers - non event
*7.Region 3 Mid DEPOSIT PAID*
*8.Chellie - non event DEPOSIT PAID
9.Simon - non event DEPOSIT PAID*
*10.Fenway Rich - DEPOSIT PAID*
*11. Chiefio - YK DEPOSIT PAID*
12.Richart - sarf
13.Greg BWFC - NW
14.Dave mc1 - NW
15.Hobbit - NE
16.Captainon - Mid
*17.Duckster - NW DEPOSIT PAID*
18.Fish - Mid
19.Crow - Mid
20.Val - NW?
21.LiverpoolPhil - now a really bad wool - sarf
22.Marshy - YK or non-event?

 Possibles/reserves

1.Bluewolf
*2.Odvan DEPOSIT PAID*
3.NWJocko
 4.Driveforshow?
5.Wayman?
6.Landog
7.JamesR
		
Click to expand...

Just to let you know mate, I'm in as a definite now. I'll sort the money next week...:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Dec 4, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Just to let you know mate, I'm in as a definite now. I'll sort the money next week...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ok sweetie


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 4, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Ok sweetie 

Click to expand...

Cheers honeybun..


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 5, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Ok, put me down as a definite LB.. I'll worry about the work situation closer to the time. At the worst I'll just have to disappear straight after the round..
		
Click to expand...

At least I won't come last now wolfie is playing :whoo:


----------



## Captainron (Dec 5, 2014)

Can you pm me some bank details shnookums?&#128536;


----------



## JamesR (Dec 5, 2014)

Could you send me bank details also.
Cheers


----------



## gregbwfc (Dec 5, 2014)

Will check Scott, but sure I sent this early this week.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 5, 2014)

gregbwfc said:



			Will check Scott, but sure I sent this early this week.
		
Click to expand...

I looked in both accounts mate but couldnt see it.

What date??


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 5, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			At least I won't come last now wolfie is playing :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

  Cuts like a knife mate. I'm backing me for a good season next year. Mid range at least!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 5, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Mid range at least!!!
		
Click to expand...

It would have to have at least 40 bays......


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 5, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			It would have to have at least 40 bays......

Click to expand...

Ba dum tish. I set em up, you knock em down. That tee shot at West Lancs will never be forgotten. I wouldn't mind but it wasn't even my worst tee shot of the year


----------



## gregbwfc (Dec 5, 2014)

Birchy said:



			I looked in both accounts mate but couldnt see it.

What date??
		
Click to expand...

1st mate.
Send me your details again so I can check against what I've got.
Might just be slow.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 5, 2014)

Birchy can you pm me your bank details please mate.

Ta la


----------



## Birchy (Dec 5, 2014)

gregbwfc said:



			1st mate.
Send me your details again so I can check against what I've got.
Might just be slow.
		
Click to expand...

Found it mate, went into the offshore division that one .


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 6, 2014)

Birchy, I've just paid through my tarts PayPal for me and Duffers.

Any issues la give us a shout.

Nice swan


----------



## Birchy (Dec 6, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Birchy, I've just paid through my tarts PayPal for me and Duffers.

Any issues la give us a shout.

Nice swan
		
Click to expand...

Seen it drop in mate so should be fine.

Cheers treacle


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 6, 2014)

Just transferred Â£25 Birchycool.

Any problems let me know, thanks again for sorting this, was hoping to play there next year :thup:


----------



## chellie (Dec 6, 2014)

Iain, let us know if you want to do a car share.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 7, 2014)

This is now open to non-forummers also, for the ones who wanted to bring a mate.

Birchy has received lots of deposits this week. For the ones who haven't sent it, can you please send this week, so we can get the deposits to Alwoodley and put this to bed before Christmas. 

The balance of all payments will start to be collected around the beginning of March.:thup:


----------



## drewster (Dec 8, 2014)

If it's not too late , can i come along ? It'll be my GM Forum debut but i'm sure Fish'll look out for me !!!!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 8, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			This is now open to non-forummers also, for the ones who wanted to bring a mate.

Birchy has received lots of deposits this week. For the ones who haven't sent it, can you please send this week, so we can get the deposits to Alwoodley and put this to bed before Christmas. 

The balance of all payments will start to be collected around the beginning of March.:thup:
		
Click to expand...


was there any news from ganton?


----------



## Fish (Dec 8, 2014)

drewster said:



			If it's not too late , can i come along ? It'll be my GM Forum debut but i'm sure Fish'll look out for me !!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'll look after you


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 8, 2014)

drewster said:



			If it's not too late , can i come along ? It'll be my GM Forum debut but i'm sure Fish'll look out for me !!!!
		
Click to expand...

Sure you can fella, PM Birchy for bank details.

One or two others coming from Lincolnshire, also.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 8, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			was there any news from ganton?
		
Click to expand...

Yes Brownie, only got it today, though:-

Quote:-

I will do you a flat rate regardless of numbers Â£60 for the golf (25% discount of the green fee) & Â£8.50 for sit down meal.  If you want a sit down meal you will need jackets & ties for the dining room.  However if you didnâ€™t want to do that I would recommend the Ganton Sandwich Lunch at Â£7 which is sandwiches, local pork pie & Ganton cake with stilton.

Unfortunately because we have a ladies competition at 10am it would mean it would be an early start.  There is accommodation in a pub at the bottom of the drive.

Unquote.

I may just do the Alwoodley, or play Moor allerton the day before (the Saturday), try to not get ballooned, so I'm fresh for Alwoodley.

TBH I think the above is what Richart was getting anyway (Â£60), but if anyone wants to step in and organise a day at Ganton for the Monday, I've no problem with that. I can pass on the correspondence, if anyone does.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Dec 8, 2014)

Dependent on where I am a member next year I will be able to sign some folk on on the Saturday.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 8, 2014)

Cheifi0 said:



			Dependent on where I am a member next year I will be able to sign some folk on on the Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

First dibs!!!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 8, 2014)

Cheers, I had similar response a while back.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 8, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			First dibs!!!
		
Click to expand...

Second


----------



## Junior (Dec 8, 2014)

Cheifi0 said:



			Dependent on where I am a member next year I will be able to sign some folk on on the Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

Where you looking at joining Josh? Thanks for the offer but im just doing alwoodley.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Dec 8, 2014)

Just looking at other courses local to us.  Mainly Headingley as it less than 5 mins away.  They have scrapped the 28 to 31 age group so my fees will jump up rather considerably when I have to renew in March so just considering options.


----------



## Junior (Dec 8, 2014)

Cheifi0 said:



			Just looking at other courses local to us.  Mainly Headingley as it less than 5 mins away.  They have scrapped the 28 to 31 age group so my fees will jump up rather considerably when I have to renew in March so just considering options.
		
Click to expand...

Nice, I've never played it but have a mate who's a member. He speaks highly of it, and says its a quality track and really nice members club.  Good luck with the search, you have a quite a few nice courses around to choose from !!!


----------



## chellie (Dec 8, 2014)

We could be interested in a game on the Monday but definately can't do the Saturday.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Dec 8, 2014)

Junior said:



			Nice, I've never played it but have a mate who's a member. He speaks highly of it, and says its a quality track and really nice members club.  Good luck with the search, you have a quite a few nice courses around to choose from !!!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Andy.  That's good to hear about Headingley, from the initial enquiries it looks good, I haven't played it yet so need to arrange a visit soon.  Yeh spoilt for choice around here but a lot have joining fees so need to weigh up whether it makes sense to move.


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

I will almost certainly be looking for a game on the Monday. Either at Moortown, Ganton is just too far a drive in the wrong direction to home, or Notts/Sherwood Forest which are both on the drive home. Notts seems to be only three balls, though they do have a Monday deal of Â£55 including one course meal. For a top 50 course seems like a bargain.

If anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm interested Rich 

Sherwood or Moortown would be my preferred also as its on the way back and possibly look for accommodation in that area


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 9, 2014)

richart said:



			I will almost certainly be looking for a game on the Monday. Either at Moortown, Ganton is just too far a drive in the wrong direction to home, or Notts/Sherwood Forest which are both on the drive home. Notts seems to be only three balls, though they do have a Monday deal of Â£55 including one course meal. For a top 50 course seems like a bargain.

If anyone is interested let me know.
		
Click to expand...

Sherwood is Â£160 for a 4 ball inc breakfast for April. If you do Sherwood I would be interested.


----------



## Fish (Dec 9, 2014)

I just played Sherwood incl breakfast for Â£35 and we played as 4-balls, in also in for that.


----------



## JamesR (Dec 9, 2014)

richart said:



			I will almost certainly be looking for a game on the Monday. Either at Moortown, Ganton is just too far a drive in the wrong direction to home, or Notts/Sherwood Forest which are both on the drive home. Notts seems to be only three balls, though they do have a Monday deal of Â£55 including one course meal. For a top 50 course seems like a bargain.

If anyone is interested let me know.
		
Click to expand...

I'm interested


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 10, 2014)

moortown is Â£65 green fee and have times before 10am Monday or after 2.30 sat


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 10, 2014)

Just paid pal.... Roll on the good weather!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 10, 2014)

hows our list looking Birchy?


----------



## Birchy (Dec 11, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			hows our list looking Birchy?
		
Click to expand...

Its looking very good mate. This could be one to remember 

I will update it tonight on here.


----------



## fenwayrich (Dec 11, 2014)

richart said:



			I will almost certainly be looking for a game on the Monday. Either at Moortown, Ganton is just too far a drive in the wrong direction to home, or Notts/Sherwood Forest which are both on the drive home. Notts seems to be only three balls, though they do have a Monday deal of Â£55 including one course meal. For a top 50 course seems like a bargain.

If anyone is interested let me know.
		
Click to expand...

Played Sherwood Forest today on a courtesy fourball. Thoroughly enjoyable, it's a cracking course, in fantastic condition for the time of year.

I would be interested in playing on the Monday after Alwoodley.


----------



## bozza (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm up for this if there is any spaces left and i can blag a lift from the sunny North East.

Would Weds be ok to send the deposit if spaces are available?

*Update*

100% in for this also is Kellfire from here, i can get my deposit sent Weds and he is going to see Dave (2blue) to transfer his deposit from the Yorkshire v NE meet that got cancelled.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 12, 2014)

bozza said:



			I'm up for this if there is any spaces left and i can blag a lift from the sunny North East.

Would Weds be ok to send the deposit if spaces are available?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Bozza, are there two north easts? 

Yes still a good few spaces left, PM Birchy for his bank details.


----------



## bozza (Dec 12, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Bozza, are there two north easts? 

Yes still a good few spaces left, PM Birchy for his bank details.
		
Click to expand...

It's still Tshirt weather up here!

Ok no problem i'll drop him a PM.


----------



## LanDog (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm gonna have to opt out of this, I'm in Ireland the weekend of this.

Sorry guys


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 13, 2014)

You get my deposit for this ok Birchy?


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 13, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			You get my deposit for this ok Birchy?
		
Click to expand...

Mine too Scott ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2014)

And mine


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 13, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And mine 

Click to expand...

He sometimes goes to Las vegas around now.................:mmm:


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 13, 2014)

I'll ping the money over on Monday lads. Waiting for a cheque to clear in the golf account first..


----------



## Birchy (Dec 13, 2014)

Just checking through deposits now, theres a lot so im just finding the right page in the brochure


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 13, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I'll ping the money over on Monday lads. Waiting for a cheque to clear in the golf account first..

Click to expand...

Your "Right said Fred" royalties due, Dan?


----------



## Birchy (Dec 13, 2014)

*1.Liverbirdie (Fully paid) NW
2.Birchy NW DEPOSIT PAID
3.PeterLav NW DEPOSIT PAID
4.Junior NW DEPOSIT PAID
5.Lincoln quaker bad wool from everywhere DEPOSIT PAID
6.Louisea NW DEPOSIT PAID
7.Huds1475 NW DEPOSIT PAID
8.Karl102 NW DEPOSIT PAID
9.Qwerty NW DEPOSIT PAID
10.StuC NW DEPOSIT PAID
11.Duffers - non event DEPOSIT PAID
12.PBrown YK DEPOSIT PAID
13.Region 3 Mid DEPOSIT PAID
14.Chellie - non event DEPOSIT PAID
15.Simon - non event DEPOSIT PAID
16.Fenway Rich - DEPOSIT PAID
17.Chiefio - YK DEPOSIT PAID
18.Richart - sarf DEPOSIT PAID
19.Greg BWFC - NW DEPOSIT PAID
20.Dave mc1 - NW DEPOSIT PAID
21.Duckster - NW DEPOSIT PAID
22.Crow - Mid DEPOSIT PAID
23.LiverpoolPhil - now a really bad wool - sarf DEPOSIT PAID
24.Odvan NW DEPOSIT PAID
25.NWJocko NW DEPOSIT PAID
26.*


Pledged:-

Merv swerve Mid
Hobbit - NE
Captainon - Mid
Fish - Mid
Val - 
Marshy - YK or non-event?
Bluewolf - nw

Possibles/reserves

Driveforshow?
Wayman?
JamesR

Right checked through everything and these are who ive got paid. Anybody paid and not listed etc let me know :thup:

Not sure how it will be done in terms of the qualifier but im sure that will be decided a bit closer to the time when numbers are concrete etc.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 13, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Your "Right said Fred" royalties due, Dan?

Click to expand...

Nah mate, it's my Mitchell Brothers lookalike appearance money..


----------



## Merv_swerve (Dec 13, 2014)

Deposit sent via paypal.
Should be sending for my +1 very soon also.
cheers


----------



## Birchy (Dec 13, 2014)

Merv_swerve said:



			Deposit sent via paypal.
Should be sending for my +1 very soon also.
cheers
		
Click to expand...

Got it mate :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Dec 13, 2014)

*1.Liverbirdie (Fully paid) NW
2.Birchy NW DEPOSIT PAID
3.PeterLav NW DEPOSIT PAID
4.Junior NW DEPOSIT PAID
5.Lincoln quaker bad wool from everywhere DEPOSIT PAID
6.Louisea NW DEPOSIT PAID
7.Huds1475 NW DEPOSIT PAID
8.Karl102 NW DEPOSIT PAID
9.Qwerty NW DEPOSIT PAID
10.StuC NW DEPOSIT PAID
11.Duffers - non event DEPOSIT PAID
12.PBrown YK DEPOSIT PAID
13.Region 3 Mid DEPOSIT PAID
14.Chellie - non event DEPOSIT PAID
 15.Simon - non event DEPOSIT PAID
16.Fenway Rich - DEPOSIT PAID
17.Chiefio - YK DEPOSIT PAID
18.Richart - sarf DEPOSIT PAID
19.Greg BWFC - NW DEPOSIT PAID
20.Dave mc1 - NW DEPOSIT PAID
21.Duckster - NW DEPOSIT PAID
 22.Crow - Mid DEPOSIT PAID
23.LiverpoolPhil - now a really bad wool - sarf DEPOSIT PAID
24.Odvan NW DEPOSIT PAID
25.NWJocko NW DEPOSIT PAID
26.Merv swerve Mid DEPOSIT PAID*



Pledged:-

Hobbit - NE
Captainon - Mid
Fish - Mid
Val - 
Marshy - YK or non-event?
Bluewolf - nw

Possibles/reserves

Driveforshow?
Wayman?
JamesR

Right checked through everything and these are who ive got paid. Anybody paid and not listed etc let me know 

Not sure how it will be done in terms of the qualifier but im sure that will be decided a bit closer to the time when numbers are concrete etc.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Dec 13, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Got it mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nice one, can't wait to tick off another top 100 venue.


----------



## Val (Dec 13, 2014)

I'll get a depost done tomorrow Birchy


----------



## Birchy (Dec 13, 2014)

Val said:



			I'll get a depost done tomorrow Birchy
		
Click to expand...

No problem pal :thup:


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Dec 14, 2014)

Hello can you stick me in this and send me payment details please cheers.


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Dec 14, 2014)

Can I stick me name down for this, looks good.


----------



## Val (Dec 14, 2014)

Birchy said:



			No problem pal :thup:
		
Click to expand...

BT done today pal :thup:


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Dec 14, 2014)

Can ya stick me down for this, looks a great course.


----------



## drewster (Dec 15, 2014)

Scott , just paid my deposit. Do me a favour and confirm receipt when you can. Keen to play it as a qualifier too if possible . Midlands i guess. Looking forward to my GM meet debut and it looks like it will be a good one !!!!


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 16, 2014)

Deposit paid Coolio. As usual, it'll be marked "Caldy" as I haven't figured out how to change it on my phone


----------



## Birchy (Dec 16, 2014)

*1.Liverbirdie (Fully paid) NW
2.Birchy NW DEPOSIT PAID
3.PeterLav NW DEPOSIT PAID
4.Junior NW DEPOSIT PAID
5.Lincoln quaker bad wool from everywhere DEPOSIT PAID
6.Louisea NW DEPOSIT PAID
7.Huds1475 NW DEPOSIT PAID
8.Karl102 NW DEPOSIT PAID
9.Qwerty NW DEPOSIT PAID
10.StuC NW DEPOSIT PAID
11.Duffers - non event DEPOSIT PAID
12.PBrown YK DEPOSIT PAID
13.Region 3 Mid DEPOSIT PAID
14.Chellie - non event DEPOSIT PAID
 15.Simon - non event DEPOSIT PAID
16.Fenway Rich - DEPOSIT PAID
17.Chiefio - YK DEPOSIT PAID
18.Richart - sarf DEPOSIT PAID
19.Greg BWFC - NW DEPOSIT PAID
20.Dave mc1 - NW DEPOSIT PAID
21.Duckster - NW DEPOSIT PAID
 22.Crow - Mid DEPOSIT PAID
23.LiverpoolPhil - now a really bad wool - sarf DEPOSIT PAID
24.Odvan NW DEPOSIT PAID
25.NWJocko NW DEPOSIT PAID
26.Merv swerve Mid DEPOSIT PAID
27.Val Sco DEPOSIT PAID
28.Drewster South DEPOSIT PAID
29.Bluewolf SKEM DEPOSIT PAID
30.Heavy-grebo NE DEPOSIT PAID*


Pledged:-

Hobbit - NE
Captainon - Mid
Fish - Mid
Marshy - YK or non-event?

Possibles/reserves

Driveforshow?
Wayman?
 JamesR

Right checked through everything and these are who ive got paid. Anybody paid and not listed etc let me know 

Not sure how it will be done in terms of the qualifier but im sure that will be decided a bit closer to the time when numbers are concrete etc.


----------



## richart (Dec 16, 2014)

Hopefully it makes no difference but this is not a qualifier for me. Someone changed the date of the final so I could not play.:angry:


----------



## Birchy (Dec 16, 2014)

richart said:



			Hopefully it makes no difference but this is not a qualifier for me. Someone changed the date of the final so I could not play.:angry:

Click to expand...

Not a problem mate, as long as those that do want to play as qualifier pay the relevent fee etc there wont be a problem


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 16, 2014)

I see what you did there. Very clever for you.


----------



## richart (Dec 16, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Not a problem mate, as long as those that do want to play as qualifier pay the relevent fee etc there wont be a problem 

Click to expand...

 I have heard about you Northern boys. I do have a flatcap though, so no fine there.:thup:


----------



## bozza (Dec 17, 2014)

Just sent my deposit via paypal.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 17, 2014)

bozza said:



			Just sent my deposit via paypal.
		
Click to expand...

Got it mate :thup:


----------



## Marshy77 (Dec 18, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Marshy - Just playing for me, not bothered about being in the comp
		
Click to expand...

Sorry if I've missed it but could I have your bank details again please Birchy, whenever you get chance.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 22, 2014)

Just got the golf 'wife' looking into hotel rooms. He's already moaning about me going for beers on the eve of the event.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 29, 2014)

*1.Liverbirdie (Fully paid) NW
2.Birchy NW DEPOSIT PAID
3.PeterLav NW DEPOSIT PAID
4.Junior NW DEPOSIT PAID
5.Lincoln quaker bad wool from everywhere DEPOSIT PAID
6.Louisea NW DEPOSIT PAID
7.Huds1475 NW DEPOSIT PAID
8.Karl102 NW DEPOSIT PAID
9.Qwerty NW DEPOSIT PAID
10.StuC NW DEPOSIT PAID
11.Duffers - non event DEPOSIT PAID
12.PBrown YK DEPOSIT PAID
13.Region 3 Mid DEPOSIT PAID
14.Chellie - non event DEPOSIT PAID
 15.Simon - non event DEPOSIT PAID
16.Fenway Rich - DEPOSIT PAID
17.Chiefio - YK DEPOSIT PAID
18.Richart - sarf DEPOSIT PAID
19.Greg BWFC - NW DEPOSIT PAID
20.Dave mc1 - NW DEPOSIT PAID
21.Duckster - NW DEPOSIT PAID
 22.Crow - Mid DEPOSIT PAID
23.LiverpoolPhil - now a really bad wool - sarf DEPOSIT PAID
24.Odvan NW DEPOSIT PAID
25.NWJocko NW DEPOSIT PAID
 26.Merv swerve Mid DEPOSIT PAID
27.Val Sco DEPOSIT PAID
28.Drewster South DEPOSIT PAID
29.Bluewolf SKEM DEPOSIT PAID
30.Heavy-grebo NE DEPOSIT PAID
31.Merv swerve +1 DEPOSIT PAID
32.Bozza NE DEPOSIT PAID*


Pledged:-

Hobbit - NE
Captainon - Mid
Fish - Mid
Marshy - YK or non-event?

Possibles/reserves

 Driveforshow?
Wayman?
 JamesR

Right checked through everything and these are who ive got paid. Anybody paid and not listed etc let me know 

Not sure how it will be done in terms of the qualifier but im sure that will be decided a bit closer to the time when numbers are concrete etc.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 29, 2014)

Scott.

Sent you the additional 35 notes week before Christmas. Can you confirm you've received please?


----------



## Birchy (Dec 29, 2014)

huds1475 said:



			Scott.

Sent you the additional 35 notes week before Christmas. Can you confirm you've received please?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure i seen it come in mate. Just not updated the list yet.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 29, 2014)

Sound our kid.

cheers


----------



## Captainron (Dec 30, 2014)

Deposit will be with you tomorrow AM.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 31, 2014)

Don't spend it all at once Birchy


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 31, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Don't spend it all at once Birchy
		
Click to expand...

Blimey Cam, do I have to put up with you for a whole weekend now?


----------



## Captainron (Dec 31, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Blimey Cam, do I have to put up with you for a whole weekend now? 

Click to expand...

That's a plus for you! Nagging in a different accent is like going on holiday


----------



## Marshy77 (Dec 31, 2014)

Deposit paid Cooooolio, just the game for me not bothered about the GM comp.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 31, 2014)

*1.Liverbirdie (Fully paid) NW
2.Birchy NW DEPOSIT PAID
3.PeterLav NW DEPOSIT PAID
4.Junior NW DEPOSIT PAID
5.Lincoln quaker bad wool from everywhere DEPOSIT PAID
6.Louisea NW DEPOSIT PAID
7.Huds1475 NW DEPOSIT PAID
8.Karl102 NW DEPOSIT PAID
9.Qwerty NW DEPOSIT PAID
10.StuC NW DEPOSIT PAID
11.Duffers - non event DEPOSIT PAID
12.PBrown YK DEPOSIT PAID
13.Region 3 Mid DEPOSIT PAID
14.Chellie - non event DEPOSIT PAID
 15.Simon - non event DEPOSIT PAID
16.Fenway Rich - DEPOSIT PAID
17.Chiefio - YK DEPOSIT PAID
18.Richart - sarf DEPOSIT PAID
19.Greg BWFC - NW DEPOSIT PAID
20.Dave mc1 - NW DEPOSIT PAID
21.Duckster - NW DEPOSIT PAID
 22.Crow - Mid DEPOSIT PAID
23.LiverpoolPhil - now a really bad wool - sarf DEPOSIT PAID
24.Odvan NW DEPOSIT PAID
25.NWJocko NW DEPOSIT PAID
 26.Merv swerve Mid DEPOSIT PAID
27.Val Sco DEPOSIT PAID
28.Drewster South DEPOSIT PAID
29.Bluewolf SKEM DEPOSIT PAID
30.Heavy-grebo NE DEPOSIT PAID
31.Merv swerve +1 DEPOSIT PAID
32.Bozza NE DEPOSIT PAID
33.Captainon - Mid DEPOSIT PAID
34.Marshy - N/A DEPOSIT PAID*


Pledged:-

Hobbit - NE
Fish - Mid

Possibles/reserves

 Driveforshow?
Wayman?
 JamesR

Right checked through everything and these are who ive got paid. Anybody paid and not listed etc let me know 

Not sure how it will be done in terms of the qualifier but im sure that will be decided a bit closer to the time when numbers are concrete etc.


----------



## Fish (Dec 31, 2014)

Payment sent :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Dec 31, 2014)

*1.Liverbirdie (Fully paid) NW
2.Birchy NW DEPOSIT PAID
3.PeterLav NW DEPOSIT PAID
4.Junior NW DEPOSIT PAID
5.Lincoln quaker bad wool from everywhere DEPOSIT PAID
6.Louisea NW DEPOSIT PAID
7.Huds1475 NW DEPOSIT PAID
8.Karl102 NW DEPOSIT PAID
9.Qwerty NW DEPOSIT PAID
10.StuC NW DEPOSIT PAID
11.Duffers - non event DEPOSIT PAID
12.PBrown YK DEPOSIT PAID
13.Region 3 Mid DEPOSIT PAID
14.Chellie - non event DEPOSIT PAID
 15.Simon - non event DEPOSIT PAID
16.Fenway Rich - DEPOSIT PAID
17.Chiefio - YK DEPOSIT PAID
18.Richart - sarf DEPOSIT PAID
19.Greg BWFC - NW DEPOSIT PAID
20.Dave mc1 - NW DEPOSIT PAID
21.Duckster - NW DEPOSIT PAID
 22.Crow - Mid DEPOSIT PAID
23.LiverpoolPhil - now a really bad wool - sarf DEPOSIT PAID
24.Odvan NW DEPOSIT PAID
25.NWJocko NW DEPOSIT PAID
 26.Merv swerve Mid DEPOSIT PAID
27.Val Sco DEPOSIT PAID
28.Drewster South DEPOSIT PAID
29.Bluewolf SKEM DEPOSIT PAID
30.Heavy-grebo NE DEPOSIT PAID
31.Merv swerve +1 DEPOSIT PAID
32.Bozza NE DEPOSIT PAID
 33.Captainon - Mid DEPOSIT PAID
34.Marshy - N/A DEPOSIT PAID
35.Fish - Mid DEPOSIT PAID (Â£20)*

 Pledged:-

Hobbit - NE

Possibles/reserves

 Driveforshow?
Wayman?
 JamesR

Right checked through everything and these are who ive got paid. Anybody paid and not listed etc let me know 

Not sure how it will be done in terms of the qualifier but im sure that will be decided a bit closer to the time when numbers are concrete etc.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 3, 2015)

*1.Liverbirdie (Fully paid) NW
 2.Birchy NW DEPOSIT PAID
 3.PeterLav NW  DEPOSIT PAID
 4.Junior NW DEPOSIT PAID
 5.Lincoln quaker bad wool from  everywhere DEPOSIT PAID
 6.Louisea NW DEPOSIT PAID
 7.Huds1475 NW DEPOSIT  PAID
 8.Karl102 NW DEPOSIT PAID
 9.Qwerty NW DEPOSIT PAID
 10.StuC NW  DEPOSIT PAID
 11.Duffers - non event DEPOSIT PAID
 12.PBrown YK DEPOSIT  PAID
 13.Region 3 Mid DEPOSIT PAID
 14.Chellie - non event DEPOSIT  PAID
 15.Simon - non event DEPOSIT PAID
 16.Fenway Rich - DEPOSIT PAID
 17.Chiefio - YK DEPOSIT PAID
 18.Richart - sarf DEPOSIT PAID
 19.Greg  BWFC - NW DEPOSIT PAID
 20.Dave mc1 - NW DEPOSIT PAID
 21.Duckster - NW  DEPOSIT PAID
 22.Crow - Mid DEPOSIT PAID
 23.LiverpoolPhil - now a really  bad wool - sarf DEPOSIT PAID
 24.Odvan NW DEPOSIT PAID
 25.NWJocko NW  DEPOSIT PAID
 26.Merv swerve Mid DEPOSIT PAID
 27.Val Sco DEPOSIT PAID
 28.Drewster South DEPOSIT PAID
 29.Bluewolf SKEM DEPOSIT PAID
 30.Heavy-grebo NE DEPOSIT PAID
 31.Merv swerve +1 DEPOSIT PAID
 32.Bozza  NE DEPOSIT PAID
 33.Captainon - Mid DEPOSIT PAID
 34.Marshy - N/A DEPOSIT  PAID
 35.Fish - Mid DEPOSIT PAID (Â£20)
36. Richard York (Fully paid)*

 Pledged:-

Hobbit -  NE

 Possibles/reserves

 Driveforshow?
 Wayman?
 JamesR

 Any other lurkers thinking of this? We have 50 places, and 36 have deposits paid, so filling up nicely. A chance to meet a good few forummers in one go, come in dip your toe in, we don't bite.:thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 3, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



*
 7.Huds1475 NW DEPOSIT  PAID
*

Click to expand...

Like Erik B. & Rakim, I'm paid in full.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 3, 2015)

*1.Liverbirdie (Fully paid) NW
 2.Birchy NW DEPOSIT PAID
 3.PeterLav NW DEPOSIT PAID
 4.Junior NW DEPOSIT PAID
 5.Lincoln quaker bad wool from everywhere DEPOSIT PAID
 6.Louisea NW DEPOSIT PAID
 7.Huds1475 NW PAID FULL
 8.Karl102 NW DEPOSIT PAID
 9.Qwerty NW DEPOSIT PAID
 10.StuC NW DEPOSIT PAID
 11.Duffers - non event DEPOSIT PAID
 12.PBrown YK DEPOSIT PAID
 13.Region 3 Mid DEPOSIT PAID
 14.Chellie - non event DEPOSIT PAID
 15.Simon - non event DEPOSIT PAID
 16.Fenway Rich - DEPOSIT PAID
 17.Chiefio - YK DEPOSIT PAID
 18.Richart - sarf DEPOSIT PAID
 19.Greg BWFC - NW DEPOSIT PAID
 20.Dave mc1 - NW DEPOSIT PAID
 21.Duckster - NW DEPOSIT PAID
 22.Crow - Mid DEPOSIT PAID
 23.LiverpoolPhil - now a really bad wool - sarf DEPOSIT PAID
 24.Odvan NW DEPOSIT PAID
 25.NWJocko NW DEPOSIT PAID
 26.Merv swerve Mid DEPOSIT PAID
 27.Val Sco DEPOSIT PAID
 28.Drewster South DEPOSIT PAID
 29.Bluewolf SKEM DEPOSIT PAID
 30.Heavy-grebo NE DEPOSIT PAID
 31.Merv swerve +1 DEPOSIT PAID
 32.Bozza NE DEPOSIT PAID
 33.Captainon - Mid DEPOSIT PAID
 34.Marshy - N/A DEPOSIT PAID
 35.Fish - Mid DEPOSIT PAID (Â£20)
36. Richard York PAID FULL*

 Pledged:-

Hobbit - NE

 Possibles/reserves

Driveforshow?
 Wayman?
 JamesR

 Any other lurkers thinking of this? We have 50 places, and 36 have deposits paid, so filling up nicely. A chance to meet a good few forummers in one go, come in dip your toe in, we don't bite.


----------



## Junior (Jan 4, 2015)

Â£35 balance paid today Scott 

:fore:


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 4, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Like Erik B. & Rakim, I'm paid in full.
		
Click to expand...

Tune.

Birchy, can I chuck the odd Â£1 note your way until the balance is paid or do you want the remaining balance all together?


----------



## Birchy (Jan 4, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			Tune.

Birchy, can I chuck the odd Â£1 note your way until the balance is paid or do you want the remaining balance all together?
		
Click to expand...

Anyway you like is fine mate, just let me know when you send anything so i can tick it off on my list :thup:


----------



## chellie (Jan 4, 2015)

Scott, there's Â£35 winging it's way over to you on Wednesday when I get paid. When do you want the other Â£35?


----------



## Birchy (Jan 4, 2015)

chellie said:



			Scott, there's Â£35 winging it's way over to you on Wednesday when I get paid. When do you want the other Â£35?
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Anne :thup:

When you can is fine.


----------



## chellie (Jan 4, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Cheers Anne :thup:

When you can is fine.
		
Click to expand...

Will set it up for the week after Scott then it's done


----------



## Birchy (Jan 4, 2015)

chellie said:



			Will set it up for the week after Scott then it's done

Click to expand...

No problem at all Anne.


----------



## drewster (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi mate, can you put me down as Midlands not South please ? Cheers.  AB


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2015)

drewster said:



			Hi mate, can you put me down as Midlands not South please ? Cheers.  AB
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, just noticed that, what are the regions for?


----------



## Val (Jan 7, 2015)

Fish said:



			Hmm, just noticed that, what are the regions for?
		
Click to expand...

As this is a large meet then it was intended to be a multi region meet.


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2015)

Val said:



			As this is a large meet then it was intended to be a multi region meet.
		
Click to expand...

How is that working then, is their a winner from each region on the day, and if so, how does that affect the winner of that specific region that took place in their region by someone else, or, is it an overall winner and then the same question if someone other than from the NW wins it?


----------



## Val (Jan 7, 2015)

Fish said:



			How is that working then, is their a winner from each region on the day, and if so, how does that affect the winner of that specific region that took place in their region by someone else, or, is it an overall winner and then the same question if someone other than from the NW wins it?
		
Click to expand...

Wait out bud, part of the reason i asked for your email :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 7, 2015)

[h=2][/h]*1.Liverbirdie (Fully paid) NW
 2.Birchy NW DEPOSIT PAID
 3.PeterLav NW DEPOSIT PAID
 4.Junior NW DEPOSIT  PAID
 5.Lincoln quaker bad wool from everywhere DEPOSIT PAID
 6.Louisea NW  DEPOSIT PAID
 7.Huds1475 NW PAID FULL
 8.Karl102 NW DEPOSIT PAID
 9.Qwerty NW DEPOSIT PAID
 10.StuC NW DEPOSIT PAID
 11.Duffers - non event  DEPOSIT PAID
 12.PBrown YK DEPOSIT PAID
 13.Region 3 Mid DEPOSIT PAID
 14.Chellie - non event DEPOSIT PAID
 15.Simon - non event DEPOSIT PAID
 16.Fenway Rich - DEPOSIT PAID
 17.Chiefio - YK DEPOSIT PAID
 18.Richart -  sarf DEPOSIT PAID
 19.Greg BWFC - NW DEPOSIT PAID
 20.Dave mc1 - NW  DEPOSIT PAID
 21.Duckster - NW DEPOSIT PAID
 22.Crow - Mid DEPOSIT  PAID
 23.LiverpoolPhil - now a really bad wool - sarf DEPOSIT PAID
 24.Odvan NW DEPOSIT PAID
 25.NWJocko NW DEPOSIT PAID
 26.Merv swerve Mid  DEPOSIT PAID
 27.Val Sco DEPOSIT PAID
 28.Drewster Mid DEPOSIT PAID
 29.Bluewolf SKEM DEPOSIT PAID
 30.Heavy-grebo NE DEPOSIT PAID
 31.Merv  swerve +1 DEPOSIT PAID
 32.Bozza NE DEPOSIT PAID
 33.Captainon - Mid  DEPOSIT PAID
 34.Marshy - N/A DEPOSIT PAID
 35.Fish - Mid DEPOSIT PAID  (Â£20)
 36. Richard York PAID FULL*​

More info to follow in due course with regards to if other qualifiers will be played, as well as the NW one.:thup:


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 8, 2015)

Am I too late for this party?


----------



## Birchy (Jan 8, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			Am I too late for this party?
		
Click to expand...

Not at all 

You want me send details for deposit?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 8, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			Am I too late for this party?
		
Click to expand...

No, but you have to wear a Liverpool fc hat the whole round.........

Send your sheckels to Birchlays bank account.


----------



## Lump (Jan 8, 2015)

Could I get payment details too please if there is space left


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 8, 2015)

Lump said:



			Could I get payment details too please if there is space left
		
Click to expand...

PM Birchy lump, he'll send you his details.

We have 50 spaces, so still more 12+ spaces for others who are also thinking about it.

Get them before they go.


----------



## Fish (Jan 9, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			No, but you have to wear a Liverpool fc hat the whole round.........

Send your sheckels to Birchlays bank account.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 9, 2015)

Fish said:



View attachment 13494

Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 9, 2015)

fish said:



View attachment 13494

Click to expand...

hey you, i resemble that remark......


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 9, 2015)

PM sent to Birchy for deposit details.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 9, 2015)

Kellfire ive sent you the details.

Lump you need to clear your inbox fella :thup:


----------



## Lump (Jan 9, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Kellfire ive sent you the details.

Lump you need to clear your inbox fella :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry about that. Inbox cleared.


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Jan 11, 2015)

Scott
money sent to you via Paypal, ignore my last PM, I figured it out.

Now add me to the list


----------



## Birchy (Jan 11, 2015)

*1.Liverbirdie (Fully paid) NW
2.Birchy NW DEPOSIT PAID
3.PeterLav NW DEPOSIT PAID
4.Junior NW DEPOSIT PAID
5.Lincoln quaker bad wool from everywhere DEPOSIT PAID
6.Louisea NW DEPOSIT PAID
7.Huds1475 NW PAID FULL
8.Karl102 NW DEPOSIT PAID
9.Qwerty NW DEPOSIT PAID
10.StuC NW DEPOSIT PAID
11.Duffers - non event DEPOSIT PAID
12.PBrown YK DEPOSIT PAID
13.Region 3 Mid DEPOSIT PAID
14.Chellie - non event DEPOSIT PAID
15.Simon - non event DEPOSIT PAID
16.Fenway Rich - DEPOSIT PAID
17.Chiefio - YK DEPOSIT PAID
18.Richart - sarf DEPOSIT PAID
19.Greg BWFC - NW DEPOSIT PAID
20.Dave mc1 - NW DEPOSIT PAID
21.Duckster - NW DEPOSIT PAID
22.Crow - Mid DEPOSIT PAID
23.LiverpoolPhil - now a really bad wool - sarf DEPOSIT PAID
24.Odvan NW DEPOSIT PAID
25.NWJocko NW DEPOSIT PAID
26.Merv swerve Mid DEPOSIT PAID
27.Val Sco DEPOSIT PAID
28.Drewster Mid DEPOSIT PAID
29.Bluewolf SKEM DEPOSIT PAID
30.Heavy-grebo NE DEPOSIT PAID
31.Merv swerve +1 DEPOSIT PAID
32.Bozza NE DEPOSIT PAID
33.Captainon - Mid DEPOSIT PAID
34.Marshy - N/A DEPOSIT PAID
35.Fish - Mid DEPOSIT PAID (Â£20)
36. Richard York PAID FULL
37.Scotty Cameron DEPOSIT PAID (Â£30)
38.Kellfire DEPOSIT PAID*


38 Players now, this is gonna be one of them epic days :whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 11, 2015)

Scotty, Kellfire and Lump - we hope to have more details in the coming week or so with regards to the regional qualifying details for the forum Hillside championship.

Are you 3 going in this also, or just coming along for the day?


----------



## Lump (Jan 11, 2015)

Deposit sent over via Paypal Birchy. Im in for the championship qualifying too


----------



## Birchy (Jan 11, 2015)

*1.Liverbirdie (Fully paid) NW
2.Birchy NW DEPOSIT PAID
3.PeterLav NW DEPOSIT PAID
4.Junior NW DEPOSIT PAID
5.Lincoln quaker bad wool from everywhere DEPOSIT PAID
6.Louisea NW DEPOSIT PAID
7.Huds1475 NW PAID FULL
8.Karl102 NW DEPOSIT PAID
9.Qwerty NW DEPOSIT PAID
10.StuC NW DEPOSIT PAID
11.Duffers - non event DEPOSIT PAID
12.PBrown YK DEPOSIT PAID
13.Region 3 Mid DEPOSIT PAID
14.Chellie - non event DEPOSIT PAID
 15.Simon - non event DEPOSIT PAID
16.Fenway Rich - DEPOSIT PAID
17.Chiefio - YK DEPOSIT PAID
18.Richart - sarf DEPOSIT PAID
19.Greg BWFC - NW DEPOSIT PAID
20.Dave mc1 - NW DEPOSIT PAID
21.Duckster - NW DEPOSIT PAID
 22.Crow - Mid DEPOSIT PAID
23.LiverpoolPhil - now a really bad wool - sarf DEPOSIT PAID
24.Odvan NW DEPOSIT PAID
25.NWJocko NW DEPOSIT PAID
 26.Merv swerve Mid DEPOSIT PAID
27.Val Sco DEPOSIT PAID
28.Drewster Mid DEPOSIT PAID
29.Bluewolf SKEM DEPOSIT PAID
30.Heavy-grebo NE DEPOSIT PAID
31.Merv swerve +1 DEPOSIT PAID
32.Bozza NE DEPOSIT PAID
 33.Captainon - Mid DEPOSIT PAID
34.Marshy - N/A DEPOSIT PAID
35.Fish - Mid DEPOSIT PAID (Â£20)
36. Richard York PAID FULL
37.Scotty Cameron DEPOSIT PAID (Â£30)
38.Kellfire DEPOSIT PAID
39.Lump DEPOSIT PAID*


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Jan 11, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Scotty, Kellfire and Lump - we hope to have more details in the coming week or so with regards to the regional qualifying details for the forum Hillside championship.

Are you 3 going in this also, or just coming along for the day?
		
Click to expand...

When I find out what is actually happening I will let you know, my name is down for Seaton Carew so I don't know where I stand


----------



## chellie (Jan 11, 2015)

Scott, just checking you got the Â£35 I sent over on Wednesday to make me paid in full.


----------



## Junior (Jan 11, 2015)

Me too bud, transferred 3 payments to you on the 5th for the balance of Alwoodley and payment for Silloth and Formby.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 11, 2015)

Scotty Cameron said:



			When I find out what is actually happening I will let you know, my name is down for Seaton Carew so I don't know where I stand 

Click to expand...

No probs. It is normally possible to enter in as many as you want, although you have to pay the Â£10 entry each time.

Although, I'm sure you'll win there anyway......


----------



## richart (Jan 11, 2015)

Do you want full payment now Scott ? I will send over to you if that is the case.

Really looking forward to the day, nearly as much as seeing the boys play Rotherham.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 12, 2015)

To Chellie and Junior yes ive got your balance payments just not updated that list apart from new players. 

Anybody else wanting to pay their balance can do if they are ready. We are looking to send all the money by the end of march latest.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm in for the qualifying malarky.


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Jan 13, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			No probs. It is normally possible to enter in as many as you want, although you have to pay the Â£10 entry each time.

*Although, I'm sure you'll win there anyway*......

Click to expand...

got the course planner printed out and looking at the holes I think I'll do OK, straight hitter and all that  think I'll pass on the qualifier this time around and just go out and enjoy the course.


----------



## drewster (Jan 14, 2015)

Chaps , quick question if i may ? In view of the rules and comp info posted by Val yesterday will i be able to play this as a qualifier either by 

a) In the North West section even though i'm from Lincolnshire
or
b) Via a Midlands sub qualifier within the main NW tournament? 

Just wanted to check before i pay my Â£10 entry fee.


----------



## Val (Jan 14, 2015)

drewster said:



			Chaps , quick question if i may ? In view of the rules and comp info posted by Val yesterday will i be able to play this as a qualifier either by 

a) In the North West section even though i'm from Lincolnshire
or
b) Via a Midlands sub qualifier within the main NW tournament? 

Just wanted to check before i pay my Â£10 entry fee.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry about the region, if this is the only meet you'll pay to enter the comps from just mark your ref Alwoodley.


----------



## Duckster (Jan 15, 2015)

Birchy - I've sent through the other Â£35 for the meet this morning via paypal


----------



## peterlav (Jan 15, 2015)

Birchy, just sent Â£35 payment for balance for this


----------



## peterlav (Jan 15, 2015)

Birchy, clear your inbox!!

Sent you Â£90, which is Â£55 for Formby & Â£35 balance for Alwwodley

Thanks mate


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 15, 2015)

peterlav said:



			Birchy, clear your inbox!!

Sent you Â£90, which is Â£55 for Formby & Â£35 balance for Alwwodley

Thanks mate
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Pete, do you want me to keep you in mind nearer the time for any car-sharing?

Are you just going for the day, or interested in a Saturday game and a night over - not sure of my own plans yet though.


----------



## peterlav (Jan 15, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Nice one Pete, do you want me to keep you in mind nearer the time for any car-sharing?

Are you just going for the day, or interested in a Saturday game and a night over - not sure of my own plans yet though.
		
Click to expand...

Not too sure yet about staying over night before, won't know till nearer the time.

Car-sharing sounds good if poss, just so long as I'm not sat between you and Stu talking football!


----------



## Birchy (Jan 15, 2015)

Inbox cleared! Haha

Got money from peterlav, duckster and dave mc1.

Will update threads tomorrow.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 15, 2015)

peterlav said:



			Car-sharing sounds good if poss, just so long as I'm not sat between you and Stu talking football!
		
Click to expand...

We're not going in a Winnebago.......


Not fully sure myself, but will see the score nearer the time.


----------



## Fish (Jan 16, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Inbox cleared! Haha

Got money from peterlav, duckster and dave mc1.

Will update threads tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

:mmm:


----------



## chellie (Jan 16, 2015)

Just checking you got my other Â£35 Scott so we are paid in full for both of us.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 16, 2015)

*1.Liverbirdie FULLY PAID NW *
*2.Birchy NW FULLY PAID
3.PeterLav NW FULLY PAID*
*4.Junior NW FULLY PAID*
*5.Lincoln quaker FULLY PAID*
6.Louisea NW DEPOSIT PAID
*7.Huds1475 NW PAID FULL*
8.Karl102 NW DEPOSIT PAID
9.Qwerty NW DEPOSIT PAID
10.StuC NW PAID Â£40
11.Duffers - non event DEPOSIT PAID
12.PBrown YK DEPOSIT PAID
13.Region 3 Mid DEPOSIT PAID
*14.Chellie - non event FULLY PAID
 15.Simon - non event FULLY PAID*
16.Fenway Rich - DEPOSIT PAID
17.Chiefio - YK DEPOSIT PAID
18.Richart - sarf DEPOSIT PAID
19.Greg BWFC - NW DEPOSIT PAID
20.Dave mc1 - NW DEPOSIT PAID
*21.Duckster - NW FULLY PAID*
22.Crow - Mid DEPOSIT PAID
23.LiverpoolPhil - now a really bad wool - sarf DEPOSIT PAID
24.Odvan NW DEPOSIT PAID
25.NWJocko NW DEPOSIT PAID
 26.Merv swerve Mid DEPOSIT PAID
27.Val Sco DEPOSIT PAID
28.Drewster Mid DEPOSIT PAID
29.Bluewolf SKEM DEPOSIT PAID
30.Heavy-grebo NE DEPOSIT PAID
31.Merv swerve +1 DEPOSIT PAID
32.Bozza NE DEPOSIT PAID
 33.Captainon - Mid DEPOSIT PAID
34.Marshy - N/A DEPOSIT PAID
35.Fish - Mid DEPOSIT PAID (Â£40)
36. Richard York PAID FULL
37.Scotty Cameron DEPOSIT PAID (Â£30)
38.Kellfire DEPOSIT PAID
39.Lump DEPOSIT PAID


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 16, 2015)

I have the following as not wishing to enter the regional qualifiers/no official handicap/non-forummers:- 

11.Duffers - non event DEPOSIT PAID
*14.Chellie - non event FULLY PAID
 15.Simon - non event FULLY PAID*
23.LiverpoolPhil - non event DEPOSIT PAID
31.Merv swerve +1 non event DEPOSIT PAID
34.Marshy - non event DEPOSIT  PAID
36. Richard York non event PAID FULL
 37.Scotty Cameron non event DEPOSIT PAID (Â£30)

Rather than me asking everyone to confirm that they are going into the event, can* people who aren't entering it please advise.*

Just so that Val has an idea of number of entrants.

I'd have thought that if someone does pay their Â£10 entry fee for this qualifier, and if they win another one in the meantime, that they will be able to get a refund for this one (or any other later ones that they have entered).     

Once we have the final entrants, we'll sort out how to do it. There will either be a NW event and a rest of the countries one (one place per region), or we will all be in one pot and 1st and 2nd will qualify, judging on numbers so far.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 16, 2015)

Regretfully it's a non event for me as well as I can't get the day off work for the final at Hillside.


----------



## richart (Jan 16, 2015)

I am not entering regional qualifier Peter. Have already advised Martin.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 16, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Regretfully it's a non event for me as well as I can't get the day off work for the final at Hillside.
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			I am not entering regional qualifier Peter. Have already advised Martin.
		
Click to expand...

Ok chaps, more chances for us, although don't think Glyn was in the favourites anyway......


11.Duffers - non event DEPOSIT PAID
*14.Chellie - non event FULLY PAID
 15.Simon - non event FULLY PAID*
 23.LiverpoolPhil - non event DEPOSIT  PAID
 31.Merv swerve +1 non event DEPOSIT PAID
 34.Marshy - non event  DEPOSIT  PAID
 36. Richard York non event PAID FULL
 37.Scotty Cameron non  event DEPOSIT PAID (Â£30)
Richart
Lincoln quaker


----------



## Captainron (Jan 17, 2015)

It's a non event for me too lads for the same reason as Glynn.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 17, 2015)

I've also paid the balance this morning Birchy.


----------



## Crow (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm entering the Midlands Qualifier and have paid my Â£10 entry for that so will be at Alwoodley purely for the joy of playing with fellow forummers.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 17, 2015)

That's 12 out of 30-odd not in the qualifier. I assume this means there's only one spot?


----------



## Val (Jan 17, 2015)

Region3 said:



			That's 12 out of 30-odd not in the qualifier. I assume this means there's only one spot?
		
Click to expand...

It does unfortunately


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 17, 2015)

Val said:



			It does unfortunately
		
Click to expand...

So far, but still 10 spaces to possibly fill, so we'll see how we go from there.


1.Duffers 
*2.Chellie 
3.Simon *
4.LiverpoolPhil
5.Merv swerve
 6.Marshy 
7. Richard York 
8.Scotty Cameron 
 9.Richart
 10.Lincoln quaker       
11.Captain Ron
12.Crow

All the above aren't in the regional qualifier - any more?

27 forummers in the comp, 3 more required to make it have 2 places.

Forming a press gang, as we speak.........


----------



## Fish (Jan 18, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			So far, but still 10 spaces to possibly fill, so we'll see how we go from there.


1.Duffers 
*2.Chellie 
3.Simon *
4.LiverpoolPhil
5.Merv swerve
 6.Marshy 
7. Richard York 
8.Scotty Cameron 
 9.Richart
 10.Lincoln quaker       
11.Captain Ron
12.Crow

All the above aren't in the regional qualifier - any more?

27 forummers in the comp, 3 more required to make it have 2 places.

Forming a press gang, as we speak.........

Click to expand...

I won't know until after each proceeding qualifier/meet I'm attending (4), my initial payment will go against Oakmere, if I was to win that (doubtful) the remaining courses would just be 3 x meets, otherwise my next payment would be against Burnham & Berrow and so-on, Alwoodley is my last meet.


----------



## bozza (Jan 18, 2015)

Fish said:



			I won't know until after each proceeding qualifier/meet I'm attending (4), my initial payment will go against Oakmere, if I was to win that (doubtful) the remaining courses would just be 3 x meets, otherwise my next payment would be against Burnham & Berrow and so-on, Alwoodley is my last meet.
		
Click to expand...

If I'm not mistaken I think your Â£10 entry fees for each qualifier have to be paid by the 31st of January.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 18, 2015)

Non-event for me chaps.  Just want to meet and play a top course as it's my first time out.

Also, at this point can't commit to May 21st.

Birchy, I will be sending over the balances straight after month end.


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 18, 2015)

Alright fella, I am really keen to play, but won't be entering the overall kok as I can't make the final date.... Speak soon....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 18, 2015)

Fish said:



			I won't know until after each proceeding qualifier/meet I'm attending (4), my initial payment will go against Oakmere, if I was to win that (doubtful) the remaining courses would just be 3 x meets, otherwise my next payment would be against Burnham & Berrow and so-on, Alwoodley is my last meet.
		
Click to expand...

Ok Rob, let me know when you've got nowhere in the other ones.

Nar, good luck and keep me posted nearer the time.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 18, 2015)

bozza said:



			If I'm not mistaken I think your Â£10 entry fees for each qualifier have to be paid by the 31st of January.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly for people's first qualifier.

Surely, if they go in 2 or 3 others they can even just pay for them on the day of them qualifiers, as we're trying to raise as much as possible to help the regional winners.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 18, 2015)

Updated list:-


So far, but still 10 spaces to possibly fill, so we'll see how we go from  there.


 1.Duffers 
*2.Chellie 
 3.Simon *
 4.LiverpoolPhil
 5.Merv swerve
 6.Marshy 
 7. Richard York 
 8.Scotty Cameron 
 9.Richart
 10.Lincoln quaker       
 11.Captain  Ron
 12.Crow
13.Karl
14.Merv swerve+1

Fish to be advised.

 All the above aren't in the regional qualifier.

 24 forummers deffo in the comp, 6 more required to make it have 2  places.

If we get another few, I may ring-fence the last few places for forummers entering the comp, but we'll see how it goes over the next month or so,first.

Any more, as I don't want to account for people entering the regional qualifier comp, and they aren't.


----------



## bozza (Jan 18, 2015)

J



Liverbirdie said:



			Possibly for people's first qualifier.

Surely, if they go in 2 or 3 others they can even just pay for them on the day of them qualifiers, as we're trying to raise as much as possible to help the regional winners.
		
Click to expand...

Think there needs to be clarification on this.

Far as I was aware you had to pay the Â£10 for each qualifier you were intended to play.

If you qualified early you got your money back for the other events you had paid for.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 18, 2015)

bozza said:



			J

Think there needs to be clarification on this.

Far as I was aware you had to pay the Â£10 for each qualifier you were intended to play.

If you qualified early you got your money back for the other events you had paid for.
		
Click to expand...

That's the way I see it as well.


----------



## Val (Jan 18, 2015)

bozza said:



			J

Think there needs to be clarification on this.

Far as I was aware you had to pay the Â£10 for each qualifier you were intended to play.

If you qualified early you got your money back for the other events you had paid for.
		
Click to expand...

Are you playing in any?


----------



## Region3 (Jan 18, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			24 forummers deffo in the comp, 6 more required to make it have 2  places.

If we get another few, I may ring-fence the last few places for forummers entering the comp, but we'll see how it goes over the next month or so,first.

Any more, as I don't want to account for people entering the regional qualifier comp, and they aren't.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure what I'm doing yet regards the qualifier.

As an aside, I've no idea what ring-fencing means (other than some banks got in trouble over doing it?), but since the number of places is all about raising enough money, I don't see anything wrong with everybody who wants to paying an extra quid or two to make it up to Â£300 if you are just short of the 30 required?
Just an idea - if that isn't what you meant?


----------



## Val (Jan 18, 2015)

LB, I'll be paying my fee for the Scottish qualifier not this one, well not yet anyway.


----------



## bozza (Jan 19, 2015)

Val said:



			Are you playing in any?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah this one and the North East on if it still goes ahead.


----------



## Val (Jan 19, 2015)

bozza said:



			Yeah this one and the North East on if it still goes ahead.
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff, no clarification required. If you want to pay to enter 2 then fine if you want to enter 1 and see how you get on first then also fine


----------



## bozza (Jan 19, 2015)

Val said:



			Good stuff, no clarification required. If you want to pay to enter 2 then fine if you want to enter 1 and see how you get on first then also fine
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but don't your Â£10 entry fees have to be paid before the 31st January?


----------



## Odvan (Jan 19, 2015)

Pete, I think I'm going to have to bail on this. Won't know if I'm available until mid/late March and therefore don't think I'll commit deposit and KoK entry fee.

If it turns out that I can and there are spots available nearer the time I'll jump back in just to play socially.


----------



## Val (Jan 19, 2015)

bozza said:



			Yeah but don't your Â£10 entry fees have to be paid before the 31st January?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but you can't pay a fee for comp you may not be entering. I'm happy with people paying 1 fee and entering others later.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 19, 2015)

Val said:



			Yes, but you can't pay a fee for comp you may not be entering. I'm happy with people paying 1 fee and entering others later.
		
Click to expand...

In that case, I'll be in the qualifier once I've blown my other chances


----------



## Junior (Jan 20, 2015)

Val - just transferred the Â£10 entry fee to you mate.


----------



## louise_a (Jan 21, 2015)

I am sorry to say that I wouldn't now be able to play in this, I have just find out we have a big club match that day. 
Really sad to miss out but I have to support the club.


----------



## Val (Jan 22, 2015)

Update on those paid to enter, if i've missed you let me know.

Liverbirdie
Peterlav
bluewolf
Duckster
davemc1
Heavy-grebo
Cheifi0
louisea
Junior


----------



## fenwayrich (Jan 22, 2015)

Just to say I have just paid the Â£35 balance. I'll give the qualifier a miss, but looking forward to playing the course for the first time.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 22, 2015)

louise_a said:



			I am sorry to say that I wouldn't now be able to play in this, I have just find out we have a big club match that day. 
Really sad to miss out but I have to support the club.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Louise,

Cant you play at Alwoodley, or at Hillside. Please clarify, so Birchy can send your money back, if not playing Alwoodley.

LB


----------



## louise_a (Jan 22, 2015)

Can't play at Alwoodley Peter.


----------



## Val (Jan 22, 2015)

louise_a said:



			Can't play at Alwoodley Peter.
		
Click to expand...

Do you wish to play at Hillside? If not I'll refund your entry fee.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 22, 2015)

louise_a said:



			Can't play at Alwoodley Peter.
		
Click to expand...

ok,just making sure.:thup:


----------



## louise_a (Jan 22, 2015)

Val said:



			Do you wish to play at Hillside? If not I'll refund your entry fee.
		
Click to expand...

I wont be able to qualify Val, but I had written the tenner off.


----------



## bozza (Jan 23, 2015)

Just sent my Â£10 entry fee for this.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 23, 2015)

Birchy/Pedro/Val, sorry but I'm going to have to drop out of this.

Going to be away that weekend now and can't be avoided unfortunately. Gutted as been wanting to play Alwoodley for a while.


----------



## Val (Jan 23, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Birchy/Pedro/Val, sorry but I'm going to have to drop out of this.

Going to be away that weekend now and can't be avoided unfortunately. Gutted as been wanting to play Alwoodley for a while.
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame mate, are you free Monday 30th March? We've a slot for Birkdale


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 23, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Birchy/Pedro/Val, sorry but I'm going to have to drop out of this.

Going to be away that weekend now and can't be avoided unfortunately. Gutted as been wanting to play Alwoodley for a while.
		
Click to expand...

Shame,matey.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 24, 2015)

Val said:



			That's a shame mate, are you free Monday 30th March? We've a slot for Birkdale 

Click to expand...


Sorely tempted by Birkdale.....

Will let you know this week mate. Really disappointed I'm missing this.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 25, 2015)

Â£60 gone to Birchy, Â£10 paid for the qualifier.


----------



## Val (Jan 26, 2015)

Apologies for jumping on LB's thread but just a friendly reminder for those planning in entering the comp for the slot at Hillside to get your payments in ASAP please, currently just 11 entrants so far.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 29, 2015)

Scott. Another withdrawal here.

Want to concentrate on first month of season at new place. Also can't make finals day due to work so kind of takes the edge off a little.

Apologies, been agonising over for a while.

Can you let me know if you need anything to ping my payment back?

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## Captainron (Jan 31, 2015)

What's the participation list looking like then guys?

Any more spaces?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 31, 2015)

Captainron said:



			What's the participation list looking like then guys?

Any more spaces?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, we've had a few cancellations in the last week, so welcome and at the point were you can bring a non-forummer to the meet, but they cant go in the Hillside comp.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 31, 2015)

Birchy - 
I will be sending balance payments for me and pal shortly.


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2015)

13 paid entries to the national comp

Liverbirdie
Peterlav
bluewolf
Duckster
davemc1
Heavy-grebo
Cheifi0
louisea
Junior
Bozza
hobbit
kellfire
Stuart_C


----------



## richart (Feb 11, 2015)

Does anyone know the best Travelodge or similar to stay at on the Saturday night ? Preferably quiet, not in the centre of Leeds, not far from the course, and most importantly very easy to find.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 11, 2015)

Premier inn Leeds east 6miles away Â£45 or Leeds airport 8miles away both easy to find from M1 the east one being easiest.


----------



## Val (Feb 11, 2015)

richart said:



			Does anyone know the best Travelodge or similar to stay at on the Saturday night ? Preferably quiet, not in the centre of Leeds, not far from the course, and most importantly very easy to find.
		
Click to expand...

Rich, let me know which one you go to, I haven't firmed my plans for travel yet so may come down too. I was originally just coming down on the day.


----------



## richart (Feb 11, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Premier inn Leeds east 6miles away Â£45 or Leeds airport 8miles away both easy to find from M1 the east one being easiest.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks for that.:thup:



Val said:



			Rich, let me know which one you go to, I haven't firmed my plans for travel yet so may come down too. I was originally just coming down on the day.
		
Click to expand...

 Will do Martin. I am coming up from Rotherham after the football, so should get to Leeds by 7.00. Would be up for a pint and some food if you do come down.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 12, 2015)

If you prefer travelodge Leeds Colton is in a similar position just Off main roads and a couple of miles out of town.


----------



## Fish (Feb 12, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			If you prefer travelodge Leeds Colton is in a similar position just Off main roads and a couple of miles out of town.
		
Click to expand...

I stayed at a huge Travelodge not too far away before, think is was on the outer ring road, not sure of its name, will have a look back.


----------



## drewster (Feb 12, 2015)

Scott, just paid my Â£35 balance bud. Can you confirm receipt ?  Val , for some reason my internet banking won't let me set you up as a payee and therefore i cannot wire the Â£10 entry fee to you. How about i wire another Â£10 to Birchy and then he forwards it on to you ??? Alternatively I'm happy to pay a tenner on the day !!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 12, 2015)

When does the balance beed to paid by guys ?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			When does the balance beed to paid by guys ?
		
Click to expand...

Early March Phil, iirc, but if people want to pay any balances now, they are more than welcome.

2 weeks beforehand there will be no refunds, so you can only sell on yourself after then, or put it up on here.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 12, 2015)

Cheers mate 

Will send the rest of the balance through later


----------



## JV24601 (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm new to the forum and just wondered what competition this is?

I'd definitely be interested if there were spaces and if I'm eligible..  

Any info would be great thanks.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 12, 2015)

JV24601 said:



			I'm new to the forum and just wondered what competition this is?

I'd definitely be interested if there were spaces and if I'm eligible..  

Any info would be great thanks.
		
Click to expand...


its a qualifier for the Hillside day in may but also a forum meet for those who aren't trying to qualify for Hillside.


----------



## JV24601 (Feb 12, 2015)

Is it a Golf Monthly national competition?

Wouldn't mind playing if possible, in the qualifier.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 12, 2015)

JV24601 said:



			Is it a Golf Monthly national competition?

Wouldn't mind playing if possible, in the qualifier.
		
Click to expand...

It's a forum competition full details in stickys at top of AAG section


----------



## JV24601 (Feb 12, 2015)

A yes so it is. 

Cheers, will take a look.


----------



## JV24601 (Feb 12, 2015)

Would like to get my name down for Alwoodley please and if I read correctly it is just Â£10 for the event?

IF there's a place still from some of those who've pulled out I'll take that.
If Val or other could let me know how you would like the payment that would be great thank you.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 12, 2015)

It's Â£10 to enter the overall comp

But think it's Â£60 to enter this specific qualifying event


----------



## Val (Feb 12, 2015)

drewster said:



			Scott, just paid my Â£35 balance bud. Can you confirm receipt ?  Val , for some reason my internet banking won't let me set you up as a payee and therefore i cannot wire the Â£10 entry fee to you. How about i wire another Â£10 to Birchy and then he forwards it on to you ??? Alternatively I'm happy to pay a tenner on the day !!!!
		
Click to expand...

Give me it on the day bud


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 12, 2015)

JV24601 said:



			Would like to get my name down for Alwoodley please and if I read correctly it is just Â£10 for the event?

IF there's a place still from some of those who've pulled out I'll take that.
If Val or other could let me know how you would like the payment that would be great thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Hi JV and welcome,

I don't know if there is a minimum post thing for forummers, or not.

Do you have an official congu handicap?

Val with advise on the former, but you must have the latter.

You can come and play at Alwoodley, come what may, but the qualifier for Hillside, may depend on one or both.

Once you know, if you can send the payments to Birchy, PM him for details.

Where do you live and what club you at?


----------



## Lump (Feb 12, 2015)

Val said:



			Give me it on the day bud
		
Click to expand...

Could I do the same Val, I'm having similar issues regards online banking


----------



## Birchy (Feb 12, 2015)

drewster said:



			Scott, just paid my Â£35 balance bud. Can you confirm receipt ?  Val , for some reason my internet banking won't let me set you up as a payee and therefore i cannot wire the Â£10 entry fee to you. How about i wire another Â£10 to Birchy and then he forwards it on to you ??? Alternatively I'm happy to pay a tenner on the day !!!!
		
Click to expand...

Got your balance payment mate :thup:


----------



## Val (Feb 12, 2015)

Lump said:



			Could I do the same Val, I'm having similar issues regards online banking
		
Click to expand...

Yes, no problem


----------



## gregbwfc (Feb 13, 2015)

Balance sent,Birchy.


----------



## drewster (Feb 13, 2015)

Thank you, i'm all good for it and won't let you down !!


----------



## JV24601 (Feb 13, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi JV and welcome,

I don't know if there is a minimum post thing for forummers, or not.

Do you have an official congu handicap?

Val with advise on the former, but you must have the latter.

You can come and play at Alwoodley, come what may, but the qualifier for Hillside, may depend on one or both.

Once you know, if you can send the payments to Birchy, PM him for details.

Where do you live and what club you at?
		
Click to expand...

Hi, and thanks for the note and welcome! 

I've since realised I can't make the date due to a match play of my own unfortunately.

I am affiliated to a club and have a congu handicap of 12 so I'll keep my eyes open for any other events.

Cheers!


----------



## richart (Feb 17, 2015)

richart said:



			Thanks for that.:thup:

 Will do Martin. I am coming up from Rotherham after the football, so should get to Leeds by 7.00. Would be up for a pint and some food if you do come down.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like my plans could be scuppered if we beat Bradford and get through to Semi finals of the Cup. Rotherham game will be re-arranged, but hopefully we would still play Cup game on the Saturday. If we do I will drive up very early Sunday morning. If we play Sunday a big decision to be made.

Of course losing to Bradford will solve my problems.


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 17, 2015)

richart said:



			Looks like my plans could be scuppered if we beat Bradford and get through to Semi finals of the Cup. Rotherham game will be re-arranged, but hopefully we would still play Cup game on the Saturday. If we do I will drive up very early Sunday morning. If we play Sunday a big decision to be made.

Of course losing to Bradford will solve my problems.

Click to expand...

But then it wouldn't solve my problem!!!


----------



## richart (Feb 17, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			But then it wouldn't solve my problem!!!
		
Click to expand...

 If we lose to your lot, can I request now that I don't play with you.


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 17, 2015)

richart said:



 If we lose to your lot, can I request now that I don't play with you.

Click to expand...

Hahaha, it might turn out to be a problem for more of us that are playing with fans of Bradford, Reading, Liverpool, Man Utd, Blackburn (if there are any Rovers fans playing).


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 17, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			Hahaha, it might turn out to be a problem for more of us that are playing with fans of Bradford, Reading, Liverpool, Man Utd, Blackburn (if there are any Rovers fans playing).
		
Click to expand...

Come on we all know that Blackburn fans are now Chelsea or city fans......


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 17, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Come on we all know that Blackburn fans are now Chelsea or city fans......

Click to expand...

So the 6th round won't affect them then :whoo:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 17, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Come on we all know that Blackburn fans are now Chelsea or city fans......

Click to expand...

Bet they find 6k by the beginning of march though.......


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 18, 2015)

When is the balance due? Not trying to preempt anything but with Liverpool possibly being in the semi's and by a miracle City getting there I may need to duck out but won't know until after the 6th round is played on March 7/8th.


----------



## richart (Feb 18, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			When is the balance due? Not trying to preempt anything but with Liverpool possibly being in the semi's and by a miracle City getting there I may need to duck out but won't know until after the 6th round is played on March 7/8th.
		
Click to expand...

 You are safe to pay the balance, no problems.:ears:

If we play like we did last night you are guaranteed a semi final spot. The worst game I have ever seen, on the coldest night. 11 minutes of injury time as well, which was met with a groan, as we all just wanted to go home.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 18, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			When is the balance due? Not trying to preempt anything but with Liverpool possibly being in the semi's and by a miracle City getting there I may need to duck out but won't know until after the 6th round is played on March 7/8th.
		
Click to expand...


9th arrrgh MNF :rant:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 18, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			9th arrrgh MNF :rant:
		
Click to expand...

Hey,hey.

I touched lucky for the 4pm on the Sunday, as I'm teeing off at Formby at 10.00, so all's well end's well.

A 5 over gross and through to the semis of the FA cup in one day would be good.:whoo:


----------



## richart (Feb 18, 2015)

Good news. 12.45 kick off on the Saturday. We will be the first team in to the semi's.:thup: 

Booked into the Club comp on the Sunday, so no missed golf.:whoo: Just need to hope Reading apply for their full allocation of tickets, or a friendly Bradford supporter can get a couple in the home end.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 19, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hey,hey.

I touched lucky for the 4pm on the Sunday, as I'm teeing off at Formby at 10.00, so all's well end's well.

A 5 over gross and through to the semis of the FA cup in one day would be good.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...


Glad it fell ok for you, we are in M/cr for the weekend having arranged to meet relations (otherwise Formby was very tempting!)


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 19, 2015)

richart said:



			Good news. 12.45 kick off on the Saturday. We will be the first team in to the semi's.:thup: 

Booked into the Club comp on the Sunday, so no missed golf.:whoo: Just need to hope Reading apply for their full allocation of tickets, or a friendly Bradford supporter can get a couple in the home end.

Click to expand...

Just let me know. Â£15 a ticket is a total bargain for a Quarter Final.

Nice comfortable win last night is keeping us on track.


----------



## richart (Feb 19, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			Just let me know. Â£15 a ticket is a total bargain for a Quarter Final.

Nice comfortable win last night is keeping us on track.
		
Click to expand...

 Our tickets go on sale to season ticket holders tomorrow, so hopefully shouldn't have any problems. We have got 2700 initially with the option of a further 1600. Should be a good atmosphere if we take up all of them.

Might pick your brain on where to park, and get a decent lunch. My daughter is a student so will cost Â£25 for two tickets.:whoo: Petrol might be a bit more though !!


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Feb 19, 2015)

Just been looking at the Alwoodley website and came across the "Visitor Guidelines" will the dress code in the clubhouse/restaurant apply to us ???? meaning will I have to bring a tie and jacket for me Fish n' chips ??

Birchy, will pay the balance next week when I get paid.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 19, 2015)

Guys is there an alternative to the Fish ?


----------



## richart (Feb 19, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Guys is there an alternative to the Fish ?
		
Click to expand...

 I am sure they can put it in batter, and cut into rectangles for you.:thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 19, 2015)

Scotty Cameron said:



			Just been looking at the Alwoodley website and came across the "Visitor Guidelines" will the dress code in the clubhouse/restaurant apply to us ???? meaning will I have to bring a tie and jacket for me Fish n' chips ??

Birchy, will pay the balance next week when I get paid.
		
Click to expand...

When I played there last we ate in the clubhouse and didnt get asked to put a jacket and tie on so I think we will be ok. I am sure LB will confirm when is back from Anfield.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 19, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Guys is there an alternative to the Fish ?
		
Click to expand...

I will give you 3 chips for your piece of fish


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 19, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I will give you 3 chips for your piece of fish 

Click to expand...

3 ? That's a low offer


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 19, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			3 ? That's a low offer 

Click to expand...

I am not counting on gettin many chips from them so go on phil, we will go to 4


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Feb 19, 2015)

I'll will up the offer to half a dozen chips and a ProV1 ball, just in case you lose one.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 19, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I am not counting on gettin many chips from them so go on phil, we will go to 4 

Click to expand...

Sorry mate - have to start the offer at 10 :thup:


----------



## Crow (Feb 19, 2015)

Fish and Chips?

This meet just gets better and better.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 19, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Guys is there an alternative to the Fish ?
		
Click to expand...

KFC ......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 19, 2015)

richart said:



			Our tickets go on sale to season ticket holders tomorrow, so hopefully shouldn't have any problems. We have got 2700 initially with the option of a further 1600. Should be a good atmosphere if we take up all of them.

Might pick your brain on where to park, and get a decent lunch. My daughter is a student so will cost Â£25 for two tickets.:whoo: Petrol might be a bit more though !!
		
Click to expand...

They have a park and ride system at Bradford, Rich - can you ride a horse?


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 19, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			They have a park and ride system at Bradford, Rich - can you ride a horse?

Click to expand...

You and Qwerty already have the horses reserved don't you Pedro!?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 19, 2015)

Scotty Cameron said:



			Just been looking at the Alwoodley website and came across the "Visitor Guidelines" will the dress code in the clubhouse/restaurant apply to us ???? meaning will I have to bring a tie and jacket for me Fish n' chips ??

Birchy, will pay the balance next week when I get paid.
		
Click to expand...

I'll check with them nearer the time, but I think its after 7 only iirc.



Liverpoolphil said:



			Guys is there an alternative to the Fish ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, just chips and peas -  I'll check with them in due course.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 19, 2015)

Fish and Chips?

This meet just gets better and better. [/QUOTE]

And peas - your in the north now son.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 19, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			You and Qwerty already have the horses reserved don't you Pedro!? 

Click to expand...

Where do you think Pedro comes from?


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 19, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Where do you think Pedro comes from?

Click to expand...

Same village as Sancho

Pleasington. :whoo:

Edit, not wishing to put anyone off of course when "40 point" Dave and "1 under" Pete roll into town..... :thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 19, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			They have a park and ride system at Bradford, Rich - can you ride a horse?

Click to expand...

 Haven't for a few years, but assume it is like riding a bike.


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 20, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Where do you think Pedro comes from?

Click to expand...

I'll bring the sombrero :whoo:

Trying to be serious for a minute :rofl: when does the balance need paying?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 20, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			I'll bring the sombrero :whoo:

Trying to be serious for a minute :rofl: when does the balance need paying?
		
Click to expand...

The next 2-3 weeks is fine, matey.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 20, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			When I played there last we ate in the clubhouse and didnt get asked to put a jacket and tie on so I think we will be ok. I am sure LB will confirm when is back from Anfield.
		
Click to expand...

Glyn, just to be on the safe side you should bring your famous North Hants Jacket, You could put it up as a winners prize, like the Masters green jacket.

LB would definately up his game to win that, he'd be the most fashionable man in Leeds:whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 20, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Glyn, just to be on the safe side you should bring your famous North Hants Jacket, You could put it up as a winners prize, like the Masters green jacket.

LB would definately up his game to win that, he'd be the most fashionable man in Leeds:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I think that jacket is already a bit green, due to age.:rofl:

To be the most fashionable person in Leeds, just untie the two scarfs around your wrists.


----------



## richart (Feb 20, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			Just let me know. Â£15 a ticket is a total bargain for a Quarter Final.

Nice comfortable win last night is keeping us on track.
		
Click to expand...

 Tickets purchased.:thup: Just to need to dust off the flat cap so I don't look too Southern.


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 20, 2015)

richart said:



			Tickets purchased.:thup: Just to need to dust off the flat cap so I don't look too Southern.

Click to expand...

I have a spare whippet you can borrow too.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 20, 2015)

richart said:



			Tickets purchased.:thup: Just to need to dust off the flat cap so I don't look too Southern.

Click to expand...

Have some gravy on your fish, you'll pass muster then.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2015)

Final payment made this morning :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 23, 2015)

Sent the rest of the payment this morning also :thup:


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 23, 2015)

richart said:



			Tickets purchased.:thup: Just to need to dust off the flat cap so I don't look too Southern.

Click to expand...

We've initially sold out and 0000's of season ticket holders have missed out including me!! They did a free for all for season ticket holders and it looks like they've been buying 10/15 tickets per season ticket holder. Individual tickets on sale today plus other area's of the ground will be put up for sale.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 23, 2015)

Fish said:



			Final payment made this morning :thup:
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Sent the rest of the payment this morning also :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers boys, keep em coming people.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 23, 2015)

How much do I owe you to cover the outstanding balance, me old china?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 23, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			How much do I owe you to cover the outstanding balance, me old china?
		
Click to expand...

The full payment is Â£60, so if you paid Â£25 deposit,should be Â£35 squire.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 23, 2015)

Sent I think.


----------



## bozza (Feb 24, 2015)

Just sent the final Â£35 via paypal to Birchy.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 24, 2015)

Cheers boys.

If anyone who wants to go in the race to Hillside comp (and is eligible), but who still hasn't paid, can they get there Â£10 to Val also please.


For those playing in multi-qualifiers, I understand that you will have to wait to lose in the other ones first.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 24, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			For those playing in multi-qualifiers, I understand that you will have to wait to lose in the other ones first.

Click to expand...

I've paid for 3 qualifiers, knowing I won't qualify in the first 2... well, maybe all 3. Not paid for the NE one yet but hoping the tooth fairy rubs herself seductively against my clubs before then...


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 24, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			I've paid for 3 qualifiers, knowing I won't qualify in the first 2... well, maybe all 3. Not paid for the NE one yet but hoping the tooth fairy rubs herself seductively against my clubs before then...
		
Click to expand...

I reckon I'm nailed on for last place.

Since breaking my hand in December my best round was my first round back, shooting 33 points. Since then I've had such events as...

1. Four points from one nine hole knock.
2. More than one four-putt.
3. Halved a pairs match from a position of four up after 11 holes.

I'm the form guy.


----------



## bozza (Feb 24, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			I reckon I'm nailed on for last place.

Since breaking my hand in December my best round was my first round back, shooting 33 points. Since then I've had such events as...

1. Four points from one nine hole knock.
2. More than one four-putt.
3. Halved a pairs match from a position of four up after 11 holes.

I'm the form guy. 

Click to expand...

I wouldn't worry too much mate. 

You weren't much better before you broke it...............


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 24, 2015)

bozza said:



			I wouldn't worry too much mate. 

You weren't much better before you broke it...............
		
Click to expand...

14.6 vs 14.1 and you based at a really open course...


----------



## bozza (Feb 24, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			14.6 vs 14.1 and you based at a really open course...



Click to expand...

I forgot your pitch and putt course was US Open standard!


----------



## bozza (Feb 28, 2015)

Just wondered if there is any spaces left for this? 

Got 2 friends that may want to play if that's ok?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 1, 2015)

bozza said:



			Just wondered if there is any spaces left for this? 

Got 2 friends that may want to play if that's ok?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, Bozza, open to non-forummers also (but not the Hillside bit).

We're paying Alwoodley the full money in the next 2 weeks, so if you can get the full payment for both to Birchy, that would be spot on.:thup:


----------



## bozza (Mar 1, 2015)

Ok I'll let you know asap.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 1, 2015)

bozza said:



			Ok I'll let you know asap.
		
Click to expand...

No massive hurry, fella, there still about 10-12 spaces left iirc.

Not bluenoses are they?


----------



## Cheifi0 (Mar 2, 2015)

2blue will be sending some money over from me that will cover this.  Use the rest to knock some off of the Ireland trip.  Played Alwoodley yesterday in some very strong winds!  Absolutely loved it and can't wait to get back out there again.  Hopefully the little practice round will put me in good stead for April.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 2, 2015)

Cheifi0 said:



			2blue will be sending some money over from me that will cover this.  Use the rest to knock some off of the Ireland trip.  Played Alwoodley yesterday in some very strong winds!  Absolutely loved it and can't wait to get back out there again.  Hopefully the little practice round will put me in good stead for April. 

Click to expand...

3/4 handicap if you've played it before, Josh.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 2, 2015)

3/4 of 6 gives me 11 shots...


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 2, 2015)

I'll give you the balance for this on Sunday Pete if that's ok?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 2, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			I'll give you the balance for this on Sunday Pete if that's ok?
		
Click to expand...

Send it to Birchy please mate, as he's doing all the collecting, and its easier to trace then. Ta.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 2, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			3/4 of 6 gives me 11 shots...

Click to expand...

Me too.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Mar 3, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			3/4 handicap if you've played it before, Josh.

Click to expand...

Seems harsh.  I thought it was all about the taking part!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 3, 2015)

Cheifi0 said:



			Seems harsh.  I thought it was all about the taking part! 

Click to expand...

Nar, not when Hillside is at stake - it's better than Formby, you know.

Can people also try to get any balance payments through to Birchy in the next week, please.:thup:


----------



## Region3 (Mar 3, 2015)

Balance sent :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 3, 2015)

Recently recieved money from quite a few people so will do a full updated list at the weekend. :thup:


----------



## Crow (Mar 3, 2015)

Â£35 sent by PayPal. :funk:


----------



## Lump (Mar 4, 2015)

Balance sent over Scott.


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Mar 4, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Recently recieved money from quite a few people so will do a full updated list at the weekend. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Will send my balance on friday when i get paid.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 4, 2015)

Good stuff, chaps.


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Mar 6, 2015)

Scott
balance paid as promised, can you check I sent it as PPG as I cannot remember how to do that properly.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 8, 2015)

*BIRCHY	 Â£60.00 
LIVERBIRDIE	 Â£60.00 
PETERLAV	 Â£60.00 
JUNIOR	 Â£60.00 
LINCOLN QUAKER	 Â£60.00 *
LOUISE A	 Â£25.00 
KARL102	 Â£25.00 
QWERTY	 Â£25.00 
*STUC	 Â£60.00 
DUFFERS	 Â£60.00 *
PBROWN	 Â£25.00 
*REGION3	 Â£60.00 
CHELLIE	 Â£60.00 
SIMON	 Â£60.00 
FENWAY RICH	 Â£60.00 
CHIEFIO	 Â£60.00 *
RICHART	 Â£25.00 
*GREGBWFC	 Â£60.00* 
DAVEMC1	 Â£25.00 
*DUCKSTER	 Â£60.00 
CROW	 Â£60.00 
LIVERPOOLPHIL	 Â£60.00* 
ODVAN	 Â£25.00 
*MERVSWERVE	 Â£60.00 
MERVSWERVE +1	 Â£60.00 
VAL	 Â£60.00 
DREWSTER	 Â£60.00 *
BLUEWOLF	 Â£25.00 
*HEAVY-GREBO	 Â£60.00 
BOZZA	 Â£60.00 
CAPTAINRON	 Â£60.00 *
MARSHY	 Â£25.00 
*FISH	 Â£60.00 
SCOTTY CAMERON	 Â£60.00 
KELLFIRE	 Â£60.00 
LUMP	 Â£60.00 
HOBBIT	 Â£60.00 *
GUEST FOC

This is what the spreadsheet says after updating this week. If you are not on Â£60 can we have an update please, thanks :thup:

P.S Also if ive missed anybodys payment just let me know and we cant sort it etc. Had a lot in the last couple of weeks or so!


----------



## louise_a (Mar 8, 2015)

As I said about a month ago, I can't make this.


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 8, 2015)

Just sent the rest Scott..... 
cheers :cheers:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 8, 2015)

I'll get it sorted this week mate. Might get to Friday. I'll sort the NWOoM payment at the same time.


----------



## Odvan (Mar 8, 2015)

Scott, won't know until Mar 19 as to whether I can play.


----------



## richart (Mar 8, 2015)

Scott, still don't know if we will be at Wembley for the FA Cup semi final or not that weekend. If you have to know now it is best to take me off the list. We haven't been in a semi final since 1927, and can't remember too much about the game these days.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 8, 2015)

richart said:



			We haven't been in a semi final since 1927, and can't remember too much about that game, cos I was bladdered.
		
Click to expand...

Fixed for you, Rich.

We just want to get the vast majority of the money over to them, so we're not having to collect on the day, and we can just enjoy our game.

However, we can make the odd exception for people who might have other important engagements, and wait for theirs nearer the time, but before the game itself.

Louise, we'll get the money back to you, or do you want Scott to keep it for the OOM entry (less a fiver, of course).


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 9, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Fixed for you, Rich.

We just want to get the vast majority of the money over to them, so we're not having to collect on the day, and we can just enjoy our game.

However, we can make the odd exception for people who might have other important engagements, and wait for theirs nearer the time, but before the game itself.

Louise, we'll get the money back to you, or do you want Scott to keep it for the OOM entry (less a fiver, of course).
		
Click to expand...

If you can add me to this Pete please, especially with the replay being a week on Monday. Don't think we've had a FA Cup semi final since 1911 and I definitely don't remember that!!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 9, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			If you can add me to this Pete please, especially with the replay being a week on Monday. Don't think we've had a FA Cup semi final since 1911 and I definitely don't remember that!!
		
Click to expand...

Possibility replay maybe delayed until April 7/8th same week as liv/bburn


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 9, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Possibility replay maybe delayed until April 7/8th same week as liv/bburn
		
Click to expand...

Really?? Not sure if that's a good or bad thing really for us.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 9, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			Really?? Not sure if that's a good or bad thing really for us.
		
Click to expand...

Was rumour  after the justifiable gripes by both managers about suing sat then mon.
Nothing confirmed until after tonites match.

Also I'll update my situation with regards the meet then too.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 9, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Was rumour  after the justifiable gripes by both managers about suing sat then mon.
Nothing confirmed until after tonites match.

Also I'll update my situation with regards the meet then too.
		
Click to expand...

Do you still want the fish, Browny?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 10, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Do you still want the fish, Browny?

Click to expand...

yes please payment now sent via paypal :ears:


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Do you still want the fish, Browny?

Click to expand...


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 10, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Do you still want the fish, Browny?

Click to expand...

:rofl:

So cruel Pete.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 10, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			:rofl:

So cruel Pete.
		
Click to expand...


he who laughs last ...........


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 10, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			he who laughs last ...........
		
Click to expand...

True, our game is confirmed for next Monday. Can't believe Liverpool have to wait a month for the replay.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 10, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			True, our game is confirmed for next Monday. Can't believe Liverpool have to wait a month for the replay.
		
Click to expand...

It'll give Blackburn time to make their pitch as bad as ours.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 10, 2015)

Pasta bake and Garlic bread (for the wierdos) is an alternative option to the fish, chips and peas, but I'll have to know in advance, so please advise if you want this option please.

Jackets and ties aren't required for the after match meal. Sorry Glyn, you'll stand out in your de-mob suit now, if you wear that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2015)

I'll have the pasta mate


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 10, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'll have the pasta mate
		
Click to expand...

ok, anyone else so I can tell them. If not your getting fish.......like Browny.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			ok, anyone else so I can tell them. If not your getting fish.......like Browny.

Click to expand...

That's cool mate - someone will just get an extra portion of fish and I'll have the chips and peas


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 10, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Jackets and ties aren't required for the after match meal. Sorry Glyn, you'll stand out in your de-mob suit now, if you wear that.
		
Click to expand...

Bugger, I will just save it for the H4H do instead as it will give you at StuC something to talk about all night


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 10, 2015)

Wondered what all the talk about food was for... fish and chip twice with mushy peas and gravy please.


----------



## Val (Mar 10, 2015)

Didn't realise we had to advise on chuck so fish is good by me


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 10, 2015)

Val said:



			Didn't realise we had to advise on chuck so fish is good by me
		
Click to expand...

You don't mate.

The deal includes fish,chips,peas. Coffee and biccies beforehand.

BUT, if people don't want fish (not Rob,BTW:ears just advise, and they can have a pasta bake and garlic bread instead.

People don't have to post if happy with the status quo.....


----------



## chellie (Mar 10, 2015)

Two pasta bakes here please, Pete


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 10, 2015)

chellie said:



			Two pasta bakes here please, Pete

Click to expand...

Going for the bikini body, Anne?


----------



## chellie (Mar 10, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Going for the bikini body, Anne?

Click to expand...

Just continuing with it


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 10, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			ok, anyone else so I can tell them. If not your getting fish.......like Browny.

Click to expand...

Hope the fish is beer battered too ........ Bitter


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 10, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Hope the fish is beer battered too ........ Bitter 

Click to expand...

No, it's in Yorkshire, surely they'll use mild or brown ale?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 11, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			No, it's in Yorkshire, surely they'll use mild or brown ale?
		
Click to expand...


Can see it being _mild_, its certainly not seem any hint of that yet this year


----------



## Birchy (Mar 12, 2015)

*BIRCHY Â£60.00 
LIVERBIRDIE Â£60.00 
PETERLAV Â£60.00 
JUNIOR Â£60.00 
LINCOLN QUAKER Â£60.00 
KARL102 Â£60.00* 
QWERTY Â£25.00 
*STUC Â£60.00 
DUFFERS Â£60.00 
PBROWN Â£60.00 
REGION3 Â£60.00 
CHELLIE Â£60.00 *
*SIMON Â£60.00 
FENWAY RICH Â£60.00 
CHIEFIO Â£60.00* 
RICHART Â£25.00 
*GREGBWFC Â£60.00 *
DAVEMC1 Â£25.00 en route
*DUCKSTER Â£60.00 
CROW Â£60.00 
LIVERPOOLPHIL Â£60.00 *
ODVAN Â£25.00 
*MERVSWERVE Â£60.00 
MERVSWERVE +1 Â£60.00 
VAL Â£60.00 
DREWSTER Â£60.00 *
*BLUEWOLF Â£60.00 
HEAVY-GREBO Â£60.00 
BOZZA Â£60.00 
CAPTAINRON Â£60.00 *
MARSHY Â£25.00 
*FISH Â£60.00 
SCOTTY CAMERON Â£60.00 
KELLFIRE Â£60.00 
LUMP Â£60.00 
HOBBIT Â£60.00* 
*GUEST FOC*

Getting there now :whoo:

Louise can you please send me the details you want me to send your Â£25 back to? cheers


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 12, 2015)

Birchy said:



*BIRCHY Â£60.00 
LIVERBIRDIE Â£60.00 
PETERLAV Â£60.00 
JUNIOR Â£60.00 
LINCOLN QUAKER Â£60.00 
KARL102 Â£60.00* 
QWERTY Â£25.00 
*STUC Â£60.00 
DUFFERS Â£60.00 
PBROWN Â£60.00 
REGION3 Â£60.00 
CHELLIE Â£60.00 *
*SIMON Â£60.00 
FENWAY RICH Â£60.00 
CHIEFIO Â£60.00* 
RICHART Â£25.00 
*GREGBWFC Â£60.00 *
DAVEMC1 Â£25.00 en route
*DUCKSTER Â£60.00 
CROW Â£60.00 
LIVERPOOLPHIL Â£60.00 *
ODVAN Â£25.00 
*MERVSWERVE Â£60.00 
MERVSWERVE +1 Â£60.00 
VAL Â£60.00 
DREWSTER Â£60.00 *
*BLUEWOLF Â£60.00 
HEAVY-GREBO Â£60.00 
BOZZA Â£60.00 
CAPTAINRON Â£60.00 *
MARSHY Â£25.00 
*FISH Â£60.00 
SCOTTY CAMERON Â£60.00 
KELLFIRE Â£60.00 
LUMP Â£60.00 
HOBBIT Â£60.00* 
*GUEST FOC*

Getting there now :whoo:

Louise can you please send me the details you want me to send your Â£25 back to? cheers
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Birchy - top man, as ever.

Just 3 for pasta bake, then, y'all?

A bit nearer the date I'll try to do tee times so it mixes up handicaps and regions, so we hopefully get to meet new people from other areas, which is part of what a meet is all about.:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thanks Birchy - top man, as ever.

Just 3 for pasta bake, then, y'all?

A bit nearer the date I'll try to do tee times so it mixes up handicaps and regions, so we hopefully get to meet new people from other areas, which is part of what a meet is all about.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Pete just keep me with the fish and chips and someone can have an extra bit of fish :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Pete just keep me with the fish and chips and someone can have an extra bit of fish :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Its ok mate, we wont talk about you. Two others are on the pasta bake, as well.

Still on it?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Its ok mate, we wont talk about you. Two others are on the pasta bake, as well.

Still on it?
		
Click to expand...

I want the chips and peas though  

I like chips !!


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 12, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Its ok mate, we wont talk about you. Two others are on the pasta bake, as well.

Still on it?
		
Click to expand...

I'll swerve the food Pedro, I'd rather starve  than have pasta bake


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I want the chips and peas though  

I like chips !!
		
Click to expand...

I'll bagsy your fish then. You can have my peas, if you want - a fair swap.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 12, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I'll swerve the food Pedro, I'd rather starve  than have pasta bake

Click to expand...

The foods included mate in the price.

Fish,chips and peas are the main option - you having that?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 12, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			The foods included mate in the price.

Fish,chips and peas are the main option - you having that?
		
Click to expand...

You really needed to ask Stu if he was having fish & chips? Seriously LB :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'll bagsy your fish then. You can have my peas, if you want - a fair swap.

Click to expand...



You can have the fish for organising the day along with Birchy :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 12, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			The foods included mate in the price.

Fish,chips and peas are the main option - you having that?
		
Click to expand...

No ta, I'll get my tart to make me some corned dog butties instead


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 12, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			You really needed to ask Stu if he was having fish & chips? Seriously LB :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You'd be surprised but I actually don't like fish!!


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Mar 12, 2015)

Will I need to bring my handicap certificate with me on the day ????


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:





You can have the fish for organising the day along with Birchy :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sod him - he's not getting half.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 13, 2015)

Scotty Cameron said:



			Will I need to bring my handicap certificate with me on the day ????
		
Click to expand...

Someone's taking this seriously! :lol:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 13, 2015)

Scotty Cameron said:



			Will I need to bring my handicap certificate with me on the day ????
		
Click to expand...

Only if you have shifty eyes, and can hit forum distances, off 14+.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 14, 2015)

Sent the outstanding Â£35 last night Birchy :thup:
Usual ref'


----------



## Birchy (Mar 14, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Sent the outstanding Â£35 last night Birchy :thup:
Usual ref'
		
Click to expand...

Got it mate :thup:

also





Got money from Dave mc1 too, cheers pal :thup:


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Mar 14, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Only if you have shifty eyes, and can hit forum distances, off 14+.
		
Click to expand...

can't hit it anywhere near forum distances, but at least I'm pretty straight  and I'm officially of 15 now and you will see why when my "best drive" only goes about 220 yards.


----------



## richart (Mar 19, 2015)

Sorry but I am going to have to pull out. I can't miss the chance to see the Royals play in their first semi final in 88 years. Even if I wanted to my daughter would not let me. After celebrating our win over Arsenal I will not be in a fit state to get to Alwoodley in time. Who thinks up a kick off at 5.20 ?

Hopefully I will catch up with some of you at West Hill in October, and also have a game at Blackmoor on the Sunday.:thup:

PM sent to Birchy.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 19, 2015)

richart said:



			Sorry but I am going to have to pull out. I can't miss the chance to see the Royals play in their first semi final in 88 years. Even if I wanted to my daughter would not let me. After celebrating our win over Arsenal I will not be in a fit state to get to Alwoodley in time. Who thinks up a kick off at 5.20 ?

Hopefully I will catch up with some of you at West Hill in October, and also have a game at Blackmoor on the Sunday.:thup:

PM sent to Birchy.
		
Click to expand...

Unlucky mate - or is it?

Hopefully see you at the final.:thup:


----------



## Val (Mar 19, 2015)

richart said:



			Sorry but I am going to have to pull out. I can't miss the chance to see the Royals play in their first semi final in 88 years. Even if I wanted to my daughter would not let me. After celebrating our win over Arsenal I will not be in a fit state to get to Alwoodley in time. Who thinks up a kick off at 5.20 ?

Hopefully I will catch up with some of you at West Hill in October, and also have a game at Blackmoor on the Sunday.:thup:

PM sent to Birchy.
		
Click to expand...

Shame, best of luck bud :thup:


----------



## richart (Mar 19, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Unlucky mate - or is it?

Hopefully see you at the final.:thup:
		
Click to expand...


Can't see it happening to be honest.



It is going to be an all Championship final.:rofl:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 19, 2015)

richart said:



			It is going to be an all Championship final.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Oh yes please!!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 23, 2015)

Marshy, Odvan - do you know if your good to go now.

If so, can you get the balance to Birchy, please.

Anymore? Just 3-4 weeks to go now.


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 23, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Marshy, Odvan - do you know if your good to go now.

If so, can you get the balance to Birchy, please.

Anymore? Just 3-4 weeks to go now.
		
Click to expand...

Spoke to Birchy about it but still not 100%. If your lot get into the semi's the wife and boy will be going, if they can get tickets.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 23, 2015)

Val said:



			13 (##now 12##) paid entries to the national comp

Liverbirdie
Peterlav
bluewolf
Duckster
davemc1
Heavy-grebo
Cheifi0
louisea - since cancelled.
Junior
Bozza
hobbit
kellfire
Stuart_C
		
Click to expand...

Hi Val, is this list still current?

Without reading the whole thread again, I think Drewster and Lump are also paying you on the day.

Possibly others who are still awaiting results in other qualifiers, also.

If, so that should be 12 already paid, 2 to pay on the day, possibly a few other serial losers.

Any others , that I've missed off?

Birchy - one notable absentee.....


----------



## Val (Mar 23, 2015)

Liverbirdie
Peterlav
bluewolf
Duckster
Birchy
davemc1
Heavy-grebo
Cheifi0
Junior
Bozza
hobbit
kellfire
Stuart_C
drewster - cash on the day
lump - cash on the day

Plus any who wish to enter after failure elsewhere


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 23, 2015)

Cheers,lar.

Anyone else with a change of heart?


----------



## Odvan (Mar 24, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Marshy, Odvan - do you know if your good to go now.
		
Click to expand...

Looks that way but need to speak to the pair of ya at weekend first.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 24, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Looks that way but need to speak to the pair of ya at weekend first.
		
Click to expand...

I'll save you time - it's a no.

Food update:-

For those that don't want the fish and chips or the pasta bake, I've managed to sort another option which is sandwich and chips, if anyone fancies that, let me know.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 24, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'll save you time - it's a no.

Food update:-

For those that don't want the fish and chips or the pasta bake, I've managed to sort another option which is sandwich and chips, if anyone fancies that, let me know.
		
Click to expand...

Sandwich and chips please :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 24, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sandwich and chips please :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Damn, I'm personally a fish down now.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 24, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'll save you time - it's a no.

Food update:-

For those that don't want the fish and chips or the pasta bake, I've managed to sort another option which is sandwich and chips, if anyone fancies that, let me know.
		
Click to expand...

Good lad


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 24, 2015)

I'll have the chip butties as well Pete :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 24, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			I'll have the chip butties as well Pete :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ok lar,

Everyone fish and chips, except:-

Pasta bake (so far)

Chellie
Simon

Sarnies and chips

Stuey
Dave mc
Liverpool phil


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 31, 2015)

Birchy/Pedro, think I've sorted a sitter out so will chuck the balance your way this week and confirm.

What time are the tee off times?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 31, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			Birchy/Pedro, think I've sorted a sitter out so will chuck the balance your way this week and confirm.

What time are the tee off times?
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff.

11.00 onwards


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 31, 2015)

Won't you be going to the semi? (Should you beat Blackburn)


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 31, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			Won't you be going to the semi? (Should you beat Blackburn)
		
Click to expand...

Glad you added the latter bit.

No, I hate semis being at Wembley. If it was a neutral ground yes I would have.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 31, 2015)

When's the tee time draw for this getting done?

I hope there's no "warm balls" to manipulate the draw aswell


----------



## Fish (Mar 31, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			When's the tee time draw for this getting done?

I hope there's no "warm balls" to manipulate the draw aswell

Click to expand...

Yeah, get the draw done, and is there any bread & butter with the Fish 'n Chips, I want to make me own butties :smirk:


----------



## Odvan (Mar 31, 2015)

Pete, as per our discussion, I'm in - fish n chips please.


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Mar 31, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Good stuff.

11.00 onwards
		
Click to expand...

thats good news, saves me having to get up early for the journey, what time are the others from the North East leaving ????


----------



## Val (Mar 31, 2015)

Fish said:



			Yeah, get the draw done, and is there any bread & butter with the Fish 'n Chips, I want to make me own butties :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Fish eating Fish?

Cannibalism


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 31, 2015)

Fish said:



			Yeah, get the draw done, and is there any bread & butter with the Fish 'n Chips, I want to make me own butties :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Northern behaviour, that Fish.

Hows your tan,BTW?


----------



## Fish (Apr 1, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Northern behaviour, that Fish.

Hows your tan,BTW?

Click to expand...

The wife gave me a compliment saying it was nice not to see me on the computer or phone as much, I just smiled and nodded, after all, its not for me to declare I was banned for 7-days and had no choice, is it


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 4, 2015)

Bu99er, bu99er, damn and blast!

Sorry everyone but I'm going to have to pull out. Screw up on my part - double booked. We've got friends over for the weekend.


----------



## Fish (Apr 4, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Bu99er, bu99er, damn and blast!

Sorry everyone but I'm going to have to pull out. Screw up on my part - double booked. We've got friends over for the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you decent swingers were better organised


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 4, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Bu99er, bu99er, damn and blast!

Sorry everyone but I'm going to have to pull out. Screw up on my part - double booked. We've got friends over for the weekend.
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			I thought you decent swingers were better organised 

Click to expand...

Flippin' annoying Robin, especially as Alwoodley is in my top 5. HID says to go and leave her doing the entertaining.... but it sounded like go, but don't you dare.


----------



## Fish (Apr 4, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Flippin' annoying Robin, especially as Alwoodley is in my top 5. HID says to go and leave her doing the entertaining.... but it sounded like go, but don't you dare.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 4, 2015)

Fish said:



			I thought you decent swingers were better organised 

Click to expand...

He should have realised when he bought four bottles of blue nun........


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 5, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			He should have realised when he bought four bottles of blue nun........
		
Click to expand...

It was the upmarket Black Tower...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 7, 2015)

Anyone else up for this before we close it off in the next few days.

Welcome to go in the Hillside comp, or can just come for the day out.


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm a defo Pete, will send the balance to the bank of Birchy asap.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 7, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			I'm a defo Pete, will send the balance to the bank of Birchy asap.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one kidder.


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 7, 2015)

Paid.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 7, 2015)

I'll be doing the fourballs in the next few days, so if any of the north east lads or people coming from more than an hour or so away can let me know if your travelling with someone else also, I'll try to get you all out within 30-40 minutes of your fellow passengers, if possible.

I'll mix it up a bit so that we try to play with forummers from other parts of the country.

NW lads and lasses, we'll also try to put on some loose travel arrangements, or post up offers of lifts etc. Others can do this also.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 7, 2015)

Got your money Marshy :thup:


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm travelling with Bozza.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2015)

Val said:



			13 paid entries to the national comp

Liverbirdie
Peterlav
bluewolf
Duckster
davemc1
Heavy-grebo
Cheifi0
louisea
Junior
Bozza
hobbit
kellfire
Stuart_C
		
Click to expand...

Hi Val,

This list still up to date, although the wolf has had to bail out.

Please confirm if any other additions/changes, to help with the draw.

I understand that some others will know better in the next day or two, and they are going to pay you on the day iirc.

LB


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2015)

Can Fenway rich, mervswerve+1 and heavy grebo let me now their handicaps, please or if anyone knows a guestimate, let me know.

Food - everyone on battered Fish (we'll he's lost in about 4 qualifiers and counting....:whooand chips,except for:-

Pasta bake - simon and Chellie

Sarnies and chips - StuC, Dave mc and Liverpool phil.

Less than two weeks now, people.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 8, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Val,

This list still up to date, although the wolf has had to bail out.

Please confirm if any other additions/changes, to help with the draw.

I understand that some others will know better in the next day or two, and they are going to pay you on the day iirc.

LB
		
Click to expand...

I'll be sending my tenner after I've bombed at Mentmore.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 8, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Can Fenway rich, mervswerve+1 and heavy grebo let me now their handicaps, please or if anyone knows a guestimate, let me know.

Food - *everyone on battered Fish (we'll he's lost in about 4 qualifiers and counting....:whoo*and chips,except for:-

Pasta bake - simon and Chellie

Sarnies and chips - StuC, Dave mc and Liverpool phil.

Less than two weeks now, people.
		
Click to expand...


you best add him to the list of hillside qualifiers then?


----------



## Val (Apr 8, 2015)

Current entrants as follows

Liverbirdie
Peterlav
Duckster
Birchy
davemc1
Heavy-grebo
Cheifi0
Junior
Bozza
hobbit - Not playing but donating to the comp
kellfire
Stuart_C
drewster - paying me cash on the day

Lou and Danny are due refunds and i'll square you guys up when i next see you.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2015)

Val said:



			Current entrants as follows

Liverbirdie
Peterlav
Duckster
Birchy
davemc1
Heavy-grebo
Cheifi0
Junior
Bozza
hobbit - Not playing but donating to the comp
kellfire
Stuart_C
drewster - paying me cash on the day

Lou and Danny are due refunds and i'll square you guys up when i next see you.
		
Click to expand...

Ta mate, wasn't lump still paying on the day, or has that changed.

Has Robin played all his qualifiers out yet......


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 8, 2015)

Not sure why I'm bothering with this, I can barely hit the thing at the minute.


----------



## Val (Apr 8, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ta mate, wasn't lump still paying on the day, or has that changed.

Has Robin played all his qualifiers out yet......

Click to expand...

He did say too mate yes, Robin has one this weekend too :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			Not sure why I'm bothering with this, I can barely hit the thing at the minute. 

Click to expand...

I hear you brother. Played 3 times in the last week, and about 9-12 shots over my handicap in all of them.

The bright lights of a forum meet can do strange things to people's abilities though............wilt or win?


----------



## drewster (Apr 8, 2015)

Really looking forward to this gents and meeting you all. Not expecting the world game wise but it seems i am realistically expecting the world course wise.


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 8, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I hear you brother. Played 3 times in the last week, and about 9-12 shots over my handicap in all of them.

The bright lights of a forum meet can do strange things to people's abilities though............wilt or win?
		
Click to expand...

Same, played last week and apart from skimming a ball across a lake I played like I was playing left handed with right handed clubs.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 8, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ta mate, wasn't lump still paying on the day, or has that changed.

Has Robin played all his qualifiers out yet......

Click to expand...

Fishy's old skool,  hes used to following Chelsea in the intertoto cup for 6 rounds


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 8, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I hear you brother. Played 3 times in the last week, and about 9-12 shots over my handicap in all of them.
		
Click to expand...

What you was that bad and you still beat Odvan on the last :rofl:

And 9-12 over handicap with my current form, yes please that's making me look like a pro, I think a weekend with odvan and huds at Seacroft has killed my game


----------



## Odvan (Apr 8, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			What you was that bad and you still beat Odvan on the last :rofl:

And 9-12 over handicap with my current form, yes please that's making me look like a pro, I think a weekend with odvan and huds at Seacroft has killed my game 

Click to expand...

Oh I was that bad alright.

However, after me and Gary knocked it around nicely at Seacroft and then having to again carry you at Sherwood, it's no wonder. I must have picked up all your bad chomping habits....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			What you was that bad and you still beat Odvan on the last :rofl:

And 9-12 over handicap with my current form, yes please that's making me look like a pro, I think a weekend with odvan and huds at Seacroft has killed my game 

Click to expand...

Yep, walked into his manor, strung him up and emptied his pockets.

PS - Gary ate all the crisps, as well.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 9, 2015)

First two comps of the year I've gone - 27 over and 29 over, playing off a handicap of 14.

Golf, eh? 

Pair me up with someone equally out of form please?


----------



## bozza (Apr 9, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			First two comps of the year I've gone - 27 over and 29 over, playing off a handicap of 14.

Golf, eh? 

Pair me up with someone equally out of form please? 

Click to expand...

Good job Alwoodly is supposd to be a nice easy course.........


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 9, 2015)

bozza said:



			Good job Alwoodly is supposd to be a nice easy course.........
		
Click to expand...

I'm off to visit Mike Ashley to get myself a chipper.


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Apr 9, 2015)

bozza said:



			Good job Alwoodly is supposd to be a nice easy course.........
		
Click to expand...

where did you here that, them fairway bunkers don't look easy to me.


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 9, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			I'm off to visit Mike Ashley to get myself a chipper.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, think I'll bump and run from every tee, might get a few points then.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 9, 2015)

Marshy and I in same group then please, we can compare chippers!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 9, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			Marshy and I in same group then please, we can compare chippers!
		
Click to expand...

Be careful what you wish for. Dunno if that's better for your attention, or his. 

That said I've seen Marshy putt, then putt again, just one more.......oh just pick it up.

He'd be off single figures from tee to 6 foot, after that..........


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 9, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Be careful what you wish for. Dunno if that's better for your attention, or his. 

That said I've seen Marshy putt, then putt again, just one more.......oh just pick it up.

He'd be off single figures from tee to 6 foot, after that..........
		
Click to expand...

Haha I only 4 putt from 6 foot now, I'm getting better.


----------



## bozza (Apr 9, 2015)

Scotty Cameron said:



			where did you here that, them fairway bunkers don't look easy to me. 

Click to expand...

Just carry it over them all.......


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Not sure of the tee off times we have, but the more of the match I can get in the better. Here's hoping on a favourable draw :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 10, 2015)

And the inaugural draw and tee times for the Alwoodley 2015 race to Hillside is................

Drum roll, please............


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 10, 2015)

Is this live from lings chippy??


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 10, 2015)

:mmm::mmm::mmm:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 10, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Is this live from lings chippy??
		
Click to expand...

Have you been yet?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			:mmm::mmm::mmm:




Click to expand...

:rofl:

Good draw


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 10, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			:mmm::mmm::mmm:




Click to expand...

Isn't the fish battered??


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 10, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Have you been yet?
		
Click to expand...

Jokin aren't yer, I dont frequent those establishments


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 10, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Isn't the fish battered??
		
Click to expand...

This'll be his fifth wont it - he's more like a scallop, now.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 10, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Jokin aren't yer, I dont frequent those establishments

Click to expand...

They have a salad bar, next to the kebab whirly gig.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 10, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			They have a salad bar, next to the kebab whirly gig.
		
Click to expand...

Sound, I'll have one of those without the salad I'm looking after myself now....


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 10, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			This'll be his fifth wont it - he's more like a scallop, now.

Click to expand...

:rofl: more like a fish finger


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 10, 2015)

I've put it all into fourballs, as such, with 2 lads still to be given tee times at the moment.

Possibly there may be 1-2 more who may add on in the next week, or so, but if not we'll make a few into 3 balls if we stick with the current numbers (34).

2 sets of people wanted to play with their mates/hubby, so that took care of one fourball. Me and Birchy are out first so we can mark the cards coming in.

So trying to get a mix of handicaps into the groups, and also a mix of NW lads, NE/yorks lads and Midlands/Sarf lads, we have the following:-

11.00

1. Liverbirdie (Peter)
2. Birchy (Scott)
3. Richard (York)
4. Heavy Grebo

11.08

5. Fenway rich (Rich)
6. Liverpool Phil
7. Stu C
8. Dave Mc

11.16

9. Fish (Robin)
10. Captain Ron
11. Duffers (Paul)
12. Petelav

11.24

13. Scotty cameron
14. Greg BWFC (Andy)
15. Chiefio (Josh)
16. Lump (James)

11.32

17. Val (Martin)
18. Crow
19. Marshy
20. Odvan (Matt)

11.40

21. Bozza
22. Duckster
23. Lincoln quaker (sweary glyn)
24. Karl102

11.48

25. Kellfire
26. PBrown (Paul)
27. Drewster
28. Junior (Andy)

11.56

29. MervSwerve
30. merv's mate (Andy?)
31. Chellie
32. Simon

Tee time still to be sorted, once we know final numbers:-

33.Qwerty (steady Dave)
34. Region3 (steadier Gary)

I'm guessing that the tee times will be every 8 minutes or so, so have worked on that, but please arrive early and make a note of your tee times, as me and Birchy need our practice beforehand, although I'll also leave a copy with 1-2 others on the day.

I'll be getting there around 9.45 and suggest that people arrive early, even if to meet a few extra forummers, and be able to put inane, sarcy and daft comments to ugly mugs.

Me, Birchy and Val will be collecting and checking all the cards afterwards and doing that for the race for Hillside (full handicap stableford, based on par). *No gimmees, as normal*. I think it will be from the yellows, but will check this week.

Volunteer:- I know that some cant make the big day at Hillside, but if someone wants to organise a separate comp for the day, I'd appreciate it. I'll leave the format up to them, but it might be something that a good 20 or more might be interested in, so appreciate it if someone steps forward to organise that.

If anyone has a major problem with the draw PM me, or if you've already played with everyone in your group, I can maybe swap you into another group.

Most of all enjoy the day, meet a few new faces, clean your shoes out of respect for your fellow players enjoy your meal, make some new friends and may the best man win the race to Hillside. Dont forget coffee and biccies are free beforehand and the meal afterwards, also. Treat Alwoodley with due respect, and who knows they may invite us back again next year.

LiverBirchy tours (Scott we'll have to get mono-grammed jumpers).:whoo:


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 10, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			LiverBirchy tours (Scott we'll have to get mono-grammed FILA jumpers).:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you 

Good work pal....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 10, 2015)

Karl102 said:



			Fixed that for you 

Good work pal....
		
Click to expand...

Good idea - I've already got two.

The other one would be tight on Birchy, though.


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 10, 2015)

Excellent, can't wait now, looking forward to it.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 10, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Good idea - I've already got two.

The other one would be tight on Birchy, though.

Click to expand...

When did you last wear it? 1956?


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 10, 2015)

Birchy said:



			When did you last wear it? 1956? 

Click to expand...

Yes he was 6st then  and  it fitted like a glove, though he was only 5months old


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 10, 2015)

Birchy said:



			19.56? 

Click to expand...

No it was 5 minutes before that. 

Behave, king kong could swing off your love handles.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 10, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Yes he was 6st then  and  it fitted like a glove, though he was only 5months old 

Click to expand...

Did your school try the pizza diet as well?


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 11, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Yes he was 6st then  and  it fitted like a glove, though he was only 5months old 

Click to expand...

Spits beer over eye pad :rofl:


----------



## peterlav (Apr 11, 2015)

Good work Liverbirchy Tours, only trouble is I'll have to endure Fish talking me through Chelsea's stroll to the title, before finishing golf, entering the Clubhouse and listening to you, Stu & Phil drivel on about its fate for Stevie!!!!!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 11, 2015)

peterlav said:



			Good work Liverbirchy Tours, only trouble is I'll have to endure Fish talking me through Chelsea's stroll to the title, before finishing golf, entering the Clubhouse and listening to you, Stu & Phil drivel on about its fate for Stevie!!!!! 

Click to expand...


Hopefully there can be a couple of spanners  to ease your pain a home loss on saturday may calm Fish and hopefully  benteke finding his scoring boots is good news.  

Great work liverbircy tours. :thup:


----------



## Duckster (Apr 11, 2015)

Cracking work fellas!

Really looking forward to this!


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 11, 2015)

Looking forward to Mr Brown giving me the rundown on the local golf courses in York. Typically I'm the hacker of the group.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 11, 2015)

Captainron and myself will volunteer and run a separate comp on the day.

Â£5 a person to enter.

I would imagine a full handicap Stableford and we will include a few nearest the pins as well and  none of this long drive rubbish either


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 11, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Captainron and myself will volunteer and run a separate comp on the day.

Â£5 a person to enter.

I would imagine a full handicap Stableford and we will include a few nearest the pins as well and  none of this long drive rubbish either 

Click to expand...


Full handicap max 18 surely...............





:rofl:
Only jesting top work LQ and CR count me in.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 11, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Full handicap max 18 surely...............





:rofl:
Only jesting top work LQ and CR count me in.
		
Click to expand...

Nah letsgo for max handicap of 8 

oh and captainron doesn't know he has volunteered yet :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 11, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Captainron and myself will volunteer and run a separate comp on the day.

Â£5 a person to enter.

I would imagine a full handicap Stableford and we will include a few nearest the pins as well and  none of this long drive rubbish either 

Click to expand...

Scratch ?


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 11, 2015)

Yes I'm up for that too, count me in.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 11, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Nah letsgo for max handicap of 8 

oh and captainron doesn't know he has volunteered yet :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

3/4 max 8..... :rofl:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 11, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Scratch ? 

Click to expand...

Scratch prize 2 tickets to the theatre of dreams for a CL match next season......


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 11, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Scratch prize 2 tickets to the theatre of dreams for a CL match next season...... 

Click to expand...

Is 2nd prize 4 tickets


----------



## Captainron (Apr 11, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Nah letsgo for max handicap of 8 

oh and captainron doesn't know he has volunteered yet :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Reading this at Joburg Airport after 2 weeks off the grid

I'll do the marketing (extortion) on the day


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			:mmm::mmm::mmm:




Click to expand...




Stuart_C said:



			Isn't the fish battered??
		
Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			This'll be his fifth wont it - he's more like a scallop, now.

Click to expand...




Stuart_C said:



			:rofl: more like a fish finger
		
Click to expand...










peterlav said:



			Good work Liverbirchy Tours, only trouble is I'll have to endure Fish talking me through Chelsea's stroll to the title, before finishing golf, entering the Clubhouse and listening to you, Stu & Phil drivel on about its fate for Stevie!!!!! 

Click to expand...

I'll be on my best behaviour, not a word will pass my lips :smirk:



pbrown7582 said:



			Hopefully there can be a couple of spanners  to ease your pain a home loss on saturday may calm Fish and hopefully  benteke finding his scoring boots is good news.   :
		
Click to expand...

In your dreams, you just worry about your own derby day :smirk:

All jokes aside, even if I'd have qualified in the first one I attended I'd have still played at all the others, some nice courses not played before and meeting other forumites in other areas is just as rewarding  but coming 2nd to a very in form Ben (Upsidedown) at my own track wasn't in the script though 

Mentmore tomorrow :thup:


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Apr 11, 2015)

Looking forward to this now... and not long to go. I hope my 3 playing partners are not going to talk footy all the way round, I'll be putting my earplugs in as I know nowt about it.

Does anyone know what condition the course is in at the moment ?


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 11, 2015)

Scotty Cameron said:



			Looking forward to this now... and not long to go. I hope my 3 playing partners are not going to talk footy all the way round, I'll be putting my earplugs in as I know nowt about it.

Does anyone know what condition the course is in at the moment ?
		
Click to expand...

Liverbirdie will be along in a bit to let you know that, being a Bolton fan I know nowt about football  ,so I'll be happy to natter about anything.
Looking forward to the day and meeting a few new faces.


----------



## Lump (Apr 11, 2015)

Scotty Cameron said:



			Looking forward to this now... and not long to go. I hope my 3 playing partners are not going to talk footy all the way round, I'll be putting my earplugs in as I know nowt about it.

Does anyone know what condition the course is in at the moment ?
		
Click to expand...

Not even remotely bothered by football. (they are all overpaid princess's)


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Apr 11, 2015)

My thoughts exactly


----------



## Junior (Apr 12, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I've put it all into fourballs, as such, with 2 lads still to be given tee times at the moment.

Possibly there may be 1-2 more who may add on in the next week, or so, but if not we'll make a few into 3 balls if we stick with the current numbers (34).

2 sets of people wanted to play with their mates/hubby, so that took care of one fourball. Me and Birchy are out first so we can mark the cards coming in.

So trying to get a mix of handicaps into the groups, and also a mix of NW lads, NE/yorks lads and Midlands/Sarf lads, we have the following:-

11.00

1. Liverbirdie (Peter)
2. Birchy (Scott)
3. Richard (York)
4. Heavy Grebo

11.08

5. Fenway rich (Rich)
6. Liverpool Phil
7. Stu C
8. Dave Mc

11.16

9. Fish (Robin)
10. Captain Ron
11. Duffers (Paul)
12. Petelav

11.24

13. Scotty cameron
14. Greg BWFC (Andy)
15. Chiefio (Josh)
16. Lump (James)

11.32

17. Val (Martin)
18. Crow
19. Marshy
20. Odvan (Matt)

11.40

21. Bozza
22. Duckster
23. Lincoln quaker (sweary glyn)
24. Karl102

11.48

25. Kellfire
26. PBrown (Paul)
27. Drewster
28. Junior (Andy)

11.56

29. MervSwerve
30. merv's mate (Andy?)
31. Chellie
32. Simon

Tee time still to be sorted, once we know final numbers:-

33.Qwerty (steady Dave)
34. Region3 (steadier Gary)

I'm guessing that the tee times will be every 8 minutes or so, so have worked on that, but please arrive early and make a note of your tee times, as me and Birchy need our practice beforehand, although I'll also leave a copy with 1-2 others on the day.

I'll be getting there around 9.45 and suggest that people arrive early, even if to meet a few extra forummers, and be able to put inane, sarcy and daft comments to ugly mugs.

Me, Birchy and Val will be collecting and checking all the cards afterwards and doing that for the race for Hillside (full handicap stableford, based on par). *No gimmees, as normal*. I think it will be from the yellows, but will check this week.

Volunteer:- I know that some cant make the big day at Hillside, but if someone wants to organise a separate comp for the day, I'd appreciate it. I'll leave the format up to them, but it might be something that a good 20 or more might be interested in, so appreciate it if someone steps forward to organise that.

If anyone has a major problem with the draw PM me, or if you've already played with everyone in your group, I can maybe swap you into another group.

Most of all enjoy the day, meet a few new faces, clean your shoes out of respect for your fellow players enjoy your meal, make some new friends and may the best man win the race to Hillside. Dont forget coffee and biccies are free beforehand and the meal afterwards, also. Treat Alwoodley with due respect, and who knows they may invite us back again next year.

LiverBirchy tours (Scott we'll have to get mono-grammed jumpers).:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Awesome.....can have a bit more of a lie in now 

Looking forward to this and playing with Pbrown, Drewster and kellfire.  Be great to put some faces to forum names.  

Cheers Birchy and LB.  Top draw work as usual!!!!


----------



## 2blue (Apr 13, 2015)

Scotty Cameron said:



			Does anyone know what condition the course is in at the moment ?
		
Click to expand...

You're in for a treat guys as I've been on it a couple times very recently....  hope you play well & get a worthy winner. Also those who don't make it to Hillside can come up to Seaton Carew's Championship Course the next weekend.... its just moving to the Micklem Course which includes 3 of the 'classy' Brabazon holes.... played there just last Sat & its also in superb nick with greens that are easily as good as Alwoodley's & a much more relaxed Club House........  but as Pete says, give respect to Alwoodley as we could be back there in Oct with the same deal, for our NE v Yorkshire contest (odds & sods will also be welcome, of course) 


The 4th fairway is towards the Teesside Towers beyond which lives the Hobbit....  who may well be coming out to play.:swing:


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2015)

Another Â£10 will be on its way to Val during the week


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm out  

Waiting to go into theatre after sawing into my thumb and going through a tendon. They need to open up the thumb miore and repair it then put it in plaster for 2-3 weeks 

Not sure if you can do anything about my payment or if anyone can take.my place at a cheaper aer cost, let me know gutys.


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 13, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'm out  

Waiting to go into theatre after sawing into my thumb and going through a tendon. They need to open up the thumb miore and repair it then put it in plaster for 2-3 weeks 

Not sure if you can do anything about my payment or if anyone can take.my place at a cheaper aer cost, let me know gutys.
		
Click to expand...

Some people will do anything to get out of coming up north!!

Hope its all ok Fish :thup:


----------



## Duckster (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm an idiot.  Just been looking through the Hillside info and I can't make that date (still good for Sunday though) as I'm in Scotland on annual golf hols with the lads.

For some reason I had it in my head that Hillside was on Friday 29th.

Val - use my Â£10 as a donation, totally my fault for not checking my diary beforehand.

I'm a wazzock.


----------



## Duckster (Apr 13, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'm out  

Waiting to go into theatre after sawing into my thumb and going through a tendon. They need to open up the thumb miore and repair it then put it in plaster for 2-3 weeks 

Not sure if you can do anything about my payment or if anyone can take.my place at a cheaper aer cost, let me know gutys.
		
Click to expand...

Hope everything gets sorted ok Fish


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 13, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'm out  

Waiting to go into theatre after sawing into my thumb and going through a tendon. They need to open up the thumb miore and repair it then put it in plaster for 2-3 weeks 

Not sure if you can do anything about my payment or if anyone can take.my place at a cheaper aer cost, let me know gutys.
		
Click to expand...

Your ok for a refund, I think, but I'll wait for Birchy to confirm.

We are sending the balance of payments today though.

Petelav and DaveMc - PM sent.


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Your ok for a refund, I think, but I'll wait for Birchy to confirm.

We are sending the balance of payments today though.
		
Click to expand...

That'll be great if you can, as you can see, I'm out for a while


----------



## Captainron (Apr 13, 2015)

Fish said:



			That'll be great if you can, as you can see, I'm out for a while 

View attachment 14913


View attachment 14912

Click to expand...

Holy crap! Sorry to see that. Hope it's not too bad in the long term and you get back properly for the season.
Do we get a new playing partner then?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2015)

Fish said:



			That'll be great if you can, as you can see, I'm out for a while 

View attachment 14913


View attachment 14912

Click to expand...

Gutted for you mate - hope it heals well soon and your back on the course


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 13, 2015)

Fish said:



			That'll be great if you can, as you can see, I'm out for a while 

View attachment 14913


View attachment 14912

Click to expand...

Ouch, get well soon.

Send Birchy your bank details, and we'll get it back to you.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 13, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'm out  

Waiting to go into theatre after sawing into my thumb and going through a tendon. They need to open up the thumb miore and repair it then put it in plaster for 2-3 weeks 

Not sure if you can do anything about my payment or if anyone can take.my place at a cheaper aer cost, let me know gutys.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear.....  that is very bad Robin!! God, it only takes a moment.....   hope you recover quickly, matey


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Apr 13, 2015)

Fish said:



			That'll be great if you can, as you can see, I'm out for a while 

View attachment 14913


View attachment 14912

Click to expand...

Well, that's one way to get out of DIY I suppose! Hope that heals quickly for you Robin.


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 13, 2015)

Oucha Robin that must of smarted


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 13, 2015)

Fish, shame you won't be there Sunday hope you have a swift recovery though mate.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 13, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'm out  

Waiting to go into theatre after sawing into my thumb and going through a tendon. They need to open up the thumb miore and repair it then put it in plaster for 2-3 weeks 

Not sure if you can do anything about my payment or if anyone can take.my place at a cheaper aer cost, let me know gutys.
		
Click to expand...

Could you not get them to set it in a Vardon grip... might improve your game buddy.

Seriously though, be careful with the recovery Robin. That's nasty...


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 13, 2015)

That looks nasty, Take it easy Robin!  Hope your back out on the course soon :thup:


----------



## drewster (Apr 14, 2015)

Just had a look at the Alwoodley scores on HDID and the CSS is usually 3 or 4 over par and sometimes 5 !!!! Think we're in for a good test on Sunday. Looking forward to meeting and having a round with Kellfire, PBrown and Junior and am hoping I don't drag them down to my level !!!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 14, 2015)

drewster said:



			Just had a look at the Alwoodley scores on HDID and the CSS is usually 3 or 4 over par and sometimes 5 !!!! Think we're in for a good test on Sunday. Looking forward to meeting and having a round with Kellfire, PBrown and Junior and am hoping I don't drag them down to my level !!!
		
Click to expand...


plus 5 wow didn't think it went that far thought +3 then reductions only, sounds brutal. Hope the weather holds out too.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 14, 2015)

+3 is as far as the CSS can go over Par.....  however its playing at its easiest at the mo as the heather is 'died-back'.... shouldn't be too much wind on Sun either....  it'll be a treat :thup: ...  as good as it ever gets at this time of year!!

BUT...  what I'd really like to know is how many are intending to go to Seaton Carew next Sat if they don't qualify?? We need another 4 or so of you punters... I know Cheifi0 is a possible...  any others please?? I can tell you that Seaton is also in excellent nick at the Mo. :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Apr 14, 2015)

2blue said:



			+3 is as far as the CSS can go over Par.....
		
Click to expand...

Ah.... have just realised....  it's +3 max that the CSS can go above *the SSS* so yes, sorry, you're right some Comps off the Whites may go as far as 5 over Par since the SSS is already 2 over Par


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 14, 2015)

Dave are you playing on Sunday?


----------



## bozza (Apr 14, 2015)

Looking forward to this! 

Got a decent weekend of golf lined up, playing an open at Wynyard on Saturday and this on the Sunday with what looks to be a decent forecast. 

Just hope my golf isn't about to go through a bad patch again as a couple of socket rockets appeared yesterday when I played.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 14, 2015)

I've been shooting over 100 recently. 

So clearly Alwoodley will bend to my will. :/


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Apr 14, 2015)

Forecast....... if you ever believe them is pretty decent..........


----------



## Crow (Apr 14, 2015)

Scotty Cameron said:



			Forecast....... if you ever believe them is pretty decent..........
View attachment 14942

Click to expand...

If it's good I believe it. 

Can't wait for Sunday, I've got four days to find a golf swing otherwise it'll be another day of carnage.
But no, my new attitude is all positive, I'm going to play great whatever.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 14, 2015)

Right folks,

Seperate comp for Sunday open to anyone, more the better.

Â£5 to enter please pay my bouncer Captainron who is 12ft tall and you can't miss him.

Comp will be a full handicap Stableford.

Prize fund split,

Â£4 going to 1st, 2nd and 3rd place

The other Â£1 will be going towards the nearest the pins and I hope to do 2 of them.


In other news as I have played Alwoodley before is that it has a fantastic grass practise ground, you need to go to the pro shop to get the balls etc and I have no idea of cost.

Myself and captainron will be going for breakfast at the nearest weatherspoons at 8.45 ish, it's called  the three hulats and is 2 miles from alwoodley and anyone is welcome to join us and pay your comp fees, from memory I can't remember if they do a full brekkie at Alwoodley.

See you all Sunday, forecast looks good, shame about my game at the minute


----------



## Val (Apr 14, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Right folks,

Seperate comp for Sunday open to anyone, more the better.

Â£5 to enter please pay my bouncer Captainron who is 12ft tall and you can't miss him.

Comp will be a full handicap Stableford.

Prize fund split,

Â£4 going to 1st, 2nd and 3rd place

The other Â£1 will be going towards the nearest the pins and I hope to do 2 of them.


In other news as I have played Alwoodley before is that it has a fantastic grass practise ground, you need to go to the pro shop to get the balls etc and I have no idea of cost.

Myself and captainron will be going for breakfast at the nearest weatherspoons at 8.45 ish, it's called  the three hulats and is 2 miles from alwoodley and anyone is welcome to join us and pay your comp fees, from memory I can't remember if they do a full brekkie at Alwoodley.

See you all Sunday, forecast looks good, shame about my game at the minute 

Click to expand...

Brekkie sounds good mate


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 14, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Right folks,

Seperate comp for Sunday open to anyone, more the better.

Â£5 to enter please pay my bouncer Captainron who is 12ft tall and you can't miss him.

Comp will be a full handicap Stableford.

Prize fund split,

Â£4 going to 1st, 2nd and 3rd place

The other Â£1 will be going towards the nearest the pins and I hope to do 2 of them.


In other news as I have played Alwoodley before is that it has a fantastic grass practise ground, you need to go to the pro shop to get the balls etc and I have no idea of cost.

Myself and captainron will be going for breakfast at the nearest weatherspoons at 8.45 ish, it's called  the three hulats and is 2 miles from alwoodley and anyone is welcome to join us and pay your comp fees, from memory I can't remember if they do a full brekkie at Alwoodley.

See you all Sunday, forecast looks good, shame about my game at the minute 

Click to expand...

Put me down for your comp, Glyn.

From Alwoodley:-

We have a practice ground with balls available in small or large baskets to purchase from the pro shop.  There is a Huxley turf area, with part cover and green/bunker.  Also there is the putting green outside the dining room, by the 18[SUP]th[/SUP] green for practice.


----------



## Crow (Apr 14, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Right folks,

Seperate comp for Sunday open to anyone, more the better.

Â£5 to enter please pay my bouncer Captainron who is 12ft tall and you can't miss him.

Comp will be a full handicap Stableford.

Prize fund split,

Â£4 going to 1st, 2nd and 3rd place

The other Â£1 will be going towards the nearest the pins and I hope to do 2 of them.


In other news as I have played Alwoodley before is that it has a fantastic grass practise ground, you need to go to the pro shop to get the balls etc and I have no idea of cost.

Myself and captainron will be going for breakfast at the nearest weatherspoons at 8.45 ish, it's called  the three hulats and is 2 miles from alwoodley and anyone is welcome to join us and pay your comp fees, from memory I can't remember if they do a full brekkie at Alwoodley.

See you all Sunday, forecast looks good, shame about my game at the minute 

Click to expand...


I'll be game for a piece of that action, and will do my damnedest to make it for the breakfast.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm in for the comp and will try and make breakfast :thup:


----------



## Merv_swerve (Apr 15, 2015)

Glynn, I should imagine Andy and  myself will drop on the separate comp. &#128077;


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 15, 2015)

If I can get back from dropping the Wembley bound wife and son off and get to the pub in time I'll be there for breakfast, if not I'll do the Toby on my way and see everyone at Alwoodley.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 15, 2015)

Depending on timing (aka how early Bozza is ready to go on Saturday) we may make breakfast but more likely just meet you all at the course.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi all,

Bad news for all of you who want to see the reds get knocked out of the FA cup, as Alwoodley donâ€™t have Sky/BT.

I know most wont be bothered in any way shape or form (except the mancs who are obsessed with us). 

However, they are willing to serve anyone who does want to watch the match later on (around 5.45-6.00), as there is a pub 5-10 minutes away, so let me know if you want to watch the match in the pub, and have your food served on our return.

*People who arenâ€™t bothered will have their food served around 5 Hours 15 minutes after their initial tee off time*, so that they have time for the round,refresh, clean your shoes, have a pint and have your food then.

If your not bothered, you donâ€™thave to post. If you do want to watch the footy, please advise here.


----------



## bozza (Apr 15, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			Depending on timing (aka how early Bozza is ready to go on Saturday) we may make breakfast but more likely just meet you all at the course.
		
Click to expand...

I know you're a slow driver but setting off on Saturday!?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 15, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



Hi all,


I know most wont be bothered in any way shape or form (except the Bitter blues  who are obsessed with us). 


*People who arenâ€™t bothered will have their food served around 5 Hours 15 minutes after their initial tee off time

They serving food on 17th tee then ?? :rofl:

*, so that they have time for the round,refresh, clean your shoes, have a pint and have your food then.

If your not bothered, you donâ€™thave to post. If you do want to watch the footy, please advise here.

Click to expand...



top work again liverbirchy tours  :thup:


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 15, 2015)

bozza said:



			I know you're a slow driver but setting off on Saturday!?
		
Click to expand...

Got Wynyard and Alwoodley mixed up completely in my head!


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 15, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Right folks,

Seperate comp for Sunday open to anyone, more the better.

Â£5 to enter please pay my bouncer Captainron who is 12ft tall and you can't miss him.

Comp will be a full handicap Stableford.

Prize fund split,

Â£4 going to 1st, 2nd and 3rd place

The other Â£1 will be going towards the nearest the pins and I hope to do 2 of them.


In other news as I have played Alwoodley before is that it has a fantastic grass practise ground, you need to go to the pro shop to get the balls etc and I have no idea of cost.

Myself and captainron will be going for breakfast at the nearest weatherspoons at 8.45 ish, it's called  the three hulats and is 2 miles from alwoodley and anyone is welcome to join us and pay your comp fees, from memory I can't remember if they do a full brekkie at Alwoodley.

See you all Sunday, forecast looks good, shame about my game at the minute 

Click to expand...

I've heard that before and then watched you destroy Royal Lytham! 
Pencil me in for the separate comp. may join you for food, traffic dependent!


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Apr 15, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Right folks,

Seperate comp for Sunday open to anyone, more the better.

Â£5 to enter please pay my bouncer Captainron who is 12ft tall and you can't miss him.

Comp will be a full handicap Stableford.

Prize fund split,

Â£4 going to 1st, 2nd and 3rd place

The other Â£1 will be going towards the nearest the pins and I hope to do 2 of them.


In other news as I have played Alwoodley before is that it has a fantastic grass practise ground, you need to go to the pro shop to get the balls etc and I have no idea of cost.

Myself and captainron will be going for breakfast at the nearest weatherspoons at 8.45 ish, it's called  the three hulats and is 2 miles from alwoodley and anyone is welcome to join us and pay your comp fees, from memory I can't remember if they do a full brekkie at Alwoodley.

See you all Sunday, forecast looks good, shame about my game at the minute 

Click to expand...

This meet is getting better by the minute, stick me down for the comp, won't be able to make brekkie though as it is a bit to early for my drive down from the NE.
I might be able to get a bacon butty to go with my coffee and will keep a lookout for a giant man in the clubhouse to pay my money to.


----------



## Lump (Apr 15, 2015)

Scotty Cameron said:



			This meet is getting better by the minute, stick me down for the comp, won't be able to make brekkie though as it is a bit to early for my drive down from the NE.
I might be able to get a bacon bitty to go with my coffee and will keep a lookout for a giant man in the clubhouse to pay my money to. 

Click to expand...

He'll be the only giant saffer around. I'll put money on it. 
I shall be joining the lads going for breakfast.
My game has been dire over the last few weeks, yesterday saw a glimmer of hope. We'll see how saturdays round goes before I get my hopes up.


----------



## bozza (Apr 15, 2015)

Also stick me down for the extra comp, might as well get 2 wooden spoons.


----------



## Duckster (Apr 15, 2015)

Side chuck in comp sounds like a grand idea.

Doubt I'll be there for the brekki though as I'll only be meandering out of the house after you are all tucking in.


----------



## drewster (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm in for the side comp too please gents. See you Sunday.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 15, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Right folks,

Seperate comp for Sunday open to anyone, more the better.

Â£5 to enter please pay my bouncer Captainron who is 12ft tall and you can't miss him.

Comp will be a full handicap Stableford.

Prize fund split,

Â£4 going to 1st, 2nd and 3rd place

The other Â£1 will be going towards the nearest the pins and I hope to do 2 of them.


In other news as I have played Alwoodley before is that it has a fantastic grass practise ground, you need to go to the pro shop to get the balls etc and I have no idea of cost.

Myself and captainron will be going for breakfast at the nearest weatherspoons at 8.45 ish, it's called  the three hulats and is 2 miles from alwoodley and anyone is welcome to join us and pay your comp fees, from memory I can't remember if they do a full brekkie at Alwoodley.

See you all Sunday, forecast looks good, shame about my game at the minute 

Click to expand...

I'm told that Alwoodley do an outstanding breakfast....  BUT.... not as cheap as the Tree Hulates (Owlets... or in Yarkshire...Hulates).....  your lesson for today 
Have a good day guys & remember, Seaton's Championship course awaits those who don't make it through...  a kind of 'Lose, Win situation'


----------



## 2blue (Apr 15, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			Dave are you playing on Sunday?
		
Click to expand...

No... I've a dozen of our 8-15 Team at Woodhall Spa for a preseason weekend warm up.:whoo:


----------



## chellie (Apr 15, 2015)

Sure HID will want to do the side competition. Will also try to get there for breakfast but it depends on how early we set off.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 15, 2015)

I will take some of that action. As they say in for a penny.  I will most likely be getting down to alwoodley for 10ish and have a bit of brekkie there.  8 45 seems a bit too early for a Sunday morning.


----------



## chellie (Apr 15, 2015)

Cheifi0 said:



			I will take some of that action. As they say in for a penny.  I will most likely be getting down to alwoodley for 10ish and have a bit of brekkie there.  8 45 seems a bit too early for a Sunday morning.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I was thinking as we'll have to leave before 7.00am........


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 15, 2015)

Another in for the comp but out of the breaky. Early start from Penrith after a heavy weekend. Bit of luck needed


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 15, 2015)

In for the side comp but I'll give Spoons a miss,
Too early for me as on lates Saturday 

Thanks for organising this lads.


----------



## Odvan (Apr 15, 2015)

Am currently in 'live chat' with the breakfast organiser - despite numerous posts indicating the first tee off time, he somehow thought it was a lot earlier, hence the ridiculous, unsocial 8:45 breakfast suggestion.

For those of you who haven't met LQ, you'll understand when you do


----------



## Crow (Apr 15, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Am currently in 'live chat' with the breakfast organiser - despite numerous posts indicating the first tee off time, he somehow thought it was a lot earlier, hence the ridiculous, unsocial 8:45 breakfast suggestion.

For those of you who haven't met LQ, you'll understand when you do 

Click to expand...

I'd just assumed that he was a proud trencherman.


----------



## chellie (Apr 15, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Am currently in 'live chat' with the breakfast organiser - despite numerous posts indicating the first tee off time, he somehow thought it was a lot earlier, hence the ridiculous, unsocial 8:45 breakfast suggestion.

For those of you who haven't met LQ, you'll understand when you do 

Click to expand...

I did wonder why it was 8.45 lol


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 15, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Am currently in 'live chat' with the breakfast organiser - despite numerous posts indicating the first tee off time, he somehow thought it was a lot earlier, hence the ridiculous, unsocial 8:45 breakfast suggestion.

For those of you who haven't met LQ, you'll understand when you do 

Click to expand...

And you'll know him by his new badge, anyway.:thup:


----------



## Captainron (Apr 15, 2015)

He wants to eat well and warm up properly before he takes the money. 

Meet 8.45 at Spoons
Eat/coffee/socialise/banter for an hour or so to 10 and head for the course. 
Gives an hour before go time for the first group.

Reasonable time to start methinks


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 15, 2015)

Captainron said:



			He wants to eat well and warm up properly before he takes the money. 

Meet 8.45 at Spoons
Eat/coffee/socialise/banter for an hour or so to 10 and head for the course. 
Gives an hour before go time for the first group.

Reasonable time to start methinks
		
Click to expand...

Ya see odd man, another one who gets my gist. Everyone else is just not serious about this comp


----------



## Odvan (Apr 15, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Ya see odd man, another one who gets my gist. Everyone else is just not serious about this comp 

Click to expand...

Indeed, you're so focussed on the comp and tee times it seems.....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 15, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Indeed, you're so focussed on the comp and tee times it seems..... 

View attachment 14978

Click to expand...

I bet you a cuss is behind the red crossing out.......


----------



## Odvan (Apr 15, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I bet you a cuss is behind the red crossing out.......
		
Click to expand...

We were having a one on one 'discussion' . We now have our own comp on the go, lol.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 15, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I bet you a cuss is behind the red crossing out.......
		
Click to expand...

You wil be amazed as I have just checked and no swear word was used in that message, I don't want to get told off and have to stand in the naughty corner again


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 15, 2015)

Odvan said:



			We were having a one on one 'discussion' . We now have our own comp on the go, lol.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it's full on war. Scratch comp isn't it for proper golfers :whoo:


----------



## Odvan (Apr 15, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Yes it's full on war. Scratch comp isn't it for proper golfers :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Same format as the main comp, of course


----------



## Captainron (Apr 16, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Same format as the main comp, of course 

Click to expand...

Longest drive with a putter and closest to the pin with a driver on a par 3 in there?


----------



## Odvan (Apr 16, 2015)

Captainron said:



			Longest drive with a putter and closest to the pin with a driver on a par 3 in there?
		
Click to expand...

only hit my driver 150 so that one will do for me


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 16, 2015)

Odvan said:



			only hit my driver 150 so that one will do for me 

Click to expand...

That's me at the moment 

Really looking forward to this now, might even clean my shoes. Maybe.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 16, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			That's me at the moment 

Really looking forward to this now, might even clean my shoes. Maybe.
		
Click to expand...

#respect ......


----------



## Fish (Apr 16, 2015)

Is anyone coming through me (Coventry) or anywhere near to me (M6, M40, M42) on the way to Alwoodley at any time over the weekend?  If so, I'd like to meet up and ask if they can take a club up for me :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 16, 2015)

Glyn/Captainron me and duffers are in for the 5er comp, we'll meet you at the 'spoons for my pre game eggs benedict #championsbreakfast


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 16, 2015)

People going down the road to watch the match, having their meal at 5.45 instead are:-

1. Liverbirdie
2. Stu C
3. Duffers
4. Liverpool Phil

5. dave Mc??????

Any others, as I have to tell them tomorrow.


----------



## Val (Apr 16, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			People going down the road to watch the match, having their meal at 5.45 instead are:-

1. Liverbirdie
2. Stu C
3. Duffers
4. Liverpool Phil

5. dave Mc??????

Any others, as I have to tell them tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

5.45 instead of when? I was hoping we'd be fed as we finished so I can bolt off sharpish.


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 16, 2015)

Val said:



			5.45 instead of when? I was hoping we'd be fed as we finished so I can bolt off sharpish.
		
Click to expand...

Think Pete said food would be served 5 hours after your tee time.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 16, 2015)

Val said:



			5.45 instead of when? I was hoping we'd be fed as we finished so I can bolt off sharpish.
		
Click to expand...

Everyone else is 5 hours 15 mins after their tee off time, in case it gets slow. If there are 4 hr 30 rounds, it also gives people time to put their gear away, freshen up and get a pint.

So 

11.00 - 4.15 approx. servings
11.10 - 4.25 
11.20 - 4.35
11.30 - 4.45
11.40 - 4.55
11.50 - 5.05
12.00 - 5.15
12.10 - 5.25

Just the above 4/5 people get theirs at 5.45 pm. We'll also do the prizegiving/presentation around then also, in between us shovelling grub into our mouths.:thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 16, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			People going down the road to watch the match, having their meal at 5.45 instead are:-

1. Liverbirdie
2. Stu C
3. Duffers
4. Liverpool Phil

5. dave Mc??????

Any others, as I have to tell them tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

yeah add me to that list mate :thup:


----------



## Junior (Apr 16, 2015)

Cheifi0 said:



			I will take some of that action. As they say in for a penny.  I will most likely be getting down to alwoodley for 10ish and have a bit of brekkie there.  8 45 seems a bit too early for a Sunday morning.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, brekki around 10 at the club sounds like a plan to me as well.  The spoons brekki is a bit too early and I need my beauty sleep


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm offline now until I get back on Sunday, which of course would be too late if any changes occur. So if things change that I need to know about, tough! :lol:


Or....you could ask stu to sends a text :thup:


----------



## peterlav (Apr 16, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			People going down the road to watch the match, having their meal at 5.45 instead are:-

1. Liverbirdie
2. Stu C
3. Duffers
4. Liverpool Phil

5. dave Mc??????

Any others, as I have to tell them tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

I'll watch the footy with you


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 16, 2015)

peterlav said:



			I'll watch the footy with you
		
Click to expand...

You'd better behave yourself, or there will be claret ON blue .......


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 17, 2015)

Fish said:



			Is anyone coming through me
		
Click to expand...

 That deserves a double eek!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi Val,

I've taken Hobbit out, is there only region3 to add to this list as paying on the day, or are there any others?


1.Liverbirdie
 2.Peterlav
 3.Duckster
 4.Birchy
 5.davemc1
 6.Heavy-grebo
 7.Cheifi0
 8.Junior
 9.Bozza
10.kellfire
 11.Stuart_C
 12.drewster - paying me cash on the day

13.region3 ????

Any others changed their minds and fancy a free round on Hillside, if they win?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 17, 2015)

Morning all,

Confirmed for the separate comp for Sunday.

LQ
Captainron
Liverbirdie
Crow
Liverpoolphil
Merv Swerve
Merv Swerve's +1
Karl102
Scotty Cameron
Bozza
Duckster
Drewster
Cheifio
Chellie's +1
Dave Mc
Gregbwfc
Stu C
Duffers

Any more takers to the side comp?

Nearest the pins will be on the 7th and 11th and I have got 6 Mizuno D201's for each nearest the pin.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 17, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Val,

I've taken Hobbit out, is there only region3 to add to this list as paying on the day, or are there any others?


1.Liverbirdie
 2.Peterlav
 3.Duckster
 4.Birchy
 5.davemc1
 6.Heavy-grebo
 7.Cheifi0
 8.Junior
 9.Bozza
10.kellfire
 11.Stuart_C
 12.drewster - paying me cash on the day

13.region3 ????

Any others changed their minds and fancy a free round on Hillside, if they win?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'll have one last go at it. Stump up on the day if that's ok with Val?


----------



## Region3 (Apr 17, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Morning all,

Confirmed for the separate comp for Sunday.

LQ
Captainron
Liverbirdie
Crow
Liverpoolphil
Merv Swerve
Merv Swerve's +1
Karl102
Scotty Cameron
Bozza
Duckster
Drewster
Cheifio
Chellie's +1
Dave Mc
Gregbwfc
Stu C
Duffers

Any more takers to the side comp?

Nearest the pins will be on the 7th and 11th and I have got 6 Mizuno D201's for each nearest the pin.
		
Click to expand...

Put me down please Glyn.

That doesn't mean as in the vet's sense, although it would be the humane thing to do.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 17, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Put me down please Glyn.

That doesn't mean as in the vet's sense, although it would be the humane thing to do.
		
Click to expand...

If your bringing the same game that you brought to Woodhall then its the vets after I am afraid


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi Glyn, I'll have a go on your comp too.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 17, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			If your bringing the same game that you brought to Woodhall then its the vets after I am afraid 

Click to expand...

:rofl:

It is another day, a new game of golf. I AM the ball. Feel the flow. Send it home.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 17, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Morning all,

Confirmed for the separate comp for Sunday.

LQ
Captainron
Liverbirdie
Crow
Liverpoolphil
Merv Swerve
Merv Swerve's +1
Karl102
Scotty Cameron
Bozza
Duckster
Drewster
Cheifio
Chellie's +1
Dave Mc
Gregbwfc
Stu C
Duffers

Any more takers to the side comp?

Nearest the pins will be on the 7th and 11th and I have got 6 Mizuno D201's for each nearest the pin.
		
Click to expand...

Top man, Glyn.:thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 17, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Morning all,

Confirmed for the separate comp for Sunday.

LQ
Captainron
Liverbirdie
Crow
Liverpoolphil
Merv Swerve
Merv Swerve's +1
Karl102
Scotty Cameron
Bozza
Duckster
Drewster
Cheifio
Chellie's +1
Dave Mc
Gregbwfc
Stu C
Duffers

Any more takers to the side comp?

Nearest the pins will be on the 7th and 11th and I have got 6 Mizuno D201's for each nearest the pin.
		
Click to expand...


yeah im in.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 17, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Top man, Glyn.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

That's a bit nice for you? Should I be worried?????


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 17, 2015)

Hopefully final listing:-

11.00(serve at 4.15)

1.Liverbirdie**serve at 5.45 **
2.Birchy
3.Richard of York
4.Heavy Grebo   

all fish

11.10(serve at 4.25)

1.Val
2.Liverpool Phil        S and C** serve at 5.45 **
3.StuC                     Sand C** serve at 5.45 **
4.DaveMac             Sand C** serve at 5.45 **

1 fish, 3sandwiches and chips

11.20(serve at 4.35)

1.Fenway Rich
2.Captain Ron
3.Duffers**serve at 5.45 **
4.Pete Lav**serve at 5.45 **

All fish

11.30 (serve at 4.45)

1.Scotty Cameron
2.Greg BWFC
3.Chiefio
4.Lump

All fish

11.40(serve at 4.55)

1.Crow
2.Marshy
3.Odvan
4.Linc Quaker

All fish

11.50(serve at 5.05)

1.Bozza
2.Duckster
3.Region 3
4.Karl102

All fish

12.00(serve at 5.15)

1.Kellfire
2.PBrown
3.Drewster
4.Junior

All fish

12.10(serve at 5.25)

1.Mervswerve
2.Mervs mate
3.Chellie          Pastabake
4.Simon            Pastabake

2 fish, 2 pastabake

32players (as it stands).

Tea/Coffeeand biccies beforehand.

For those going to weatherspoons, try to arrive at the course 30-45 mins before your tee off time if you can, just to give you enough time to meet others, shoot the breeze and get organised.:thup:

We'll do the presentation/prize-giving around 5.30/6.00.

See you on the day, and most of all, enjoy it.

Peter and Scott


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 17, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			That's a bit nice for you? Should I be worried?????
		
Click to expand...

Praise were it's due.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm in the side comp.


----------



## fenwayrich (Apr 17, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Morning all,

Confirmed for the separate comp for Sunday.

LQ
Captainron
Liverbirdie
Crow
Liverpoolphil
Merv Swerve
Merv Swerve's +1
Karl102
Scotty Cameron
Bozza
Duckster
Drewster
Cheifio
Chellie's +1
Dave Mc
Gregbwfc
Stu C
Duffers

Any more takers to the side comp?

Nearest the pins will be on the 7th and 11th and I have got 6 Mizuno D201's for each nearest the pin.
		
Click to expand...

Please include me as well. Thanks


----------



## Junior (Apr 17, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Morning all,

Confirmed for the separate comp for Sunday.

LQ
Captainron
Liverbirdie
Crow
Liverpoolphil
Merv Swerve
Merv Swerve's +1
Karl102
Scotty Cameron
Bozza
Duckster
Drewster
Cheifio
Chellie's +1
Dave Mc
Gregbwfc
Stu C
Duffers

Any more takers to the side comp?

Nearest the pins will be on the 7th and 11th and I have got 6 Mizuno D201's for each nearest the pin.
		
Click to expand...

i'll go in this too mate !!!


----------



## Val (Apr 17, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Val,

I've taken Hobbit out, is there only region3 to add to this list as paying on the day, or are there any others?


1.Liverbirdie
 2.Peterlav
 3.Duckster
 4.Birchy
 5.davemc1
 6.Heavy-grebo
 7.Cheifi0
 8.Junior
 9.Bozza
10.kellfire
 11.Stuart_C
 12.drewster - paying me cash on the day

13.region3 ????

Any others changed their minds and fancy a free round on Hillside, if they win?
		
Click to expand...

No change pal


----------



## Val (Apr 17, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Morning all,

Confirmed for the separate comp for Sunday.

LQ
Captainron
Liverbirdie
Crow
Liverpoolphil
Merv Swerve
Merv Swerve's +1
Karl102
Scotty Cameron
Bozza
Duckster
Drewster
Cheifio
Chellie's +1
Dave Mc
Gregbwfc
Stu C
Duffers

Any more takers to the side comp?

Nearest the pins will be on the 7th and 11th and I have got 6 Mizuno D201's for each nearest the pin.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry bud, im in on this


----------



## richart (Apr 17, 2015)

Hope you all have a great day.:thup: I will be thinking of you when drowning my sorrows.:mmm:

Scott can you clear your inbox please.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 17, 2015)

richart said:



			Hope you all have a great day.:thup: I will be thinking of you when drowning my sorrows.:mmm:

Scott can you clear your inbox please.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good luck Richart, I believe it's been a long time since you've seen a semi.....


----------



## richart (Apr 17, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Good luck Richart, I believe it's been a long time since you've seen a semi.....

Click to expand...

:angry::rofl: If we score a meaningful goal I will be happy. Not one when were are five nil down.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 17, 2015)

richart said:



			:angry::rofl: If we score a meaningful goal I will be happy. Not one when were are five nil down.
		
Click to expand...

You never know, Arsenal are a team of bottlers, never mind their recent form.....keep the faith.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 17, 2015)

richart said:



			:angry::rofl: If we score a meaningful goal I will be happy. Not one when were are five nil down.
		
Click to expand...

Just remember last year they only scraped home on penalties against a championship team.


----------



## Lump (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm in on the side comp too


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Apr 17, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Morning all,

Confirmed for the separate comp for Sunday.

LQ
Captainron
Liverbirdie
Crow
Liverpoolphil
Merv Swerve
Merv Swerve's +1
Karl102
Scotty Cameron
Bozza
Duckster
Drewster
Cheifio
Chellie's +1
Dave Mc
Gregbwfc
Stu C
Duffers

Any more takers to the side comp?

Nearest the pins will be on the 7th and 11th and I have got 6 Mizuno D201's for each nearest the pin.
		
Click to expand...

 Stick me in the side comp too please.


----------



## peterlav (Apr 17, 2015)

Put me in the side comp please


----------



## peterlav (Apr 17, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			You'd better behave yourself, or there will be claret ON blue .......

Click to expand...

I'll be on my best behaviour


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Apr 18, 2015)

I see the BBC have changed the forecast for Sunday. Light showers and the wind will pick up as well :angry:
I'm a fair weather golfer so cannot see me doing anything on the course at all.


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 18, 2015)

I'll see you all there. Can't drop my little girl off until 9.30/9.45 so will be there about 10ish.


----------



## chellie (Apr 18, 2015)

Scotty Cameron said:



			I see the BBC have changed the forecast for Sunday. Light showers and the wind will pick up as well :angry:
I'm a fair weather golfer so cannot see me doing anything on the course at all.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't look too bad on this one 
http://www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/zmw:00000.1.03344. Definately not skirt weather for me though

We're planning to be at the club for 10.

Looking forward to it


----------



## louise_a (Apr 18, 2015)

have a great day tomorrow everyone! Shame I wont be there.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 18, 2015)

richart said:



			Hope you all have a great day.:thup: I will be thinking of you when drowning my sorrows.:mmm:

Scott can you clear your inbox please.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Done mate :thup:


----------



## Duckster (Apr 18, 2015)

Visit to the range today went well, don't they always though.  Hope I can take it onto the course tomorrow.

Looking at getting there around 10-10.30.  See you all then!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 18, 2015)

See you all tomorrow, if something mad happens and you cant make it or something post on here, so I can see, at least.:thup:


----------



## Captainron (Apr 18, 2015)

looking forward to a game now and meeting some new faces.  Looks like it could be pretty windy out there tomorrow!


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 18, 2015)

The sun is shining today, would have been perfect weather for it but still a bit chilly. Tomorrow could be a bit different but doubt we'll see much rain.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm sorry in advance for the rubbish golf my group will be subjected to tomorrow. :/


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 18, 2015)

Don't worry we can hack duff thin fat it around together!


----------



## fenwayrich (Apr 18, 2015)

Very much a rookie at this, so I am looking forward to meeting a lot of new faces. Hoping to get there around 9.30, probably for breakfast.


----------



## Junior (Apr 18, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Don't worry we can hack duff thin fat it around together! 

Click to expand...

Amen to that !!!!


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Apr 18, 2015)

Well I played like a right numpty today, couldn't hit a decent tee shot to save my life, so I hope that is all the bad ones for the week gone. Going to settle down to watch an american sniper and have a couple of tinnies then finish with a nice curry. See you lot in the clubhouse around 10 ish.


----------



## chellie (Apr 18, 2015)

OK, I've been told by HID I've to enter the side competition after how I've played the last three days. That will put paid to my golf tomorrow then :rofl:


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 18, 2015)

chellie said:



			OK, I've been told by HID I've to enter the side competition after how I've played the last three days. That will put paid to my golf tomorrow then :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Should of kept the recent form quiet and then sneaked the victory.  A lot of pressure now.   No rain tomorrow so looking  good,  Hope the wind stays away as my game went to pieces last time I played in a breeze.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 18, 2015)

Have a good day tommorrow folks :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 18, 2015)

Have a good day tomorrow folks and remember there is always Seaton Carew next saturday if need/fancy another attempt to qualify for Hillside&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## chellie (Apr 18, 2015)

Cheifi0 said:



			Should of kept the recent form quiet and then sneaked the victory.  A lot of pressure now.   No rain tomorrow so looking  good,  Hope the wind stays away as my game went to pieces last time I played in a breeze.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, crap, yes I should have!


----------



## Crow (Apr 18, 2015)

I've decided I need a bit of extra sleep more than I need a Weatherspoons breakfast so I'll be driving straight to the course.

See you all tomorrow. :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 18, 2015)

Have a good day tomorrow all:thup:

Good luck to those entered in the Hillside comp :cheers:


----------



## bozza (Apr 18, 2015)

Me and Kellfire will be getting to the course around 10, I'll apologise in advance if we stink of garlic as it looks like it will be leftover pizza for our breakfast!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 18, 2015)

Enjoy tomorrow everyone.

We'll try and get a picture taken for tiger for the forum page, so if as many as possible can be by the first tee/clubhouse for around 10.45, so we can get a team picture, please.

Safe journey.:thup:


----------



## Captainron (Apr 19, 2015)

LQ and I are en route. Hope the weather stays like this


----------



## Wayman (Apr 19, 2015)

Enjoy all I'm jealous as anything


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 19, 2015)

It must be nearly pizza time.


----------



## chellie (Apr 19, 2015)

We're setting off shortly. However, I feel ill and am like death warmed up. Not really slept since 3 this morning


----------



## Merv_swerve (Apr 19, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Enjoy tomorrow everyone.

We'll try and get a picture taken for tiger for the forum page, so if as many as possible can be by the first tee/clubhouse for around 10.45, so we can get a team picture, please.

Safe journey.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

should make that no problem.
getting excited!  been looking forward to this track for what seems like ages!


----------



## Fish (Apr 19, 2015)

Have a great day everyone, gutted I'm missing out on this one, looking forward to seeing some pictures, hearing some top banter story's and of course see who makes it into the winners enclosure and who ends up mucking out :smirk:


----------



## Val (Apr 19, 2015)

Second part of my trip now under way, should be with LIncoln Quacker  and Captain Ron shortly


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Apr 19, 2015)

Will be setting off shortly and it's bloody raining here.  Hope it is better down in Yorkshire.


----------



## Lump (Apr 19, 2015)

No rain, its overcast but otherwise looks like a nice day.


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 19, 2015)

Gutted no to be there, especially as our guests have left early to go and see their daughter, who's just back from Spain. But at least HID has decided we can go shopping...


----------



## fundy (Apr 19, 2015)

have fun guys, hope the weather holds for you (and Villa sneak a win later  )


----------



## 6inchcup (Apr 19, 2015)

fundy said:



			have fun guys, hope the weather holds for you (and Villa sneak a win later  )
		
Click to expand...

COME ON YOU VILLA,not that i like villa i just dont like liverpool.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 19, 2015)

As expected my golf was woeful but great company and a fantastic golf course. Hope to return when I can find some form.


----------



## Duckster (Apr 19, 2015)

Great course, great company, pity I played like a right lemon.

Never before have I blobbed so many holes from the middle of the fairway!


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 19, 2015)

Great day out. Big thanks to all the organisers , Birchy, LB, LQ and Val. Wow, what a course, anybody who hasn't played Alwoodly needs to get there quick as its well worth its place in the top 100. On the board it said it was 11th in England! Really picturesque well framed holes with difficult greens that in the height of Summer will be very difficult!
Big thanks to my playing partners Bozza, Duckster and Region 3, great company. Top forum meet!!!


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Apr 19, 2015)

Just back from the Alwoodley meet and I would like to thank Peter and Scott for organising the event. I would also like to apologise to my playing partners James, Andy and especially Josh who had to mark my card, for my woeful attempt at playing the course. My golf was terrible, even my putting, but the company was really good. It seems I'm not destined to play McKenzie courses well at all, this is my third attempt and I'll have to admit defeat, the Doctor seems to design courses that just don't meet my playing style, not that I have much of that anyway.

Once again, thanks to everyone for making a day of it.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 19, 2015)

A great meet top work liverbirchy tours ablely assisted by LQ val and captainron.
Thanks for putting in it on. a top course and a top meet. 
Great company thanks to Andy Andy and mark. A very enjoyable round.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 19, 2015)

Paul, would be good to get a round in when I can hit the ball again round my new gaff. See if I can give you a game!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 19, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			Paul, would be good to get a round in when I can hit the ball again round my new gaff. See if I can give you a game!
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like a plan and your welcome to plan at mine too once the weather warms up and there's a bit of grass growth it will be good.


----------



## Junior (Apr 19, 2015)

Another awesome forum event on a superb course.  Loved Alwoodley from start to finish.....the round seemed to go in the blink of an eye.  Thanks to Paul, Andy and Mark for the game, really enjoyed everyone's company.  

Well done to the winners and a huge thanks to Birchy, Pete and Val.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 19, 2015)

Another great day out with the forum lads,  shame my drving was left somewhere else as I was shocking today.

Had a cracking round with LiverpoolPhil (or now known as 3 putt phill ) and davemac.

Alwoodley is an absolute cracker and for those of you have played Beau Desert  it's along the same lines only better!

Thanks to LB and coolio for organising it too.


----------



## bozza (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks to everyone involved who helped organise this as it was a cracking day and we even got some decent weather. 

Really is up there with one of the best courses I've played, every hole was different,  rewarded for good shots and fairly punished for bad ones which I found out after the first few holes. 

Also thanks to Duckster, Karl102 and Region 3 for the game, good golf played by all apart form maybe our green reading skills!


----------



## chellie (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks again from us to the LiverBirchyValGlynn productions. Our journey home was as nightmarish as the one getting there. I'm blaming HID for that both times!

Also, huge thanks to Merv and Andy for putting up with woeful golf from me today and my swearing Hopefully Iain will be along at some point to vouch that I can play golf

Was lovely to meet up with the old and new forumites.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2015)

Just got home after a leisurely drive 

The drive up there was worth it 

Cracking course , brilliant company with Stu and Dave - throughly enjoyed my day - Daves 2 on the 9 was a cracker 

Shame my putting didn't live up to the rest of the game - 3 putt central !!!


----------



## Crow (Apr 19, 2015)

Great day, the fish & chips with mushy peas were a treat. (What golf?)

Thanks to Liverbirdie & Birchy for organising and to Lincoln Quaker and Captainron for running the side comp.
Superb course, the views of the hole ahead from some of the tees were stunning.

A pleasure to play with Marshy77, Lincoln Quaker and Odvan.

I can't remember driving the ball as well as I did today, but as soon as I got within 50 yards of the green my play was a horror story. 26 points so I shouldn't really complain as that's a result for me of late.


----------



## Odvan (Apr 19, 2015)

Great meet as always, thanks to Birchy and LB for the arranging and Captain Ron for sorting the side comp out 

Fantastic course, in immaculate condition and I think will come well recommended by all who played today - excellent choice and the view up the first set the stall out very well indeed.

Great to meet Nick (Crow) and have a round with Marshy again. Apologies but I can't remember the our other playing partners name but he threw clubs from time to time and swore a lot, extremely common he was.

Well played to the winner, and to Aston Villa, also.


----------



## Duckster (Apr 19, 2015)

bozza said:



			Thanks to everyone involved who helped organise this as it was a cracking day and we even got some decent weather. 

Really is up there with one of the best courses I've played, every hole was different,  rewarded for good shots and fairly punished for bad ones which I found out after the first few holes. 

Also thanks to Duckster, Karl102 and Region 3 for the game, good golf played by all apart form maybe our green reading skills!
		
Click to expand...

And what a 2 on 17!


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 19, 2015)

Is the winner a secret?


----------



## bozza (Apr 19, 2015)

Duckster said:



			And what a 2 on 17!
		
Click to expand...

I'd like to say it was a perfectly holed out gap wedge but it was bottom groove/thin and I'm guessing the pin/hole got in the way seeing as we didn't see it go in.


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 19, 2015)

Can only echo what everyone has already said about the course. Immaculate condition and definitely the best course I've played. Really enjoyed the round playing with odvan, lincoln and crow. Some great golf played and some horrendous driving from myself but thoroughly enjoyed the round, will definitely be back.


----------



## Odvan (Apr 19, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Is the winner a secret?
		
Click to expand...

I think the etiquette (yes, I know, me and etiquette in the same sentence) is to allow the organisers to post up the results but seeing as one of em only won 6 balls, he may be some time


----------



## Birchy (Apr 19, 2015)

Odvan said:



			I think the etiquette (yes, I know, me and etiquette in the same sentence) is to allow the organisers to post up the results but seeing as one of em only won 6 balls, he may be some time 

Click to expand...

Balls to him :rofl:

Spit it out, it was bad enough missing this but the waiting is killing me.

My money is on region 3 or junior :thup:


----------



## Odvan (Apr 19, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Balls to him :rofl:

Spit it out, it was bad enough missing this but the waiting is killing me.

My money is on region 3 or junior :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Tenner on it?


----------



## fenwayrich (Apr 19, 2015)

Just to echo what everyone has said, I had a thoroughly enjoyable day, many thanks to Birchy and Liverbirdie for all their hard work, also LQ and Captainron for organising the side comp, and Val for the Race to Hillside.

Alwoodley is a cracking course, given my level of skill I can only be thankful we played it before the greens get fast and the rough gets up. Thanks to Duffers, PeterLav and Captainron for their excellent company, still trying to get my head round how Captainron and I (total score 57 points) managed to finish all square with opponents who got 70! And we were 4 up with 4 to play!


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 19, 2015)

Odvan said:



			I think the etiquette (yes, I know, me and etiquette in the same sentence) is to allow the organisers to post up the results but seeing as one of em only won 6 balls, he may be some time 

Click to expand...

No drama. Was unaware of the protocol.

Could be a while then whilst he writes "An ode to Alwoodley and other tales".

Hw come you didn't play Scott? Hope everything OK mate.


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 19, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			Really enjoyed the round playing with odvan, lincoln and crow.
		
Click to expand...

You're either a masochist or have outstanding 'medication'.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 19, 2015)

What a fantastic course. Anyone who hasn't played it, grab the chance if you can. I'll definitely be back.

Thanks to all involved in organising the day, and the Hillside and side comps. A great job as always guys. Shame you couldn't make it Birchy.

Time flew in the good company of Karl, Bozza and Duckster.
A first for me today - Marking 2 nett 1 for 5pts! Shame the green was out of sight 20' below us.

Considering we couldn't figure the wind out, or read the greens, hitting a full 8 iron from 92yds (laser-user malfunction), and the fact that I hit 2 fairways all day I was happy with 33 points.

Actually that's a lie. I hit 4 fairways if you count hitting the 18th fairway from the 1st tee and the 1st fairway from the 18th tee. 

Can't wait to do it all again :thup:


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 19, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			You're either a masochist or have outstanding 'medication'.
		
Click to expand...

haha me and crow just let them 2 squabble between themselves.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 19, 2015)

Results as follows (top 4 only as they got cash and Glynn has the paper with all the scores and he won't do this until he rocks up at work tomorrow)

1st - duffers - 36 points
2nd - Petelev - 34 points KOK WINNER
3rd - Karl102 - 34 points 
4th - Val - 33 points 

Nearest the pins

7th - Liverbirdie
11th - Captainron


----------



## Odvan (Apr 19, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			haha me and crow just let them 2 discuss the course and each others play in a mature and sensible manner
		
Click to expand...


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 19, 2015)

Another great forum day on a tremendous course.
Many thanks to the lads who took time to put this together.
Nice to see some familiar faces and some new ones.
Thanks to James, Paul and Josh for the company (sounds like it wasn't just us who had putting issues - and boy did we test those bunkers out :rofl.

Would go back there anytime someone wants a game.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 19, 2015)

U



fenwayrich said:



			Just to echo what everyone has said, I had a thoroughly enjoyable day, many thanks to Birchy and Liverbirdie for all their hard work, also LQ and Captainron for organising the side comp, and Val for the Race to Hillside.

Alwoodley is a cracking course, given my level of skill I can only be thankful we played it before the greens get fast and the rough gets up. Thanks to Duffers, PeterLav and Captainron for their excellent company, still trying to get my head round how Captainron and I (total score 57 points) managed to finish all square with opponents who got 70! And we were 4 up with 4 to play!
		
Click to expand...

That was painful. It's like we forgot how to play. Pete did finish like a train though to be fair and we were a bit like Liverpool today.


----------



## Junior (Apr 19, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Balls to him :rofl:

Spit it out, it was bad enough missing this but the waiting is killing me.

My money is on region 3 or junior :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Save your money dude......28 for me today....Pretty in parts but pants in others !!! Top day tho.  Sorry you couldn't make it bud


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 19, 2015)

What a top day out. Long day but worth every minute. 

Thanks to Birchy and Liverbirdie for organising this meet, top blokes the pair of you. Shame you couldn't make it Scott but hope all is ok. 

Thanks to captainron for collecting the cash for the side comp and then taking one of the nearest the pins prizes. And that base layer was a right bargain.........

Nice to play with another 2 forum members in Crow and Marshy. Crow bombs his driver miles. I think he would give captainron and region3 and run on longest drives. We also had a 4th member but he never showed up and I left Â£5 richer thankfully due to him been a bottler. 

This is what the forum is all about 30 golfers having a great day out. Some travelling a long distance to do these meets. Long may it continue. 

Liverbirdie now when is the next one?


----------



## Odvan (Apr 19, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Liverbirdie now when is the next one?
		
Click to expand...

May 30th will be clear in his diary now


----------



## bozza (Apr 19, 2015)

Odvan said:



			May 30th will be clear in his diary now 

Click to expand...

Harsh! But I like it!


----------



## drewster (Apr 19, 2015)

What a meet to make my forum debut in. Alwoodley was an absolute treat and the game just about held up. Really enjoyed the company of Paul, mark and andy . Thanks to all you guys who put in the hard yakka organising it.


----------



## Val (Apr 19, 2015)

Great day lads, good to meet some new faces and topped off with the chance to play a top golf course. I really enjoyed Alwoodley and for sure it's a place I'd like to play again. As always it's a pleasure to play with Liverbirdie and a pleasure to meet Tony (Heavy Grebo). 

Well done to Duffers for winning the sweep and well done to Peterlav for winning this meets Race to Hillside slot. 

These meets are all about the people who play them and this was no different.  I'm sure Peter and Scott will thank you for helping make their meet so good and I personally thank everyone for making the effort to attend and support the Race to Hillside comp with a special thanks to Region 3 who has now played in 4 meets this year. 

Hope to see you all again soon, let's keep these meets going.


----------



## peterlav (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks to Peter & Scott for organising the day, LQ & Cameron for organising the side bets.
Thanks to Paul, Richard & Cameron for the day, great company, an unexpected first Forum win, only the fact we were dormie 4 down in our pairs side match kept me going to the end!!!
Alwoodley is very picturesque, recommended to anyone who hasn't played there, those greens in the Summer will be terrifying though!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 19, 2015)

6inchcup said:



			COME ON YOU VILLA,not that i like villa i just dont like liverpool.
		
Click to expand...

We all know, but seeing as this post has nothing to do with you, Villa, Liverpool or Alwoodley I suggest that you jog on, you very sad man.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 19, 2015)

Right, now that the children have been put to bed........

Firstly, thanks to Scott who couldn't make it today sadly enough. He's ok, but had a family visit that he needed to go to. A top man, who always does more than his share to get the money in and much, much more.

Nice to play with Val and a new face in Tony, and glad that the "cross-pollination" of the forum continues, with a good mix in the groups from various regions. The Scouse blues had more than a big smile on their faces on the way home with one being the ultimate KOK, and the other one taking 1st place in the on the day comp, and maybe other reasons.....

Thanks for LQ and Cameron for sorting out a good comp on the day, and also helping to work out ours as well, whilst I watched the match. Good to meet some new chaps, but sorry I didnt have the chance to have a good chat, as sorting stuff out doesnt give much free time, so hopefully more time next time.

Thanks to Alwoodley who were an absolute pleasure to deal with, at every level. A cracking course, it ate me up with my 25 points, but anyone playing anywhere handicap must have played very well.

Just time to thank you all for coming, hope you enjoyed it.

Yours, 

NTP winner and best shoes champion......


----------



## Fish (Apr 20, 2015)

Val said:



			Great day lads, good to meet some new faces and topped off with the chance to play a top golf course. I really enjoyed Alwoodley and for sure it's a place I'd like to play again. As always it's a pleasure to play with Liverbirdie and a pleasure to meet Tony (Heavy Grebo). 

Well done to Duffers for winning the sweep and well done to Peterlav for winning this meets Race to Hillside slot. 

These meets are all about the people who play them and this was no different.  I'm sure Peter and Scott will thank you for helping make their meet so good and *I personally thank everyone for making the effort to attend and support the Race to Hillside comp with a special thanks to Region 3 who has now played in 4 meets this year. *

Hope to see you all again soon, let's keep these meets going.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 20, 2015)

Fish said:





Click to expand...

Has Fish played in 4?

Signs of a desperate man,Hillside is worth it though.

Well done Duffer and Peterlav[see you at Hillside].


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 20, 2015)

Odvan said:



			May 30th will be clear in his diary now 

Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 20, 2015)

Odvan said:



			May 30th will be clear in his diary now 

Click to expand...

And yours was clear after we knocked you out in the fourth round......


----------



## Val (Apr 20, 2015)

Fish said:





Click to expand...

I know bud and you're not the only other one with Hobbit doing the rounds too.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 20, 2015)

Odvan said:



			May 30th will be clear in his diary now 

Click to expand...

So how did the real match of the day go between you and Lincs Quaker?

Maybe Glyn can post up a few excerpts from your trash talk with him......:blah:


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 20, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			So how did the real match of the day go between you and Lincs Quaker?

Maybe Glyn can post up a few excerpts from your trash talk with him......:blah:

Click to expand...

I had nightmares last night over the language used and banter thrown around!!!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 20, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			So how did the real match of the day go between you and Lincs Quaker?

Maybe Glyn can post up a few excerpts from your trash talk with him......:blah:

Click to expand...

Oh he bottled it in his world cup final. All the build up to the big event and it was a 1st round knockout :rofl:



Marshy77 said:



			I had nightmares last night over the language used and banter thrown around!!!
		
Click to expand...

Marshy,

I can only apologise for Odvan's language, he clearly doesn't go to the same church as we do  He is an embarrassment, just like his game was yesterday :whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 20, 2015)

lincoln quaker said:



			oh he bottled it in his world cup final. All the build up to the big event and it was a 1st round knockout :rofl:

Marshy,

i can only apologise for odvan's language, he clearly doesn't go to the same church as we do :d he is an embarrassment, just like his game was yesterday :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

come on, we want excerpts, we want excerpts!!!!!!


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 20, 2015)

I would just like to add my add my gratitude to the organisers Liverbirdie and Birchy for another superb meet, CaptainRon and Lincoln Quacker for organising the comp on the day and Val for running the over all Hillside Comp.  The weather even behaved itself with the sun popping out for the majority of the round.  I appreciate all the effort put in to get these things sorted.  It was a pleasure to play with James Andy and Paul yesterday around an excellent track.  I was happy enough with my play but as has been said before too many 3 putts.  Look forward to the next meet.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 20, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			come on, we want excerpts, we want excerpts!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like it might be ***** ***** **$$$ or an infraction.....


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 20, 2015)

Fair play to Paul and the two Andy's in my group for offering to keep my biggest tits up moment of the day to themselves but if you can't laugh at yourself, you'd cry so here goes...

Stood in the middle of the 16th fairway after a decent drive, only a mid iron left to the green and in the best position of the group I pick my club, take aim and take a lovely smooth swing... only to miss the ball completely, catching the ground a full foot BEHIND the ball.

The looks on their collective faces will haunt me - disbelief and stiffled laughs.

My next attempt wasn't much better as I think I hit the ground 6" behind this time with the divot hitting the ball and moving it forward about 30 yards.

Golf, eh? When it's off, it is OFF.


----------



## Fish (Apr 20, 2015)

Val said:



			I know bud and you're not the only other one with Hobbit doing the rounds too.
		
Click to expand...

Alwoodley would have been my 5th


----------



## drewster (Apr 20, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			Fair play to Paul and the two Andy's in my group for offering to keep my biggest tits up moment of the day to themselves but if you can't laugh at yourself, you'd cry so here goes...

Stood in the middle of the 16th fairway after a decent drive, only a mid iron left to the green and in the best position of the group I pick my club, take aim and take a lovely smooth swing... only to miss the ball completely, catching the ground a full foot BEHIND the ball.

The looks on their collective faces will haunt me - disbelief and stiffled laughs.

My next attempt wasn't much better as I think I hit the ground 6" behind this time with the divot hitting the ball and moving it forward about 30 yards.

Golf, eh? When it's off, it is OFF.
		
Click to expand...

Mate, it was your best drive of the day and the other three of us all hit good tee shots too. Our stifled laughs were more to do with your reaction on both shots..... priceless !!!


----------



## Junior (Apr 20, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			Fair play to Paul and the two Andy's in my group for offering to keep my biggest tits up moment of the day to themselves but if you can't laugh at yourself, you'd cry so here goes...

Stood in the middle of the 16th fairway after a decent drive, only a mid iron left to the green and in the best position of the group I pick my club, take aim and take a lovely smooth swing... only to miss the ball completely, catching the ground a full foot BEHIND the ball.

The looks on their collective faces will haunt me - disbelief and stiffled laughs.

My next attempt wasn't much better as I think I hit the ground 6" behind this time with the divot hitting the ball and moving it forward about 30 yards.

Golf, eh? When it's off, it is OFF.
		
Click to expand...

I honestly thought it was a practise swing until I saw your face


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 20, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			Fair play to Paul and the two Andy's in my group for offering to keep my biggest tits up moment of the day to themselves but if you can't laugh at yourself, you'd cry so here goes...

Stood in the middle of the 16th fairway after a decent drive, only a mid iron left to the green and in the best position of the group I pick my club, take aim and take a lovely smooth swing... only to miss the ball completely, catching the ground a full foot BEHIND the ball.

The looks on their collective faces will haunt me - disbelief and stiffled laughs.

My next attempt wasn't much better as I think I hit the ground 6" behind this time with the divot hitting the ball and moving it forward about 30 yards.

Golf, eh? When it's off, it is OFF.
		
Click to expand...


your reaction was as Drewster says #priceless  no doubt every group on the course has a story to tell that's golf, as you proved by ripping it off the next tee.


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 20, 2015)

If I remember correctly my reaction to that next tee shot was something along the lines of "******* golf".


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 20, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			If I remember correctly my reaction to that next tee shot was something along the lines of "******* golf". 

Click to expand...

I had a few reactions like that yesterday too, think it was when I hit 2 drives into the bushes 30 yards to the left of the 17th.


----------



## Odvan (Apr 20, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			I had a few reactions like that yesterday too, think it was when I hit 2 drives into the bushes 30 yards to the left of the 17th.
		
Click to expand...

Though, being the gent that you are, you didn't turn into Fatima Whitbread and launch your driver 50 yards, did you and then proceed to cry about it for the next 2 holes. Now, who could that have been....


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm so glad to hear I wasn't the only one out there who had the occasional mare of a shot.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 20, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			I'm so glad to hear I wasn't the only one out there who had the occasional mare of a shot.
		
Click to expand...

2 OOB on the SI 1, par 5, (with 2 different clubs) - now that's talent.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 20, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			Fair play to Paul and the two Andy's in my group for offering to keep my biggest tits up moment of the day to themselves but if you can't laugh at yourself, you'd cry so here goes...

Stood in the middle of the 16th fairway after a decent drive, only a mid iron left to the green and in the best position of the group I pick my club, take aim and take a lovely smooth swing... only to miss the ball completely, catching the ground a full foot BEHIND the ball.

The looks on their collective faces will haunt me - disbelief and stiffled laughs.

My next attempt wasn't much better as I think I hit the ground 6" behind this time with the divot hitting the ball and moving it forward about 30 yards.

Golf, eh? When it's off, it is OFF.
		
Click to expand...

Bloody chompers, shouldn't be allowed on the course at weekends


----------



## Captainron (Apr 20, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			I'm so glad to hear I wasn't the only one out there who had the occasional mare of a shot.
		
Click to expand...

I was stood on the 15th tee with 29 points. Finished on 31. I duck hooked my tee shot badly and then from my provisional onward every tee shot was blocked or sliced. &#128534;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 20, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Though, being the gent that you are, you didn't turn into Fatima Whitbread and launch your driver 50 yards, did you and then proceed to cry about it for the next 2 holes. Now, who could that have been....
		
Click to expand...

Was it a particularly whiney Fatima Whitbread, if so I think I know who it is.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 20, 2015)

Weightwatchers failed hall of famers, are..........


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 20, 2015)

Just getting my senses back after what was a cracking if not exhausting 4 days golf + beer

many thanks to Pete an Scott for organising a wonderful course at a fantastic price!
also to the boys who organised the comp. well in fellas :clap:

thanks also to Stuey and LPhil for proving to be great company, never a quiet moment, especially when you're lining up a putt... 
Phil, a cracking player, well worthy of cat1 status
Stuey, a cracking lad...   :rofl:


Now on to my debacle. Just couldn't get the ball into play often enough, but that course punished every bad shot, and boy did I hit a load of them! Even the good ones often ran into trouble. A real tough test that was honestly beyond me. 
Highlights being the tee shot on 1, which is always a nervous time. And only my second birdie of the year on 9. Think it was about 175, 17* hybrid to about 12 feet, good putt to round it off :whoo:

great day, great course, great bunch of lads/lady. Loved every minute of it! :cheers:

As an aside, sat I shot 37 points and today I got 39. There is a player in there, trying his best to get out!!


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 20, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Weightwatchers failed hall of famers, are..........

Click to expand...

Thats a great couple of photos and that clubhouse looks a bit special :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 20, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Was it a particularly whiney Fatima Whitbread, if so I think I know who it is.

Click to expand...

Don't believe a word. The club slipped out of my hand!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 20, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Thats a great couple of photos and that clubhouse looks a bit special :thup:
		
Click to expand...

The clubhouse is lovely. Great venue all round. Staff were friendly and helpful as well.


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 20, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Thats a great couple of photos and that clubhouse looks a bit special :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Don't you mean the photo looks special and the clubhouse looks great 

Hope the shoulder is on the mend bud :thup:


----------



## Region3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			The clubhouse is lovely. Great venue all round. Staff were friendly and helpful as well.
		
Click to expand...

Second that. Had a look on their website and a bit gutted that there aren't many opens. Would be back in a shot.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 20, 2015)

Karl102 said:



			Hope the shoulder is on the mend bud :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Karl, It taking its time but Its improved quite a bit over the last few days. Hoping to get back out in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Second that. Had a look on their website and a bit gutted that there aren't many opens. Would be back in a shot.
		
Click to expand...

Same here mate 

Would defiantly be up there in a shot for another round 

Really cracking course with lots of thinking holes 

Woild love to tackle it with fast greens


----------



## Junior (Apr 20, 2015)

Karl102 said:



			Don't you mean the photo looks special and the clubhouse looks great 

Hope the shoulder is on the mend bud :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Every member we saw asked us if we were enjoying the course and wished us a good day.  Even the two ball who played through a few groups of us told us not to worry about letting them through and just said they would play through if there was a gap ahead or if we we looking for a ball .....small things that go a long way !!!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 20, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Second that. Had a look on their website and a bit gutted that there aren't many opens. Would be back in a shot.
		
Click to expand...

They did have a 36 hole comp for Cat 1 golfers but it doesn't appear to be on he fixture list this year. Part of the Yorkshire order of merit.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 20, 2015)

Junior said:



			Every member we saw asked us if we were enjoying the course and wished us a good day.  Even the two ball who played through a few groups of us told us not to worry about letting them through and just said they would play through if there was a gap ahead or if we we looking for a ball .....small things that go a long way !!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, a very warm welcome.

I've sent this to them today:-

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hi Julie,[/FONT]

Just a quick note to thank you and all of your staff for making our day go so well yesterday.


Nothing was too much trouble, and everyone acted in a most courteous, professional and friendly manner from the lads in the pro-shop, the waiting on staff, the chefs and everyone we encountered. The Captain also hunted me down to introduce himself, which was a lovely touch, a shame that I couldn't chat with him for longer than 15 minutes, but I was due to tee off. 


The course was great (if not hard
	
	
		
		
	


	




) and everyone enjoyed their day out.


Here is the thread on the forum, and the last 2-3 pages have some particularly good comments to say how we all enjoyed it.


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...onal-qualifier)-but-open-to-all&p=1281375#top[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
Best regards,

I've edited the above letter slightly, as one of our forum brothers is looking for Alwoodley to host an event later in the year, but I'll leave the details for him to announce in the future, but if even half are interested again it may help swell his numbers, if for a similar deal......
[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 20, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			2 OOB on the SI 1, par 5, (with 2 different clubs) - now that's talent.
		
Click to expand...

Pulled my tee shot on there too, must of been a yard from from getting through  The next only stayed in after a favourable rickashay.  Needless to say I didn't score on that hole either.


----------



## peterlav (Apr 20, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			The Scouse blues had more than a big smile on their faces on the way home with one being the ultimate KOK, and the other one taking 1st place in the on the day comp, and maybe other reasons.....
		
Click to expand...

The Ultimate KOK, high praise indeed, I quite like the sound of that !!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 27, 2016)

Birchy NW OOM final???????

Might get an even better deal in March.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 27, 2016)

I'd like to play alwoodley again :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 27, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I'd like to play alwoodley again :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'd like to play it......last time I was crap.

Must have had my mind on the semi.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 27, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'd like to play it......last time I was crap.

Must have had my mind on a semi.

Click to expand...

That's the closet you'll get to one :rofl:

Get it sorted for late April mush, just don't leave it to steptoe to sort out.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 27, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			That's the closet you'll get to one :rofl:

Get it sorted for late April mush, just don't leave it to steptoe to sort out.
		
Click to expand...

I was only reprising it for a laugh with Birchy.

You never know though.......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 27, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			That's the closet you'll get to one :rofl:

Get it sorted for late April mush, just don't leave it to steptoe to sort out.
		
Click to expand...

More chance of finishing it off.......unlike Everton. :whoo:

Oo, might have to make it earlier, dont want our title run in to get in the way.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 28, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			More chance of finishing it off.......unlike Everton. :whoo:

Oo, might have to make it earlier, dont want our title run in to get in the way.

Click to expand...

It'll be a precession by then :rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 28, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			It'll be a precession by then :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I hope you's fall flat because you know these posts will be used in tge future. :whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 28, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			It'll be a precession by then :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Is the precession the one before the procession....

Although Everton did that in 1986 - they were in a bus in front of the winners of the double.:rofl:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 28, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'd like to play it......last time I was crap.

*Must have had my mind on the semi*.

Click to expand...


:rofl:


----------

